# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Γιατι ειναι επικινδυνο οπως εχει σημερα αυτο το φορουμ

## πανος12345

Με την συνθηκη της Γενεύης , ένα νέο σχετικά επάγγελμα, βρέθηκε δεμένο στο άρμα της βιομηχανίας Υγείας....
Θεωρητικά , στην Ψυχιατρική ομάδα η οποία διευθύνεται φυσικά απο τον Ψυχίατρο [αν και συχνά οι πιο ειλικρινείς απο αυτούς , παραδέχονται ότι στερούνται γνώσεων σε σύγκριση με τους ψυχολόγους, στον τομέα της μη ιατρογενους γνώσης], αναλαμβάνουν την διερεύνηση της προσωπικοτητας του ασθενούς και την εισήγηση στην ομάδα, της πρώτης διάγνωσης...Εργαλεία τους τα τεστ και η συνέντευξη. 
Περιορισμός , η αδυναμία χορήγησης πάσης φύσεως θεραπείας
είτε φαρμακευτικής , είτε άλλης μορφής , έξω απο τα πλαίσια της συνθήκης της Γενεύης.
Αποτέλεσμα.
Η επίσκεψη ενός ασθενή σε ιδιωτικό χώρο , δεν καλύπτεται απο τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία! Τα χρήματά σου δεν επιστρέφονται. 
Αυτή η μικρή εισαγωγή, νομίζω ειναι απαραίτητη, για να πάψουν ορισμένοι, να βλέπουν με επιθετικότητα ένα κλάδο υγείας του σύνολου του Πολιτειακού μας συστήματος, που όσοι τον ακολούθησαν , ήξεραν απο των πρότερων ότι δεν θα πλουτίσουν ποτέ απο αυτο το επάγγελμα.
Είναι λοιπόν και θεμιτό και ηθικό, να αντλούν την απαιτούμενη ενέργεια για να μπορουν να προσφερουν σε μια υλιστική και ολοένα πιο απάνθρωπη κοινωνια , τις υπηρεσίες τους , συχνά με μοναδικό αντάλλαγμα, ένα χαμόγελο αισιοδοξίας, στα μάτια η εν προκείμενου, στα ποστ όσων νομίζουν ότι επωφελούνται απο την εθελοντική προσφορά τους στην Ελληνική κοινωνια. Δεν έβαλα τυχαία, την λέξη εθελοντική.
Μια κοινωνική υπηρεσία, η οποία δεν καλύπτεται απο τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία, ειναι κυριολεκτικά είδος πολυτελείας γιαυτους που βλέπουν τον μισθό τους να τελειώνει στο πρωτο δεκαήμερο του μηνα ...
Αν αφήσετε κάποιους, με το *πρόσχημα* της ψυχικής ασθένειας, [βρισκόμαστε σε εικονική πραγματικότητα και όλοι καλύπτονται απο την ανωνυμία τους] να ελέγχουν αυτο το δημόσιο εργαλείο επικοινωνιας και να βρίζουν ασύστολα και με αναίδεια, καθε ψυχολόγο που σε μια κρίση συναισθηματισμού , έρθει κοντά σας , για να σας μεταδώσει όσες γνώσεις 
θα μπορούσαν να συμβάλουν στον κοινό σκοπό, όλων των ανθρώπων, χωρίς ταμπέλες και διαχωρισμούς , να μπορουν
να θεραπεύσουν τις πληγές που τους προξένησε, η αδιαφορία, 
η εχθρότητα και η άρνηση του περιβάλλοντός τους , το μόνο που θα πετύχετε σίγουρα, ειναι να τον αποθαρρύνετε απο μια περαιτέρω συμμετοχή.... 
Πριν απο πολλά χρόνια, ο ιδρυτής της αντί-ψυχιατρικής Ντέιβιντ Κούπερ , πέτυχε θεαματικά αποτελέσματα , *σπάζοντας τα σύνορα, που μεχρι τότε χώριζαν το νοσηλευτικό προσωπικό απο τους ασθενείς!* 
Έδωσε εντολή στο νοσηλευτικό προσωπικό να αλλάξουν ρούχα με τους ασθενείς!Τα αποτελέσματα έγιναν αιτία, σε πολλά ψυχιατρικά ιδρύματα, να μην μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις σήμερα,
ποιος ειναι ο γιατρός , ποιος ο ψυχολόγος και ποιος ο ασθενής... 
Όμως εδώ βρισκόμαστε σε εικονική πραγματικότητα... 
Αυτό ειναι εξασφαλισμένο απριόρι[εκ των πρότερων].
Όλοι μπορουν να υποδύονται είτε τους ασθενείς , είτε τους θεραπευτές και το κυριότερο , όλοι έχουν μερίδιο στον διάλογο.
*Διάλογος όμως σημαινει επικοινωνία.*
Είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι πάντα έτοιμοι να μπορουν να επικοινωνήσουν?Ασφαλώς οχι! 
*Γιατί απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για καθε μορφής επικοινωνία ειναι η δυνατότητα για αυτοέλεγχο.* 
*Αν λοιπόν ο σκοπός ενός φορουμ υποστήριξης, ειναι η δυνατότητα επικοινωνιας , ο αυτοέλεγχος καθορίζει τον βαθμό ικανότητας ενός ατόμου να επικοινωνήσει.* 
Έστω λοιπόν,ότι κάποιος άνθρωπος, έρχεται εδώ γιατί εχει αναγκη να επικοινωνήσει. Ένας άλλος όμως, εχει αναγκη να ξεσπάσει την επιθετικότητά του ....
Όταν αυτοί οι δυο έρθουν σε επαφή, η αναγκη του πρώτου αναιρείται απο την αναγκη του δεύτερου ...
*Γιατί η επιθετικότητα ειναι παρορμηση και συναίσθημα , ενω ο διάλογος και η επικοινωνία, ειναι σύνθετη λειτουργία και κυρίως λογική....*
Ο λόγος που αποκάλυψα την ιδιότητά μου ,όταν μου ζητήθηκε, ήταν ακριβώς για να βοηθήσω τον συνομιλητή μου 
να δώσει μονος του μια απάντηση σε ένα αλλο ερώτημα που δεν το υπέβαλε , αλλά που εχει καθοριστική σημασία στον διάλογο.*Ποιος κρυβεται πίσω απο αυτο το προφιλ?* 
Ξαναγυρίζω στον Ντειβντ Κούπερ και στην αντί-ψυχιατρική του.
Αλλάζοντας κοστούμι με καποιον δεν σημαινει τι αλλάζει ιδιότητα ο ασθενής και ο γιατρός. Αυτό που αλλάζει ειναι το εφέ της *άσπρης μπλούζας* που σήμερα ειναι διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένο σαν αίτιο άγχους...
Για να κάνεις διάλογο με καποιον, πρέπει στην ουσία να εμπιστεύεσαι ότι αυτά που θα σου πει δεν έχουν σκοπό να σε βλάψουν ιδίως αν η αναγκη που σε έφερε εδώ μέσα, ειναι η έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης στον έξω κόσμο... 
Αν οι ψυχολόγοι, προπηλακίζονται συστηματικά και αναγκάζονται να μην αποκαλύπτουν την ιδιότητά τους ,
αν οι πραγματικά ψυχικά ασθενείς, που έχουν αναγκη 
και μπορουν να κανουν διάλογο , εμποδίζονται απο εκείνους των οποίων η επιθετικότητα σπρώχνει ασυνείδητα στον έλεγχο του φορουμ και δεν μπορεί να τους καταλογιστεί η ευθύνη για το ότι στερώντας τον διάλογο απο κάποιους άλλους , τους εξωθούν στην αυτοκτονία , εκ των πραγματων υπαρχουν μόνο δυο ορατές λύσεις στα πλαίσια μιας ευνομούμενης Πολιτείας.

1. Η εφαρμογή ενός συστήματος περιορισμού της επιθετικότητας και αφαίρεσης καθε ποστ το οποίο μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί ως επιθετικού περιεχόμενου για κάποιο αλλο συνομιλητή. 
2.το κλείσιμο οριστικά αυτού του φορουμ για την προστασία της δημοσίας υγείας

----------


## arktos

έχεις ξεφύγει, κοκκινοτρίχη!α, και επαναλαμβάνεσαι!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Σας έλεγα απ την πρώτη στιγμή πως είναι ο Σήφης παύλα Ονούφριος....

----------


## arktos

κάτι θυμάμαι με έναν σπαστικό.δεν πολυέμπαινα τότε.

----------


## nature

Tι είχε κάνει ο Σήφης-ονούφριος? Τι εστί?
Εψαξα στο προφίλ του πάνου και είδα ότι είναι υπαρκτό πρόσωπο με φωτογραφία, όνομα και επώνυμο. Μήπως παραείστε καχύποπτοι?

----------


## keep_walking

Ειναι ο μονος που εχει παρει διαγραφη απο το φορουμ ουκ ολιγες φορες με διαφορα προφιλ,απο τον καιρο που μπαινω εγω.
Εμπαινε με ενα προφιλ,μετα εμπαινε με αλλο απανταγε στα δικα του μυνηματα σαν να απαντησε αλλος,εβριζε,εκανε ολα τα θεματα μπαχαλο,ανοιγε 10δες τοπικ και...και...και που να αρχισω και που να τελειωσω,δεν με φτανουν 10 κολλες αναφορας.

Τεσπα τωρα ηταν πιο επικοινωνιακος τουλαχιστον,αλλα παντα καταληγει στο οτι θα μυνησει το φορουμ και οτι θα το κλεισει για χψζ λογους.

Προσπαθεια ψυχολογησης.
Δεν εχει την αντιδραση που περιμενει.Περιμενει υπερβολικα πολλα,οτι θα τα κανει ολα καλυτερα,οτι θα κρεμονται απο τα λογια του κλπ αλλα η αντιδραση ειναι εντελως διαφορετικη και τον αποβαλλει το σωμα καθε φορα.
Αυτο τον εξοργιζει.
Εχω καταναλωσει πολυ ενεργεια σε αυτο το φορουμ και ειναι κομματι της ζωης μου...μου εχει προσφερει,του εχω προσφερει και δεν μπορω να βλεπω καποιον να το υποβιβαζει και να απειλει οτι θα το κλεισει.

----------


## arktos

δεν με ενδιαφέρει ποιος είναι.μπορεί να πάψει να έχει αυτό το υφάκι?αν είσαι ψυχολόγος πάνοςF16, ας σου περάσει από το μυαλό ότι κάποιος που πάσχει από διπολική, μπορεί να περνάει φάση μανίας.ξέρεις μέχρι που είναι ικανός να φτάσει?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Ειναι ο μονος που εχει παρει διαγραφη απο το φορουμ ουκ ολιγες φορες με διαφορα προφιλ,απο τον καιρο που μπαινω εγω.
> Εμπαινε με ενα προφιλ,μετα εμπαινε με αλλο απανταγε στα δικα του μυνηματα σαν να απαντησε αλλος,εβριζε,εκανε ολα τα θεματα μπαχαλο,ανοιγε 10δες τοπικ και...και...και που να αρχισω και που να τελειωσω,δεν με φτανουν 10 κολλες αναφορας.
> 
> Τεσπα τωρα ηταν πιο επικοινωνιακος τουλαχιστον,αλλα παντα καταληγει στο οτι θα μυνησει το φορουμ και οτι θα το κλεισει για χψζ λογους.
> 
> Προσπαθεια ψυχολογησης.
> Δεν εχει την αντιδραση που περιμενει.Περιμενει υπερβολικα πολλα,οτι θα τα κανει ολα καλυτερα,οτι θα κρεμονται απο τα λογια του κλπ αλλα η αντιδραση ειναι εντελως διαφορετικη και τον αποβαλλει το σωμα καθε φορα.
> Αυτο τον εξοργιζει.
> Εχω καταναλωσει πολυ ενεργεια σε αυτο το φορουμ και ειναι κομματι της ζωης μου...μου εχει προσφερει,του εχω προσφερει και δεν μπορω να βλεπω καποιον να το υποβιβαζει και να απειλει οτι θα το κλεισει.


κηπ με κάλυψες πλήρως....
πέραν αυτών όμως, είτε είναι είτε δεν είναι τα προφίλ που συζητάμε, σε μια πρόχειρη έρενα που έκανα, ο τύπος δηλώνει συγγραφέας-ψυχολόγος και έχει πολλές σελίδες που αφορούν ζώδια, σεξ και εστιατόρια...
Οπότε, μάλλον προσπάθεια να τσιμπήσει πελατάκια ήταν όλο αυτό, αλλά επειδή δεν του βγήκε το έριξε στο φιλότιμο πως θέλει να σώσει τον κόσμο εδώ μέσα...
Δυστυχώς γι αυτόν εκτέθηκε μόνος του και πιστεύω πως το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των μελών εδώ μέσα τον έχουν πάρει είδηση οποτε δεν χρειάζεται πλέον να ανησυχούμε παρά μόνο να το διασκεδάζουμε....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> δεν με ενδιαφέρει ποιος είναι.μπορεί να πάψει να έχει αυτό το υφάκι?αν είσαι ψυχολόγος πάνοςF16, ας σου περάσει από το μυαλό ότι κάποιος που πάσχει από διπολική, μπορεί να περνάει φάση μανίας.ξέρεις μέχρι που είναι ικανός να φτάσει?



αχαααααα! πολύ καλό!

----------


## nature

Keep. ευχαριστώ για την άμεση και περιεκτική ενημέρωση :Smile: 
Σίγουρα οπως τα λες θα ήταν κουραστικό για τους υπολοίπους.....
Αν και μέσα σε ένα χώρο ελεύθερης ανταλλαγής απόψεων θα μου άρεσε να μην μας ένοιαζε ποιος λέει κάτι, αλλά ΤΙ λέει. 
Θέλω να πω πως μπορεί ο κάθε πάνος να κάνει λάθη, ατοπήματα ή ολισθήματα (δεν έχω διαβάσει τα 300 ποστ του), αλλά μπορεί μία ιδέα που παρουσιάζει να είναι χρήσιμη και να μην την έχει τύχει να την σκεφτεί κάποιος πρωτύτερα.
Μου αρέσει να είμαστε ανοικτοί σε νέες προτάσεις από όποιον και αν προέρχονται. Προυπόθεση για να ανοίγω τα αυτιά μου βέβαια, είναι να μην με βρίζουν, προκαλούν και ειρωνεύονται.

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν ξερω nature,το οτι δηλωνει οτι ειναι ειδημων σε ορισμενα θεματα ψυχολογος κλπ μπορει να ειναι επικινδυνο.
Ναι ειναι καλος χειριστης της γλωσσας και ηδη πριν αρχισει το μεγαλο μπαχαλο μερικοι...ξερω ενα τουλαχιστον που του ζητησε βοηθεια γιατι δηλωσε αυτο που δηλωσε.
Και εγω καθε φορα θετικος ειμαι οποτε παρουσιαζεται αλλα μετα αλλαζω γνωμη.Το καθε ποστ ειναι διαφορετικο και σε καθενα θα προσπαθω να απαντω ή να συμμετεχω αναλογα αλλα πλεον δεν νομιζω να αλλαξει η κατασταση προς το καλυτερο.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> Μου αρέσει να είμαστε ανοικτοί σε νέες προτάσεις από όποιον και αν προέρχονται. 
> 
> 
> Σε βεβαιώνω νατ πως από εδώ μέσα έχει περάσει κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι, με προβλήματα με απίστευτα διαφορετικές απόψεις απ\' όλους μας, με φρίκες, με με με....τα ενεργά μέλη του φόρουμ συμμετείχαμε πάντα με χαρά και σπαταλήσαμε ώρες απ τη ζωή μας είτε να ασχοληθούμε και να αναπτύξουμε θέματα, είτε να βοηθήσουμε σε ένα πρόβλημα....αλλά....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> δεν με ενδιαφέρει ποιος είναι.μπορεί να πάψει να έχει αυτό το υφάκι?αν είσαι ψυχολόγος πάνοςF16, ας σου περάσει από το μυαλό ότι κάποιος που πάσχει από διπολική, μπορεί να περνάει φάση μανίας.ξέρεις μέχρι που είναι ικανός να φτάσει?


θα με ενδιεφερε να ακουσω την αποψη σου απο κοντα αλλα προς το παρον αρκουμαι να την δω γραμμενη σαν αποδειξη οσων ισχυριζομαι....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Δεν ξερω nature,το οτι δηλωνει οτι ειναι ειδημων σε ορισμενα θεματα ψυχολογος κλπ μπορει να ειναι επικινδυνο.
> Ναι ειναι καλος χειριστης της γλωσσας και ηδη πριν αρχισει το μεγαλο μπαχαλο μερικοι...ξερω ενα τουλαχιστον που του ζητησε βοηθεια γιατι δηλωσε αυτο που δηλωσε.
> Και εγω καθε φορα θετικος ειμαι οποτε παρουσιαζεται αλλα μετα αλλαζω γνωμη.Το καθε ποστ ειναι διαφορετικο και σε καθενα θα προσπαθω να απαντω ή να συμμετεχω αναλογα αλλα πλεον δεν νομιζω να αλλαξει η κατασταση προς το καλυτερο.


ξερεις ποσα προσωπικα μηνυματα εχω λαβει μεχρι σημερα κιπ
το 33% απο οσα εχει προβλεψει το σύστημα.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχεις υψηλό κριτήριο κρίσης ... 
Αν όπως λες ήμουνα ο Σηφης, τι γύρευαν απο μένα σε τοσο συντομο χρονικο διαστημα συμμετοχης ,τοσοι πολλοι αναλογικα ανθρωποι?
Ο σηφης γραφεις ερχεται και παρερχεται με διαφορετικα προφιλ...
Ρωτησες ποτε απο περιεργεια τον γιατρο σου αν η συμετοχη σε ενα φορουμ με ανωνυμα στοιχεια διαλογου ειναι ωφελιμο η βλαπτικο για την ψυικη σου υγεια?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Keep. ευχαριστώ για την άμεση και περιεκτική ενημέρωση
> Σίγουρα οπως τα λες θα ήταν κουραστικό για τους υπολοίπους.....
> Αν και μέσα σε ένα χώρο ελεύθερης ανταλλαγής απόψεων θα μου άρεσε να μην μας ένοιαζε ποιος λέει κάτι, αλλά ΤΙ λέει. 
> Θέλω να πω πως μπορεί ο κάθε πάνος να κάνει λάθη, ατοπήματα ή ολισθήματα (δεν έχω διαβάσει τα 300 ποστ του), αλλά μπορεί μία ιδέα που παρουσιάζει να είναι χρήσιμη και να μην την έχει τύχει να την σκεφτεί κάποιος πρωτύτερα.
> Μου αρέσει να είμαστε ανοικτοί σε νέες προτάσεις από όποιον και αν προέρχονται. Προυπόθεση για να ανοίγω τα αυτιά μου βέβαια, είναι να μην με βρίζουν, προκαλούν και ειρωνεύονται.


Καλωσορισες στο ποστ μου φυση....
Εγραψες \"Προυπόθεση για να ανοίγω τα αυτιά μου βέβαια, είναι να μην με βρίζουν, προκαλούν και ειρωνεύονται.\"
Μηπως ειναι ακριβως αυτο που ζηταω επιμονα εδω και 2 μερες απο την διαειρηση του σαιτ πρι ανοιξουν ξανα οι υπηρεσιες για να μαθω αν αυτο εδω το φορουμ εει καποια σχεση με τον συλλογο ψυχολογων Ελλαδας?
Γιατι χρησιμοποιει τον λογοτυπο του!

----------


## keep_walking

> ξερεις ποσα προσωπικα μηνυματα εχω λαβει μεχρι σημερα κιπ
> το 33% απο οσα εχει προβλεψει το σύστημα.
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχεις υψηλό κριτήριο κρίσης ... 
> Αν όπως λες ήμουνα ο Σηφης, τι γύρευαν απο μένα σε τοσο συντομο χρονικο διαστημα συμμετοχης ,τοσοι πολλοι αναλογικα ανθρωποι?
> Ο σηφης γραφεις ερχεται και παρερχεται με διαφορετικα προφιλ...
> Ρωτησες ποτε απο περιεργεια τον γιατρο σου αν η συμετοχη σε ενα φορουμ με ανωνυμα στοιχεια διαλογου ειναι ωφελιμο η βλαπτικο για την ψυικη σου υγεια?


Δεν νομιζω να ξερει να απαντησει ο γιατρος...ειναι κατι πρωτοποριακο και δεν φανταζομαι να εχει γινει καποια ερευνα.
Αλλωστε ο καθενας ειναι τοσο διαφορετικος που δεν μπορουν να βγουν ευκολα συμπερασματα.
Εγω προσωπικα βοηθηθηκα πολυ.
Αν εχει λαβει τοσα πολλα μυνηματα πανος που αμφιβαλλω ειναι γιατι δηλωσες ψυχολογος.Αλλα να ξερεις οτι κοιταω το who is online συνεχεια και διαβαζω πολλα θεματα απο κει και ειμαι καθημερινα λογω αδειας στο φορουμ και δεν εχω πετυχει το προφιλ σου να διαβαζει u2u.
Τεσπα το τελευταιο μπορει να ειναι τραβηγμενο αλλα οπως σου προειπα δεν επρεπε να δηλωσεις επαγγελματικη ιδιοτητα απο το πρωτο ποστ και να αφησεις να σε κρινουν απο τα γραφομενα.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Το παιχνιδι το εχασε μολις αρχισε να κατηγορει το φορουμ. Αμεσως καταλαβαινεις ποιος ειναι.
Κριμα παντως γιατι χρειαζεται την βοηθεια μας και εσεις τον ειρωνευεστε

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Δεν νομιζω να ξερει να απαντησει ο γιατρος...ειναι κατι πρωτοποριακο και δεν φανταζομαι να εχει γινει καποια ερευνα.
> Αλλωστε ο καθενας ειναι τοσο διαφορετικος που δεν μπορουν να βγουν ευκολα συμπερασματα.
> Εγω προσωπικα βοηθηθηκα πολυ.
> Αν εχει λαβει τοσα πολλα μυνηματα πανος που αμφιβαλλω ειναι γιατι δηλωσες ψυχολογος.Αλλα να ξερεις οτι κοιταω το who is online συνεχεια και διαβαζω πολλα θεματα απο κει και ειμαι καθημερινα λογω αδειας στο φορουμ και δεν εχω πετυχει το προφιλ σου να διαβαζει u2u.
> Τεσπα το τελευταιο μπορει να ειναι τραβηγμενο αλλα οπως σου προειπα δεν επρεπε να δηλωσεις επαγγελματικη ιδιοτητα απο το πρωτο ποστ και να αφησεις να σε κρινουν απο τα γραφομενα.


Κηπ, μιλάς όμορφα.Λες αυτό που θέλεις να πεις χωρίς να προσβάλλεις και αυτό μου αρέσει. Αφήνεις έτσι το χώρο να δώσω σημασία στα λεγόμενά σου, χωρίς να υπάρχει η \"μυρωδιά του καυγά\".
Το τελευταίο που λες ότι δεν έπρεπε να δηλώσει ο πάνος επαγγελματική ιδιότητα το βρίσκω σωστό. Πολλοί από μας έχουν δηλώσει βέβαια, μεταξύ των οποίων και εγώ, αλλά σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης να δηλώσεις ψυχολόγος έχει πράγματι παγίδες. Από τα άπειρα u2u με τα οποία θα κατακλυστείς, μέχρι την ευθύνη την οποία ενδεχόμενα αναλαμβάνεις.
Αλλά και αυτό ακόμα είναι ίσως κάτι νέο για το φόρουμ. Μήπως θα έπρεπε να γράφεται με ευκρίνεια στους όρους χρήσης? Δηλαδή: αν είστε ψυχολόγος, μην το δηλώνετε? 
χωρίς φυσικά να θέλω να κατηγορήσω το φόρουμ και πιστεύοντας ότι έχει βοηθήσει πολύ κόσμο, αλλά πιστεύω ότι όλα και όλοι μας στη ζωή αυτή επιδέχονται βελτίωσης. Το φόρουμ δεν εξαιρείται από αυτό. 
Εγώ προσωπικά καλοσωρίζω κάθε καλοπροαίρετη πρόταση και ιδέα βελτίωσης.
Τέλος δεν βλέπω γιατί πρέπει να χωριστούμε σε στρατόπεδα για άλλη μια φορά.

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4775&amp;page=3

Mε εκφραζει απολυτα το ποστ του evath σε πολλα πραγματα και νομιζω εχει πετυχει το \"ζουμι\" σε μεγαλο βαθμο.

----------


## Arsi

Δε νομίζω πως υπάρχουν στρατόπεδα nature....
Όσο για την πρόταση σου καλή αλλά μια τέτοια κατάσταση πιστεύω ότι ήταν μη προβλέψιμη.Δλδ να μπει κάποιος,να δηλώσει ψυχολόγος στο 1ο μνμ και στη συνέχεια να λέει χοντράδες όπως στο θέμα της αντισύλληψης,το κλείσιμο του φόρουμ,να μιλάει ρατσιστικά κ.λ.π.Ευτυχώς όμως που έχει ισχύ η φράση δεν ακούω αυτά που λες γιατί αυτό που είσαι φωνάζει τόσο δυνατά!!!!!΄ ΑΛΛΑ έστω και ένα άτομο να πάρει στα σοβαρά κάποια λόγια του καλυμμένα δήθεν με επιστήμη πιστεύω πως είναι επικύνδυνη η συμπεριφορά του συγκεκριμένου μέλους.

Επίσης συμφωνώ μαζί σου πως όταν έχουμε τα αφτιά μας ανοιχτά μπορούμε να αντλήσουμε ιδέες από κει που δεν το περιμένουμε.

Που γέρνει όμως η ζυγαριά?????

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ξερεις ποσα προσωπικα μηνυματα εχω λαβει μεχρι σημερα κιπ
> το 33% απο οσα εχει προβλεψει το σύστημα.
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχεις υψηλό κριτήριο κρίσης ... 
> Αν όπως λες ήμουνα ο Σηφης, τι γύρευαν απο μένα σε τοσο συντομο χρονικο διαστημα συμμετοχης ,τοσοι πολλοι αναλογικα ανθρωποι?
> ...


εχω δωσει πολλες σχετικες εξηγησεις και αν θες μπορεις να τις διαβασεις με ηρεμια , σε αυτο εδω το θεμα...
τωρα αν αμφιβαλεις γιατα μηνυματα πηγαινε στο προφιλ μου να δεις μονος σου....
Απεχθανομαι σκιπ καθε μορφης μασκες μασκοφορους και μυστηρια....
ειμαι φανατικος οπαδος της αληθειας γιατι πιστευω στην δυναμη της να οδηγει τον ανθρωπο σε διεξοδο απο καθε μορφης προβλημα ακομα και τα πιο δυσκολα...
βεβαια , τα κατα συνθηκη ψεμματα ειναι πιο παλια απο την ιδια την ιστορια...
Δεχομαι οτι πολλοι ασθενεις βγαζουν πανω μου ολα τα απωθημενα που εχουν απο τους γιατρους, τους ψυχολογους και τους θεραπευτες τους...
Ομως ειμαι οπαδος του Ντειβιντ Κουπερ....
Δεν ηρθα εδω για να σας μαθω περισσοτερα απο οσα μου εχετε ηδη μαθει εσεις , και ειδικα εσυ και γιαυτο σε ευχαριστω ακομα μια φορα.Με στενοχωρεις ομως οταν με περνας για καποιον αλλον.....Ξερεις γιατι? Γιατι δεν ειναι αληθεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## keep_walking

Μπορει,μπορει να εχουμε κανει και λαθος,απο εσενα εξαρταται περισσοτερο.
Προσπαθησε να εισαι μια ηρεμη δυναμη λογικης και οχι σιφουνας,κατακτητης.
Διαβασε και το ποστ του evath με καλοπροαιρετη διαθεση.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Το παιχνιδι το εχασε μολις αρχισε να κατηγορει το φορουμ. Αμεσως καταλαβαινεις ποιος ειναι.
> Κριμα παντως γιατι χρειαζεται την βοηθεια μας και εσεις τον ειρωνευεστε


Ξερεις \"ολα ειναι δανεικα \" ποια ειναι η διαφορα μου με τον σηφη?
Οτι εγω θα κατσω εδω μεχρι να καταλαβεις οτι ειμαι καποιος αλλος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Γιατι αν δεν το καταλαβεις μονος σου , κανενας γιατρος δεν θα μπορει να σε κανει να το καταλαβεις .....
Ολα ειναι δανεικα για σενα , τον σηφη και καθε αλλο ανωνυμο προφιλ σε αυτο το φορουμ....
Οχι για μενα ομως!
Εγω μπηκα στην ζωη , στο διαδικτυο , σε καθε φορουμ μεχρι σημερα παντου αυτος που ειμαι και για να απαλλαγης απο μενα 
υπαρχει μονο ενας τροπος.Να με πεισης οτι δεν με χρειαζεται κανενας εδω μεσα....Γιατι τοτε μονο θα φυγω....

----------


## keep_walking

Λαθος με τα παλιοτερα προφιλ εννοω,και να σου επισυναπτουμε προϊστορια.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Μπορει,μπορει να εχουμε κανει και λαθος,απο εσενα εξαρταται περισσοτερο.
> Προσπαθησε να εισαι μια ηρεμη δυναμη λογικης και οχι σιφουνας,κατακτητης.
> Διαβασε και το ποστ του evath με καλοπροαιρετη διαθεση.


τωρα μπαινεις σε ακομα πιο υψηλα κριτηρια κρισης....
Αθελα σου , μου ζητας να γινω σηφης για να μπορεις να γενικευεις 
ευκολοτερα ....Ειναι δειγμα ψυχικης υγειας οτι αφησες τον εαυτο σου να παει εκει οπου αλλοι δεν θα τα καταφερουν ποτε...
Να δεις την πραγματικοτητα με το αληθινο της προσωπο....
Ουτε μπεζ, ουτε μπλε , ουτε μαυρο παντα....
Αλλα ενα μοσαικο απο ολα μαζι τα χρωματα που εναλλάσσονται αναλογα με τις διαθεσεις μας....
Να εισαι σιγουρος οτι οχι μονο θα το διαβασω αλλα οπου και αν μπορω θα βοηθησω οποιον εχει εμπιστοσυνη στην αποψη μου
οχι γιατι ειμαι ψυχολογος....
οχι γιατι βρεθηκα τυχαια εδω
οχι γιατι εχω καποιο συναισθηματικη εξαρτηση με οποιονδηποτε θετικη η αρνητικη
αλλα γιατι μου αρεσει η επικοινωνια με ολους . γιατι ολοι εχουν κατι να μου δωσουν για να μαθω και να γινομαι καθε μερα καλυτερος...

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν χρειαζονται τα καλα λογια Πανο,λεω αυτο που πιστευω,που λεει η λογικη και το συναισθημα.
Δεν ξερω αν φτανω σε \"ανωτερα\" επιπεδα κρισης ή καπου αλλου παντως θα ακολουθησω και την συμβουλη της nature να δουμε που θα παει.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Βρε αργοσχολε ποιος σου ειπε οτι εχω παει ποτε σε γιατρο ή οτι με απασχολει κατι;

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Δεν νομιζω να ξερει να απαντησει ο γιατρος...ειναι κατι πρωτοποριακο και δεν φανταζομαι να εχει γινει καποια ερευνα.
> Αλλωστε ο καθενας ειναι τοσο διαφορετικος που δεν μπορουν να βγουν ευκολα συμπερασματα.
> Εγω προσωπικα βοηθηθηκα πολυ.
> ...


απολυτα ορθη παρατηρηση φυση!
ομως εγω θα διαφωνησω και θα σου το γιατι
σε μια εικονικη πραγματικοτητα που σου στερει το δικαιωμα της διαπιστωσης των πραγματικων προσωπικων δεδομενων του χρηστη, θα ηταν πραγματικα πολυ επικινδυνο, καποιος που βρισκεται υπο θεραπεια , να νομιζει οτι τον παρακολουθει σαν αορατο πνευμα παντου εδω μεσα ο ψυχολογος η ο ψυχιατρος του!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Αν εχεις καιρο πηγαινε να δεις 3μερες τωρα ποση επιθετικοτητα εχει μαζεψει το προφιλ μου απο ανθρωπους που εμαθαν οτι ειμαι ψυχολογος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!
Φαντάσου τώρα, ολη αυτη η επιθετικοτητα να εμποδιζει καθε διαλογο εδω μεσα γιατι ο ψυχικα ασθενης θα βλεπει παντου τον γιατρο του και θα του τα ριχνει γιατι φοβαται να το κανει στον πραγματικο κοσμο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Βρε αργοσχολε ποιος σου ειπε οτι εχω παει ποτε σε γιατρο ή οτι με απασχολει κατι;


η επιθετικοτητα σου μονο πολυασχολε....
ολα ειναι δανεικα, μονο για σενα ομως....
για τους αλλους πρεπει να βρεις τον τροπο πρωτα να επικοινωνησεις μαζι τους για να μαθεις περισσοτερα...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Μπορει,μπορει να εχουμε κανει και λαθος,απο εσενα εξαρταται περισσοτερο.
> Προσπαθησε να εισαι μια ηρεμη δυναμη λογικης και οχι σιφουνας,κατακτητης.
> Διαβασε και το ποστ του evath με καλοπροαιρετη διαθεση.


που θα το βρω το σχολιο του εβαθ σκιπ?

----------


## researcher

pano

σε αισθανομαι

σαν να εισαι κατι μεταξυ 

κομπιουτερ γνωσεων χωρις προσφατη ανανεωση

ρομποτ

απολιθωμενου βατραχανθρωπου

μεσαιωνικου ιεροεξεταστη

απονενοημενου σεξομανη

μπουρδολογου με επιστημονικο κυρος

χωρις σεξ εργασια και επικοινωνια...

σε απασχολει κατι συγκεκριμενα

η μας σπας τα νευρα αοριστου λογου?

τι ζητας?

τιποτα

αυτο ειναι

δεν ζητας τιποτα

εχεις τοσα χαρισματα
τοσες γνωσεις

εισαι αυταρκης

και μας ναι 

κατι μας λειπει

δεν θελω να φυγεις

ομως με κουραζεις

με κουραζεις γιατι δεν εισαι αυθεντικος

θα μου πεις ειναι ευκολο?

δεν ειναι!

αλλα τουλαχιστον προσπαθησε!


κουραστηκα!

αμαν πια!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Τελικα το προβλημα σου ειναι βαθυτερο απο οτι πιστευαμε. Ισως ο Νικος να μπορει να σε βοηθησει

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Ειναι ο μονος που εχει παρει διαγραφη απο το φορουμ ουκ ολιγες φορες με διαφορα προφιλ,απο τον καιρο που μπαινω εγω.
> Εμπαινε με ενα προφιλ,μετα εμπαινε με αλλο απανταγε στα δικα του μυνηματα σαν να απαντησε αλλος,εβριζε,εκανε ολα τα θεματα μπαχαλο,ανοιγε 10δες τοπικ και...και...και που να αρχισω και που να τελειωσω,δεν με φτανουν 10 κολλες αναφορας.
> 
> Τεσπα τωρα ηταν πιο επικοινωνιακος τουλαχιστον,αλλα παντα καταληγει στο οτι θα μυνησει το φορουμ και οτι θα το κλεισει για χψζ λογους.
> 
> Προσπαθεια ψυχολογησης.
> Δεν εχει την αντιδραση που περιμενει.Περιμενει υπερβολικα πολλα,οτι θα τα κανει ολα καλυτερα,οτι θα κρεμονται απο τα λογια του κλπ αλλα η αντιδραση ειναι εντελως διαφορετικη και τον αποβαλλει το σωμα καθε φορα.
> Αυτο τον εξοργιζει.
> Εχω καταναλωσει πολυ ενεργεια σε αυτο το φορουμ και ειναι κομματι της ζωης μου...μου εχει προσφερει,του εχω προσφερει και δεν μπορω να βλεπω καποιον να το υποβιβαζει και να απειλει οτι θα το κλεισει.


ειλικρινα θα ηθελα σκιπ , αν εχεις διαθεση να με βοηθησεις να δω αυτο το φορουμ μεσα απο τα δικα σου ματια...
ισως καταφερω ετσι να κερδισω την φιλια, εστω καποιου εδω μεσα...αυτο θα με ευχαριστουσε ειλικρινα πολυ
σ\'ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων αν το κανεις...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> pano
> 
> σε αισθανομαι
> 
> σαν να εισαι κατι μεταξυ 
> 
> κομπιουτερ γνωσεων χωρις προσφατη ανανεωση
> 
> ...


αυτο που ζηταω δεν μπορεις να μου το δωσεις ...
δεν με πειραζει ομως γιατι θα ψαξω αλλου...
ο*υτε φανταζομαι να σε ενδιαφερει γιατι εκανες τοσες πολλες υποθεσεις που σιγουρα δεν εχεις χωρο καν για να βαλεις στο μυαλο σου την δικη μου απαντηση...*

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by researcher_
> pano
> 
> σε αισθανομαι
> ...


εχω

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> pano
> 
> σε αισθανομαι
> 
> σαν να εισαι κατι μεταξυ 
> 
> κομπιουτερ γνωσεων χωρις προσφατη ανανεωση
> 
> ...



ρις.....έγραψες!!!!!

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ρις.....έγραψες!!!!!


Danke!

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω Πανο...δεν εχεις κατακτησει τιποτα ειμαι καλοπροαιρετος με ολους οχι μονο με εσενα,γιατι στηριζω αυτο το χωρο.
Πρεπει να το παλεψεις,δεν ξερω πως προσπαθησε οσο μπορεις.
Εγω ισως να χαθω και απο το φορουμ για ενα διαστημα γιατι εχω πολλα που θελω να κανω.Ελπιζω να βρεις αυτο που θελεις...δεν ειμαι μεντορας κανενος,ουτε εμπιστευομαι ευκολα ατομα.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


τοτε να σου απαντησω μετα χαρας...
αισθανομαι την αναγκη να βοηθησω καποιον αλλον γιατι ξερω οτι αυτο με κανει και νοιωθω καλυτερα με τον εαυτο μου...
Ολα τα στραβα που βλεπω γυρω μου πιστευω οτι θα μπορουσαν να ειχαν διορθωθει αν ολοι μαζι μπορουσαμε να ενωσουμε τις δυναμεις μας σε ενα κοινο σκοπο...
να σου φερω ενα παραδειγμα
οταν ανοιξω ενα θεμα ζηταω απο καποιους να με βοηθησουν με την αποψη τους...
πως ? μα δειχνοντας μου ενα αλλο τροπο σκεψης απο τον δικο μου....
αυτο μπορει να με βοηθησει να δω την λυση στα δικα μου προβληματα....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω Πανο...δεν εχεις κατακτησει τιποτα ειμαι καλοπροαιρετος με ολους οχι μονο με εσενα,γιατι στηριζω αυτο το χωρο.
> Πρεπει να το παλεψεις,δεν ξερω πως προσπαθησε οσο μπορεις.
> Εγω ισως να χαθω και απο το φορουμ για ενα διαστημα γιατι εχω πολλα που θελω να κανω.Ελπιζω να βρεις αυτο που θελεις...δεν ειμαι μεντορας κανενος,ουτε εμπιστευομαι ευκολα ατομα.


δεν ηρθα για να κατακτησω τιποτα σκιπ!
απλα ενω εσυ οπως λες εισαι λιγο δισταχτικος με τους αλλους , εγω αντιθετα μαθαινω πολλα απο αυτους γιατι αγαπουσα τους ανθρωπους παντα και νοιαζομουνα γιαυτους...
Εσυ μπορεις να μαθεις μονος σου ...Εγω μαθαινω μονο μεσα απο τις δικες σου γνωσεις...

----------


## zinovia

Πανο, εχεις δωσει πολλη τροφη για αντιπαραθεση σε αυτο το φορουμ.Αναρωτιεμαι αν θελεις να μας πεις κατι, να εκφρασεις καποια αγωνια σου και το κανεις με αυτο το βιαιο και επιθετικο τροπο..Ειναι σαν να προσπαθεις να τραβηξεις την προσοχη, αλλα γιατι?
Μηπως περνας καποια δυσκολη περιοδο?Γιατι ολοι αυτοι οι χαρακτηρισμοι και οι απειλες προς το φορουμ και τα μελη του?Μονο και μονο εξαιτιας της κακης επικοινωνιας?Μην ξεχνας πως και σε αυτο εβαλες και εσυ το χερακι σου!!
Αρχιζω να πιστευω οτι ακομα και να εισαι ψυχολογος (ισως πολυ παλιας σχολης- απο αυτους που ονομαζαν τους ασθενεις \"ψυχοπαθεις\" και τους εκλιναν μαζικα στα ασυλα), εχεις μεγαλη αναγκη απο επαγγελματικη βοηθεια- και αυτο μην το παρεις σαν ειρωνια.Το λεω ειλικρινα γιατι αρχιζω να ανησυχω με τη μανια που σε εχει καταλαβει τις τελευταιες μερες.

----------


## λίτσα

συγνώμη που επεμβαίνω αλλά προσπαθείτε να βγάλετε άκρη με έναν άνθρωπο που φάνηκε από την αρχή τί ρόλο βαράει;
το μόνο που κάνουμε είναι να του δίνουμε τροφή για να λέει αυτά που αυτός θέλει χωρίς να υπολογίζει τον δίπλα του.
και μόνο από τους χαρακτηρισμούς που μας προσάπτει μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε πως κάθε άλλο παρά να βοηθήσει θέλει...
όσο για τον διάλογο που συνεχώς αναφέρει είναι κάτι που ο ίδιος δεν κάνει.....
αερολογεί λέγοντας ότι επιστημονικό έχει διαβάσει και του έρχεται στο μυαλό εκείνη την ώρα εκτός και αν έχει δίπλα του και τις εγκυκλοπαίδιές του....

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> τοτε να σου απαντησω μετα χαρας...
> αισθανομαι την αναγκη να βοηθησω καποιον αλλον γιατι ξερω οτι αυτο με κανει και νοιωθω καλυτερα με τον εαυτο μου...
> Ολα τα στραβα που βλεπω γυρω μου πιστευω οτι θα μπορουσαν να ειχαν διορθωθει αν ολοι μαζι μπορουσαμε να ενωσουμε τις δυναμεις μας σε ενα κοινο σκοπο...
> να σου φερω ενα παραδειγμα
> οταν ανοιξω ενα θεμα ζηταω απο καποιους να με βοηθησουν με την αποψη τους...
> πως ? μα δειχνοντας μου ενα αλλο τροπο σκεψης απο τον δικο μου....
> αυτο μπορει να με βοηθησει να δω την λυση στα δικα μου προβληματα....


σαν να καταλαβαινω λιγο

λοιπον να σου πω

αυτο το μυνημα σου το αντιλαμβανομαι ως αυθεντικο

φλερταρεις με το παρον φορουμ

ε το φλερτ θελει και λιγη ρεγουλα

αμα σηκωθεις και παριστανεις το μαγκα

το πιο πιθανον ειναι η κοπελα να φυγει...

ενας ανωριμος τροπος για να δειξουν τ αγορια μεχρι καποια ηλικια πως γουσταρουν μια κοπελα ηταν να ρευονται δυνατα μπροστα της 

αλλα αυτο ειναι κατι που με τα χρονια

ωριμαζει

και σιγα σιγα η πραγματικη προσεγγιση παιρνει τη θεση τετοιων ανωριμων συμπεριφορων

δεν χανεις την αξια σου

αν σταθεις λιγο πισω

αν δεχθεις τους αλλους

αν πεις μια καλη κουβεντα

εσυ εισβαλεις με το πυροβολο των γνωσεων

και μετα θελεις αποδοχη

ακομα και διαμαντια να πετας μπορει να σκοτωσεις η να βλαψεις

οτι δινεις συνηθως εδω μεσα θα λαβεις Pano

εαν θελεις λοιπον αποδοχη και κατανοηση και αυθεντικοτητα

δεν εχεις πρα να αρχισεις σιγα σιγα να τη δινεις

φιλικα  :Smile: 

researcher

----------


## keep_walking

1)το ονομα ειναι κιπ οχι σκιπ λολ.
2)Εχω καταναλωσει μια ολοκληρη μερα απαντωντας σε σενα ελπιζω να το εκτιμησεις.
3)Ας τα καλα λογια προς εμενα..δεκτα μεν αλλα με ενδιαφερουν οι πραξεις σου οχι τα λογια.
4)Αποσυνδεομαι αντε να μπω και σημερα αλλη μια φορα αλλα θα απεχω γιατι εχω χιλια-δυο πραγματα να κανω και εχω παθει overdose...ναι συνηθως απαντω σε μυνηματα αλλα τωρα πια νομιζω γραφω χωρις λογο.
5)Tην μια ειμαι επιθετικος προς εσενα την αλλη καλοπροαιρετος αυτο δεν το κανω απο...βλακεια αλλα για αλλους λογους.
Αυτα,παιδες αρχιζω διακοπες και απο το φορουμ γιατι με αυτα και αυτα δεν μπορω αλλο.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Πανο, εχεις δωσει πολλη τροφη για αντιπαραθεση σε αυτο το φορουμ.Αναρωτιεμαι αν θελεις να μας πεις κατι, να εκφρασεις καποια αγωνια σου και το κανεις με αυτο το βιαιο και επιθετικο τροπο..Ειναι σαν να προσπαθεις να τραβηξεις την προσοχη, αλλα γιατι?
> Μηπως περνας καποια δυσκολη περιοδο?Γιατι ολοι αυτοι οι χαρακτηρισμοι και οι απειλες προς το φορουμ και τα μελη του?Μονο και μονο εξαιτιας της κακης επικοινωνιας?Μην ξεχνας πως και σε αυτο εβαλες και εσυ το χερακι σου!!
> Αρχιζω να πιστευω οτι ακομα και να εισαι ψυχολογος (ισως πολυ παλιας σχολης- απο αυτους που ονομαζαν τους ασθενεις \"ψυχοπαθεις\" και τους εκλιναν μαζικα στα ασυλα), εχεις μεγαλη αναγκη απο επαγγελματικη βοηθεια- και αυτο μην το παρεις σαν ειρωνια.Το λεω ειλικρινα γιατι αρχιζω να ανησυχω με τη μανια που σε εχει καταλαβει τις τελευταιες μερες.


ειμαι 54 ετων ζηνοβια
ενας απο τους λογους που σπουδασα ψυχολογια ηταν οταν ενας παππας με φημη ψυχοθεραπευτη , πραγματι κλειδαμπαρωνε στο κελαρι του μοναστηριου του 
διπλα απο τις εγκαταστασεις της πεσινε στην Βοιωτια [αν θυμαμαι καλα] τους ψυχασθενεις και τους στερουσε φαγητο και νερο μεχρι να σταματησουν να ουρλιαζουν λογω της κρισης τους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Η \"θεραπεια\" πραγματι ειχε εντυπωσιασει αυτους που ζουσαν στην περιοχη και ολοι μιλουσαν με θαυμασμο για την \"αγιοσυνη\" του....
Σαν βαθεια κοινωνικος ανθρωπος προσπαθησα να καταλαβω γιατι επιανε αυτη η τοσο \"απανθρωπη θεραπεια\"...
Η πρωτη μου σκεψη , οντως ,δεν εχει αλλαξει μεχρι σημερα....
Στερωντας τους την επικοινωνια , *τους αναγκαζε να την επιδιωξουν συνειδητα βρισκοντας την απαραιτητη δυναμη να κανουν αυτοελεγχο και να δωσουν τελος στην κριση την οποια περνουσαν...*

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 1)το ονομα ειναι κιπ οχι σκιπ λολ.
> 2)Εχω καταναλωσει μια ολοκληρη μερα απαντωντας σε σενα ελπιζω να το εκτιμησεις.
> 3)Ας τα καλα λογια προς εμενα..δεκτα μεν αλλα με ενδιαφερουν οι πραξεις σου οχι τα λογια.
> 4)Αποσυνδεομαι αντε να μπω και σημερα αλλη μια φορα αλλα θα απεχω γιατι εχω χιλια-δυο πραγματα να κανω και εχω παθει overdose...ναι συνηθως απαντω σε μυνηματα αλλα τωρα πια νομιζω γραφω χωρις λογο.
> 5)Tην μια ειμαι επιθετικος προς εσενα την αλλη καλοπροαιρετος αυτο δεν το κανω απο...βλακεια αλλα για αλλους λογους.
> Αυτα,παιδες αρχιζω διακοπες και απο το φορουμ γιατι με αυτα και αυτα δεν μπορω αλλο.


κουραστηκες keep ?

παντως να ξερεις 29 κατασκευαστες πλυντηριων συνιστουν skip αυτοι...ξερουν!

αχ...

τι να πει κανεις...

τιποτα

καλο δρομο και να μας ερχεσαι οποτε μπορεις και θελεις φυσικα!

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Πανο, εχεις δωσει πολλη τροφη για αντιπαραθεση σε αυτο το φορουμ.Αναρωτιεμαι αν θελεις να μας πεις κατι, να εκφρασεις καποια αγωνια σου και το κανεις με αυτο το βιαιο και επιθετικο τροπο..Ειναι σαν να προσπαθεις να τραβηξεις την προσοχη, αλλα γιατι?
> Μηπως περνας καποια δυσκολη περιοδο?Γιατι ολοι αυτοι οι χαρακτηρισμοι και οι απειλες προς το φορουμ και τα μελη του?Μονο και μονο εξαιτιας της κακης επικοινωνιας?Μην ξεχνας πως και σε αυτο εβαλες και εσυ το χερακι σου!!
> Αρχιζω να πιστευω οτι ακομα και να εισαι ψυχολογος (ισως πολυ παλιας σχολης- απο αυτους που ονομαζαν τους ασθενεις \"ψυχοπαθεις\" και τους εκλιναν μαζικα στα ασυλα), εχεις μεγαλη αναγκη απο επαγγελματικη βοηθεια- και αυτο μην το παρεις σαν ειρωνια.Το λεω ειλικρινα γιατι αρχιζω να ανησυχω με τη μανια που σε εχει καταλαβει τις τελευταιες μερες.
> ...


συγνώμη κιόλας αλλά αν κατάλαβα σωστά εσύ συμφωνείς με αυτό το πράγμα;

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> Keep. ευχαριστώ για την άμεση και περιεκτική ενημέρωση
> Σίγουρα οπως τα λες θα ήταν κουραστικό για τους υπολοίπους.....
> Αν και μέσα σε ένα χώρο ελεύθερης ανταλλαγής απόψεων θα μου άρεσε να μην μας ένοιαζε ποιος λέει κάτι, αλλά ΤΙ λέει. 
> ...



οτι το εκανες εσυ επανειλλημενες φορες το ειπες στη nature?????????????????????

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> ειμαι 54 ετων ζηνοβια
> ενας απο τους λογους που σπουδασα ψυχολογια ηταν οταν ενας παππας με φημη ψυχοθεραπευτη , πραγματι κλειδαμπαρωνε στο κελαρι του μοναστηριου του 
> διπλα απο τις εγκαταστασεις της πεσινε στην Βοιωτια [αν θυμαμαι καλα] τους ψυχασθενεις και τους στερουσε φαγητο και νερο μεχρι να σταματησουν να ουρλιαζουν λογω της κρισης τους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Η \"θεραπεια\" πραγματι ειχε εντυπωσιασει αυτους που ζουσαν στην περιοχη και ολοι μιλουσαν με θαυμασμο για την \"αγιοσυνη\" του....
> Σαν βαθεια κοινωνικος ανθρωπος προσπαθησα να καταλαβω γιατι επιανε αυτη η τοσο \"απανθρωπη θεραπεια\"...
> Η πρωτη μου σκεψη , οντως ,δεν εχει αλλαξει μεχρι σημερα....
> Στερωντας τους την επικοινωνια , *τους αναγκαζε να την επιδιωξουν συνειδητα βρισκοντας την απαραιτητη δυναμη να κανουν αυτοελεγχο και να δωσουν τελος στην κριση την οποια περνουσαν...*


Βρε!τι είναι αυτά που διαβάζω σήμερα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zinovia

Χαιρομαι που ζω στο 2009, που η επιστημη εχει κανει αλματα, και στην Ελλαδα, που μπορω να εχω -ακριβη μεν- περιθαλψη που ο ψυχιατρος μου δεν μεταχειριζεται τετοιες μεσαιωνικες μεθοδους και εξαιτιας της ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΗΣ του καταρτισης με εχει βοηθησει πολυ..

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Πανο, εχεις δωσει πολλη τροφη για αντιπαραθεση σε αυτο το φορουμ.Αναρωτιεμαι αν θελεις να μας πεις κατι, να εκφρασεις καποια αγωνια σου και το κανεις με αυτο το βιαιο και επιθετικο τροπο..Ειναι σαν να προσπαθεις να τραβηξεις την προσοχη, αλλα γιατι?
> Μηπως περνας καποια δυσκολη περιοδο?Γιατι ολοι αυτοι οι χαρακτηρισμοι και οι απειλες προς το φορουμ και τα μελη του?Μονο και μονο εξαιτιας της κακης επικοινωνιας?Μην ξεχνας πως και σε αυτο εβαλες και εσυ το χερακι σου!!
> Αρχιζω να πιστευω οτι ακομα και να εισαι ψυχολογος (ισως πολυ παλιας σχολης- απο αυτους που ονομαζαν τους ασθενεις \"ψυχοπαθεις\" και τους εκλιναν μαζικα στα ασυλα), εχεις μεγαλη αναγκη απο επαγγελματικη βοηθεια- και αυτο μην το παρεις σαν ειρωνια.Το λεω ειλικρινα γιατι αρχιζω να ανησυχω με τη μανια που σε εχει καταλαβει τις τελευταιες μερες.
> ...


εισαι επικινδυνος

----------


## πανος12345

ένα τελευταίο...τι θα πει ψυχοπαθής? σε τι διαφερει με το ψυχικα ασθενης?
Θελετε λοιπον να σας πω την αποψη μου? Διαβαστε την λοιπον ...
Ουτε το ενα , ουτε το αλλο ειναι σωστη και επιστημονικα τεκμηριωμενη ορολογια!!!!!!!!!!!!
Κανεις μεχρι σημερα δεν εχει καταφερει να αποκωδικοποιηση καποια συγκεκριμενη παθολογικη ανωμαλια σε ενα ανθρωπο που φερει την ταμπελα του ψυχασθενη, 
η του ψυχικα αρρωστου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Τα υπάρχοντα φάρμακα , στοχευουν στην ρύθμιση καποιων στοιχειων του οργανισμου μας οπως πχ το λιθιο, οι βιταμινες κλπ κανεις ομως δεν μπορει να ισχυριστει οτι καποιος αλλος ανθρωπος με ελλειψη λιθιου θα \"αρρωστησει σιγουρα απο καποιο \"ψυχικο νοσημα\"
Σταματηστε λοιπον να μου βγαζετε επιθετικοτητα οτι σας κατηγορησα σαν χαπακηδες και γω δεν ξερω τι , γιατι παιρνω καθε μερα μια χουφτα φαρμακα μεταξυ των οποιων και ψυχοφαρμακα , οχι γιατι εχω καποιο ψυχικο νοσημα, αλλα για να ρυθμισω τα νευρα μου 
που σιγουρα ανεβαζουν την πιεση ,οπως ισως κανετε ηδη πολλοι εδω μεσα και καλα θα κανετε να ακουτε και να εκτελειτε πιστα τις οδηγιες των θεραπευτων σας χωρις καμμια αμφιβολια οτι ειναι για το καλο της υγειας σας....
Σας θεωρω ολους ικανους να κανετε διαλογο και να επικοινωνησετε , αρκει να σεβαστειτε την διαφορετικοτητα μου και να ακουσετε αυτα που σας λεω οχι σαν συμβουλες αλλα σαν αποψεις και γνωσεις....Γιατι κανεις δεν τα ξερει ολα....Ουτε εσεις ουτε εγω ουτε οι γιατροι σας .....ολοι μαζι μονο, μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε ο ενας τον αλλον να μαθει περισσοτερα για τον εαυτον του και τον αλλον...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Το παιχνιδι το εχασε μολις αρχισε να κατηγορει το φορουμ. Αμεσως καταλαβαινεις ποιος ειναι.
> Κριμα παντως γιατι χρειαζεται την βοηθεια μας και εσεις τον ειρωνευεστε
> 
> ...


οχι.υπαρχει κι ενας αλλος γρηγορος κι ευκολος τροπος για να φυγεις.
να σε πεταξουν εξω,οπως θα πρεπε να ειχαν κανει εδω και μερες

----------


## zinovia

Εσυ πιστευεις πραγματικα στην αποτελεσματικοτητα της \"μεθοδου\" του ιερεα?Και γιατι?Την εχεις εφαρμοσει και εσυ σε ασθενεις?Θεραπευτικαν?Και αν ναι, υποτροπιασαν ποτε?

----------


## λίτσα

το άσχημο είναι πως μέχρι στιγμής δεν νομίζω να έχεις βοηθήσει.....
τουλάχιστον εμένα που είμαι ψυχικά ασθενής ή όπως αλλιώς θέλεις.....
λες συνεχώς για βοήθεια χωρίς να το κάνεις....
μήπως να το κάνεις χωρίς να το λες;;;;;;

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Χαιρομαι που ζω στο 2009, που η επιστημη εχει κανει αλματα, και στην Ελλαδα, που μπορω να εχω -ακριβη μεν- περιθαλψη που ο ψυχιατρος μου δεν μεταχειριζεται τετοιες μεσαιωνικες μεθοδους και εξαιτιας της ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΗΣ του καταρτισης με εχει βοηθησει πολυ..


χαιρομαι που εμπιστευεσαι τον θεραπευτη σου ....
αλλα ποιος μιλησε σημερα για μεσαιωνικες μεθοδους?
αυτο θα πει ζηνοβια επιθετικοτητα...
στο εγραψα και χθες οτι δεν εισαι ετοιμη ακομα για διαλογο...

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Εσυ πιστευεις πραγματικα στην αποτελεσματικοτητα της \"μεθοδου\" του ιερεα?Και γιατι?Την εχεις εφαρμοσει και εσυ σε ασθενεις?Θεραπευτικαν?Και αν ναι, υποτροπιασαν ποτε?


Τι συζητάμε ρε παιδιά!Θα εφάρμοζε ένας λογικός άνθρωπος στις μέρες μας τέτοια πράγματα.....Αν το ισχυριστεί και αυτό.......

----------


## zinovia

Πανο, θελω να πω αυτο που λεω.Τετοιες μεθοδους εφαρμοζαν στ μεσαιωνα-ή αμφιβαλλεις?
Αυτο που απο περιεργεια ρωταω ,ειναι αν ειναι αποτελεσματικες?

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> τοτε να σου απαντησω μετα χαρας...
> αισθανομαι την αναγκη να βοηθησω καποιον αλλον γιατι ξερω οτι αυτο με κανει και νοιωθω καλυτερα με τον εαυτο μου...
> Ολα τα στραβα που βλεπω γυρω μου πιστευω οτι θα μπορουσαν να ειχαν διορθωθει αν ολοι μαζι μπορουσαμε να ενωσουμε τις δυναμεις μας σε ενα κοινο σκοπο...
> ...


το ξαναματαπαραθετω

Πανο παραπονιαρουλη

με ξεχασες

κι εκανα κοπο οχι τιποτ αλλο...

----------


## πανος12345

η επικοινωνία με καποιον άλλον δεν ειναι δικαιωμα η υποχρεωση κανενος.
αυτο θα πει αυτοέλεγχος... 
αν βρίζουμε απειλούμε , προσβάλουμε, κατακρίνουμε, η μειώνουμε τον συνομιλητή μας 
ειναι δικαίωμά του να μας κόψει τον διάλογο....
αυτο θα πει επικοινωνία...
ειναι ένα αγαθό, που το κερδίζουμε με την συμπεριφορα μας και τον αυτοέλεγχο στις παρορμήσεις μας...

κανείς δεν υποχρεώνεται να επικοινωνεί μαζί μας .
πρεπει να βρούμε τον τρόπο να κερδισουμε την εμπιστοσύνη του , για να μπει στον διάλογο μαζι μας

----------


## zinovia

Δεν καταλαβαινω πανο, που βρηκες επιθετικο το μηνυμα μου.Απλα ρωταω για να μαθαινω..

----------


## Remedy

η ζινοβια ειναι πολυ ετοιμη για διαλογο, και η αποδειξη ειναι οτι εχει κανει απειρες φορες εποικοδομητικους διαλογους εδω μεσα.
*αυτος που δεν ειναι ετοιμος για διαλογο και το αποδεικνυει μη μπορωντας να συνομιλησει με κανεναν εδω μεσα παρα μονο να δημοσιευει παραληρηματικους, αναχρονιστικους, αντιεπιστημονικους μονολογους, που δεν εχουν ιχνος επιστημονικης αληθειας, αλλα κομματια επιστημονικου λογου ατακτως ερριμενα, ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΣΥ.*

σταματα λοιπον να επικαλεισαι επιστημονικη ιδιοτητα για να διαφημιζεις μεσαιωνικες μεθοδους σωφρονισμου, ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΨΕΜΑ ΟΤΙ ΡΩΤΗΘΗΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ.
το δηλωσες μονος σου απο την αρχη, εκ του πονηρου, για να ισχυροποιησεις τις απαραδεκτες αντιεπιστημονικες αποψεις που ανακυκλωνεις συνεχως σε καθε ποστ ειτε σαν απαντησεις ειτε σαν επιστημονικες ανακοινωσεις του σωτηρίου ετους 1820

----------


## λίτσα

ε τί να πω.....
εμείς εδώ σου παραθέτουμε συγκεκριμένα πράγματα και εσύ συνεχίζεις να αερολογείς προσβάλλοντάς μας κατά κάποιον τρόπο.....
σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά και παραδίδω τα όπλα....

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> η επικοινωνία με καποιον άλλον δεν ειναι δικαιωμα η υποχρεωση κανενος.
> αυτο θα πει αυτοέλεγχος... 
> αν βρίζουμε απειλούμε , προσβάλουμε, κατακρίνουμε, η μειώνουμε τον συνομιλητή μας 
> ειναι δικαίωμά του να μας κόψει τον διάλογο....
> αυτο θα πει επικοινωνία...
> ειναι ένα αγαθό, που το κερδίζουμε με την συμπεριφορα μας και τον αυτοέλεγχο στις παρορμήσεις μας...
> 
> κανείς δεν υποχρεώνεται να επικοινωνεί μαζί μας .
> πρεπει να βρούμε τον τρόπο να κερδισουμε την εμπιστοσύνη του , για να μπει στον διάλογο μαζι μας


αχα!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


για να καταλαβεις που βρισκεται το σφαλμα εκτιμησης που κανεις , ενω γραφεις μια ολολκηρη αραδα που το κεντρικο επιχειρημα ειναι να με πεισης οτι φλερταρω με το φορουμ 
στο τελος μου γραφεις
\"το ξαναματαπαραθετω

Πανο παραπονιαρουλη

με ξεχασες

κι εκανα κοπο οχι τιποτ αλλο.\"

ελα για ενα λεπτο στην θεση μου τωρα....

1. αν δεν σου απαντησω για να σε κανω να πεισθεις οτι κανεις λαθος , θα γινω αιτια να ανεβει κιαλλο η επιθετικοτητα σου και αυτο θα εχει αποτελεσμα να σταματησει ο διαλογος.....
2. απαντωντας σου , ειναι σαν να επικροτω εμμεσα την αποψη σου και να δικαιωνω την φαντασιωση σου γιατι η προγαματικοτητα ειναι οτι εχω δικαιωμα να επιλεγω με ποιο τροπο θα επικοινωνω , με ποιους θαεπικοινωνω και τους λογους που κρινω απαραιτητους για να επικοινωνησω...
αρα ηδη με ευποχρεωσες να παραβω τους κανονες μου και να κατηγορηθω ξανα απο εσενα τον ιδιο οτι φλερταρω με πολλα ποστ το φορουμ .....
*Η αληθεια ειναι οτι θελω να επικοινωνησω με τους δικους μου ορους , αλλα δεν με αφηνετε....*

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> η επικοινωνία με καποιον άλλον δεν ειναι δικαιωμα η υποχρεωση κανενος.
> αυτο θα πει αυτοέλεγχος... 
> αν βρίζουμε απειλούμε , προσβάλουμε, κατακρίνουμε, η μειώνουμε τον συνομιλητή μας 
> ειναι δικαίωμά του να μας κόψει τον διάλογο....
> αυτο θα πει επικοινωνία...
> ειναι ένα αγαθό, που το κερδίζουμε με την συμπεριφορα μας και τον αυτοέλεγχο στις παρορμήσεις μας...
> 
> κανείς δεν υποχρεώνεται να επικοινωνεί μαζί μας .
> πρεπει να βρούμε τον τρόπο να κερδισουμε την εμπιστοσύνη του , για να μπει στον διάλογο μαζι μας



γιατί δεν τα λες στον εαυτό σου αυτά;
Όλο αυτό που γίνεται είναι επίτευγμα δικό σου και μόνο δικό σου....

----------


## researcher

δεν θελω να πεισθω ουτε να σε πεισω φυσικα

διαλογο κανουμε

και οχι διδασκαλια 

αλληλοπειθους

απαντωντας δεν επικροτεις την αποψη μου

απλα συμμετεχεις σε μια επικοινωνια

που μας καλεσες να σε βοηθησουμε να κανεις

ο καθενας συμμετεχει με τους ορους του εδω

και το φορουμ εχει επισης τους δικους του

----------


## zinovia

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι θελω να επικοινωνησω με τους δικους μου ορους , αλλα δεν με αφηνετε.... 

Πανο, ποιοι ειναι οι οροι σου?
Τι θελεις να μας πεις?
Πιστεψε με δεν εχω καμια διαθεση επιθετικοτητας.Θελω να ακουσω αυτα που εχεις να μας πεις..

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> .....2. απαντωντας σου , ειναι σαν να επικροτω εμμεσα την αποψη σου και να δικαιωνω την φαντασιωση σου γιατι η προγαματικοτητα ειναι οτι εχω δικαιωμα να επιλεγω με ποιο τροπο θα επικοινωνω , με ποιους θαεπικοινωνω και τους λογους που κρινω απαραιτητους για να επικοινωνησω...
> αρα ηδη με ευποχρεωσες να παραβω τους κανονες μου και να κατηγορηθω ξανα απο εσενα τον ιδιο οτι φλερταρω με πολλα ποστ το φορουμ .....
> *Η αληθεια ειναι οτι θελω να επικοινωνησω με τους δικους μου ορους , αλλα δεν με αφηνετε....*


πραγματι ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ.
και ειναι η μοναδικη σχεδον που ειπες απο την στιγμη που μπηκες σε αυτο το φορουμ.

ΑΛΛΑ
επειδη οι δικοι σου οροι περιεχουν αναληθεις και αντιεπιστημονικες δημοσιευσεις με το αλλοθι της επιστημοσυνης μαλιστα.
επειδη διαλογος για σενα σημαινει μονολογος.
επειδη αντι για επιχειρηματα προβαλεις ΤΑΧΑ απο καθεδρας γνωσεις (που δεν κατεχεις)
επειδη η επικοινωνια με τα μελη εδω για σενα περιλαμβανει προσβολες, βρισιες, αζητητες διαγνωσεις και ρατσιστικα σχολια προς το προσωπο τους,

ΔΙΑ ΤΑΥΤΑ
δεν ειναι δυνατον να σε αφησουμε να συμμετεχεις εδω με τους δικους σου ορους γιατι ειναι αντιθετοι με τους ορους λειτουργιας του φορουμ αυτου αλλα και αντιθετοι με την δικη μας ανοχη...

αν σε ενδιαφερει η συμμετοχη εδω θα πρεπει να ξεχασεις τους δικους σου ορους και να προσπαθησεις να κατανοησεις τους ορους λειτουργιας του φορουμ

----------


## evath

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> ειμαι 54 ετων ζηνοβια
> ενας απο τους λογους που σπουδασα ψυχολογια ηταν οταν ενας παππας με φημη ψυχοθεραπευτη , πραγματι κλειδαμπαρωνε στο κελαρι του μοναστηριου του 
> διπλα απο τις εγκαταστασεις της πεσινε στην Βοιωτια [αν θυμαμαι καλα] τους ψυχασθενεις και τους στερουσε φαγητο και νερο μεχρι να σταματησουν να ουρλιαζουν λογω της κρισης τους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Η \"θεραπεια\" πραγματι ειχε εντυπωσιασει αυτους που ζουσαν στην περιοχη και ολοι μιλουσαν με θαυμασμο για την \"αγιοσυνη\" του....
> Σαν βαθεια κοινωνικος ανθρωπος προσπαθησα να καταλαβω γιατι επιανε αυτη η τοσο \"απανθρωπη θεραπεια\"...
> Η πρωτη μου σκεψη , οντως ,δεν εχει αλλαξει μεχρι σημερα....
> Στερωντας τους την επικοινωνια , *τους αναγκαζε να την επιδιωξουν συνειδητα βρισκοντας την απαραιτητη δυναμη να κανουν αυτοελεγχο και να δωσουν τελος στην κριση την οποια περνουσαν...*


Δε ξέρω πως η αποψη αυτή (και κάθε σου άποψη) ταιριάζει με τη φιλοσοφία της αντιψυχιατρικής κίνησης. Η αντιψυχιατρική κίνηση ζητούσε αποασυλοποίηση. Εσύ υποστήριζεις τη χειρότερη μορφή του ασύλου. Η αντιψυχιατρική κίνηση υποστήριζε :\"το ψυχιατρικό ετικετάρισμα, εκλωβίζοντας το άτομο στα ασφυκτικά πλαίσια μιας ελαττωματικής κατηγορίας, συνιστά για τους αντιψυχίατρους μια στοιχειώδη στέρηση ελευθερίας μια κατεξοχήν πράξη βίας\" (Τσαλίκογλου, 2007 σελ. 109). Εσύ απο την άλλη απο ετικετάρισμα άλλο τίποτα. 

Ορίστε μια περιγραφή της αντιψυχιατρική κίνησης να δείς περι τίνος πρόκειται. : 
http://acro-archive.bedroomlan.org/clubs/Psycho/242
΄
Εκφράζεις το ακρίβώς αντίθετο της αντιψυχιατρικής κίνησης. 

Σταμάτα λοιπόν να στολίζεις με επιστημονικά κορδελάκια τις
απόψεις σου , όπως ξαναέγραψα είναι πολύ επικινδύνο αυτό που κάνεις. Και σταμάτα να αποδίδεις τις απόψεις των άλλων σε μια εσωτερικά προερχόμενη επιθετικότητα, πάνω στη προσπάθεια σου να ακυρώσεις το περιεχόμενο του λόγου τους χωρίς καν να το εξετάσεις (βλ. ψυχολογιοποίηση). 

Ορίστε και το προηγούμενο ποστ της evath προς εσένα http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4775&amp;page=3 - επειδή είχες την απορία. 

Μήπως πιστεύεις οτι κι εγώ είμαι επιθετική απέναντι σου..?

----------


## zinovia

Εχω την εντυπωση οτι εισαι παραπανω απο ευαισθητος.Εχεις την ταση, οποιαδηποτε αλλη γνωμη απο τη δικια σου να τη θεωρεις προιον επιθετικοτητας και νομιζω οτι περισσοτερο τη μεταφραζεις σαν απορριψη.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Εχω την εντυπωση οτι εισαι παραπανω απο ευαισθητος.Εχεις την ταση, οποιαδηποτε αλλη γνωμη απο τη δικια σου να τη θεωρεις προιον επιθετικοτητας και νομιζω οτι περισσοτερο τη μεταφραζεις σαν απορριψη.


εγω παλι εχω την εντυπωση οτι ο πανος ιατρικοποιει τις απαντησεις που δεν του αρεσουν, προσπαθωντας να τις ακυρωσει, με μοναδικο οπλο τον ισχυρισμο του οτι ειναι ειναι ειδικος!

η αληθεια ειναι οτι στερειται επιχειρηματων για να προβει σε διαλογο και βαφτιζει επιθετικοτητα καθε αντιθετη αποψη απο τις δικες του, θεωρωντας οτι ετσι ξεμπερδευει με αυτες...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω πανο, που βρηκες επιθετικο το μηνυμα μου.Απλα ρωταω για να μαθαινω..


με \"υποχρεωνεις \"λογω καλης συμπεριφορας ,να σου απαντησω που σημαινει οτι θα γραψει το κοντερ ενα ακομα ποστ..
εγραψες οτι γιατρος σου δεν χρησιμοποιει \"μεσαιωνικές μεθόδους\"....
αυτο καταλαβες διαβαζοντας το τελευταιο μου ποστ?
*ειπα οτι καταφερα να βρω την αιτια που μια συγκεκριμενη μεθοδος απεφερε θετικα αποτελεσματα στην αντιμετωπιση κρισεων υστερικης μορφης...*
*δεν βρισκεις οτι ειναι μιας μορφης επιθετικοτητα , να ταυτιζεις το αιτιο με το αποτελεσμα?* 
να στο γραψω διαφορετικα 
μια μητερα ενοχλείται απο τα κλαματα του μωρου της ....
*καταλαβαινει οτι πρεπει να το κανει να σταματησει να κλαιει*, για να προστατεψει την δικη της διαθεση...
μπορει να του κλεισει το στομα γιατι ειναι η πιο ευκολη λυση?
αν το κανει φυσικα θα σταματησει να κλαιει αλλα ισως να το βλαψει σοβαρα στην υγεια του...
*οι λυσεις αναμεσα στο αιτιο και το αποτελεσμα κανουν την διαφορα μεταξυ μιας επιθετικης και μιας αναλυτικης συμπεριφορας ...*
εγω ας πουμε , θα αναζητουσα να δω τι προκαλει το κλαμμα...
βλεπεις η οχι την διαφορα της συμπεριφορας μου με την γυναικα του παραδειγματος?
αν στον Μεσαιωνα οι ανθρωποι χρησιμοποιουσαν κερια , αντι για λαμπες, πρεπει σημερα να κλεισουν οι βιομηχανιες παραγωγης κεριων? τι θα κανεις αμα υπαρξη διακοπη ρευματος?

----------


## Παστελι

ο συφης παυλα ονουφριος ποιος ειναι?και τι ειπε?

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Εχω την εντυπωση οτι εισαι παραπανω απο ευαισθητος.Εχεις την ταση, οποιαδηποτε αλλη γνωμη απο τη δικια σου να τη θεωρεις προιον επιθετικοτητας και νομιζω οτι περισσοτερο τη μεταφραζεις σαν απορριψη.


zinovia συμφωνω

ενα τετοιο ταμπουρωμα

μαλλον κρυβει πολλη μεγαλη ευασιθησια

αλλα το ταμπουρωμα σπαει κοκαλα

πα πα πα!

----------


## researcher

ποιο κοντερ μωρε?

σε κουρσα αγωνιστικη ειμαστε?

ε ρε γλεντια!

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> η ζινοβια ειναι πολυ ετοιμη για διαλογο, και η αποδειξη ειναι οτι εχει κανει απειρες φορες εποικοδομητικους διαλογους εδω μεσα.
> *αυτος που δεν ειναι ετοιμος για διαλογο και το αποδεικνυει μη μπορωντας να συνομιλησει με κανεναν εδω μεσα παρα μονο να δημοσιευει παραληρηματικους, αναχρονιστικους, αντιεπιστημονικους μονολογους, που δεν εχουν ιχνος επιστημονικης αληθειας, αλλα κομματια επιστημονικου λογου ατακτως ερριμενα, ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΣΥ.*
> 
> σταματα λοιπον να επικαλεισαι επιστημονικη ιδιοτητα για να διαφημιζεις μεσαιωνικες μεθοδους σωφρονισμου, *ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΨΕΜΑ ΟΤΙ ΡΩΤΗΘΗΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ.*
> *το δηλωσες μονος σου απο την αρχη,* εκ του πονηρου, για να ισχυροποιησεις τις απαραδεκτες αντιεπιστημονικες αποψεις που ανακυκλωνεις συνεχως σε καθε ποστ ειτε σαν απαντησεις ειτε σαν επιστημονικες ανακοινωσεις του σωτηρίου ετους 1820

----------


## zinovia

Αρχιζω να καταλαβαινω οτι ο πανος χρειαζεται βοηθεια ψυχοθεραπευτη.Αν σκεφτεις αυτα που εγραψε τις μερες αυτες, τη συμπεριφορα του, τους χαρακτηρισμους του, νομιζω φτανεις σε αυτο το συμπερασμα.Μας παραπλανησε δηλωνοντας ψυχολογος, αλλα ακομα και αν ειναι ετσι, δεν ειναι και οι ψυχολογοι ανθρωποι για να αρρωστησουν ψυχικα?

----------


## Remedy

ζινοβια
κι εγω νομιζω οτι καπως ετσι εχουν τα πραγματα...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Εχω την εντυπωση οτι εισαι παραπανω απο ευαισθητος.Εχεις την ταση, οποιαδηποτε αλλη γνωμη απο τη δικια σου να τη θεωρεις προιον επιθετικοτητας και νομιζω οτι περισσοτερο τη μεταφραζεις σαν απορριψη.
> 
> 
> ...


λογω της συμπεριφορας σου δικαιουσαι και εσυ απαντηση
ομως εφιστω την προσοχη ολων σας οτι μεσα σε 1 λεπτο 
καλουμαι να απαντησω σε δυο καλους συνομιλητες και δεν θα πρεπει να με κατηγορησετε γιατι το κανω γιατι μου αρεσει να απαντω *οπως ξερω* 
Ειναι σωστο οτι \"ιατρικοποιω \" καποιες απαντησεις....
Γιατι η τεχνη της θεραπειας ηταν ειναι και θα ειναι η απαντηση σε καθε μορφης προσπαθεια του ανθρωπου να μαθει τα μυστικα της φυσης και να βρει τον τροπο να ανταπεξελθει στις αντιξοοτητες...
Αυτο που δεν ειναι σωστο , ειναι οτι θελω να ξεμπερδευω με την αντιθετη αποψη γιατι εμπλουτιζει τις δικες μου γνωσεις...
Πχ έμαθα σήμερα απο τον κιπ [που όπως δήλωσε ειναι απο τους παλιότερους εδώ ], ότι αυτη η μορφή επικοινωνιας ειναι πειραματική!
Να λοιπόν πόσο δίκιο είχα, να γράψω τόσα ποστ με στόχο 
να εντοπιστούν τυχόν δυσλειτουργίες και να προταθουν 
οι αντίστοιχες λύσεις...
Γιατι μονο μαζι μπορουμε να βρουμε την οποια λυση...
Παλιοι και νεοι, ψυχοτετοιοι [λογοι , γιατροι κλπ] αλλα και οσοι εχουν αναγκη να επικοινωνησουν με τους αλλους...
καθε πείραμα ειναι μια διαδικασία μάθησης...
και εμενα μου αρεσει πολυ να μαθαινω...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> ...........................γιατι παιρνω καθε μερα μια χουφτα φαρμακα μεταξυ των οποιων και ψυχοφαρμακα , οχι γιατι εχω καποιο ψυχικο νοσημα, αλλα για να ρυθμισω τα νευρα μου ....................



παιδιά το έχει πει και μόνος του ο άνθρωπος.....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Αρχιζω να καταλαβαινω οτι ο πανος χρειαζεται βοηθεια ψυχοθεραπευτη.Αν σκεφτεις αυτα που εγραψε τις μερες αυτες, τη συμπεριφορα του, τους χαρακτηρισμους του, νομιζω φτανεις σε αυτο το συμπερασμα.Μας παραπλανησε δηλωνοντας ψυχολογος, αλλα ακομα και αν ειναι ετσι, δεν ειναι και οι ψυχολογοι ανθρωποι για να αρρωστησουν ψυχικα?


πολυ σωστα ζηνοβια!
μαλιστα ολοι οι ψυχλογοι , ψυχιατροι ψυχοτετοιοι , μπορουσαν να διαλεξουν καποια αλλη ειδικοτητα....
Πχ στην Φιλοσοφικη σχολη του πανεπιστημιου της Αθηνας [διορθωστε με αν αλλαξε κατι ] , το τμήμα της ψυχολογίας εγινε μεσα σε ενα αλλο , της φιλοσοφιας....
Ενας φοιτητης δηλαδη μπορουσε να διαλεξει τι θα σπουδασει στο τελος των σπουδων του και οχι κατ\'αναγκη στην αρχη.
Ολοι λοιπον , γιατροι , ψυχολογοι νοσοκομοι , διαλεξαν να σπουδασουν και να δουλεψουν κοντα σε \"ψυχικα αρρωστους\"
[οπως τους θελει το συστημα ενω εγω διαφωνω ριζικα ], γιατι ηθελαν να μαθουν καταρχην τον εαυτο τους οπως αλλωστε εκανε και ο Σωκρατης που ελεγε το \"γνωθι σαυτον\"...
Μην τους βλεπετε λοιπον με καχυποψια...
Στην παραγματικοτητα ψαχνονται πρωτα οι ιδιοι και μετα ψαχνουν να καταλαβουν και τους αλλους...

----------


## DissolvedGirl

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> *Η αληθεια ειναι οτι θελω να επικοινωνησω με τους δικους μου ορους , αλλα δεν με αφηνετε....*


Αυτό κανεις τις τελευταίες μέρες. Δεν είμαστε όμως υποχρεωμένοι ούτε να τους αποδεχτούμε, ούτε να τους σεβαστούμε, ούτε καν να τους υποστούμε αν δεν μας αρέσουν, γιατί δεν είμαστε επαγγελματίες ψυχίατροι εδώ μέσα για να δεχόμαστε το μακρύ και το κοντό του καθενός. Είμαστε μια μικρογραφία τις κοινωνίας με τους δικούς της κανόνες αλληλοβοήθειας, που για κάποιο λόγο θέλεις να αλλάξεις επειδή δεν αρέσουν σε εσένα συγκεκριμένα.

Από τα άπειρα ενεργά μέλη του forum αυτού, η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία είτε σε αγνοεί είτε σε αντιπαθεί. Ο τρόπος σου, το ύφος σου, οι εκφράσεις σου, οι αοριστίες σου, κάτι τέλος πάντων αποκλειστικά ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ σε έφερε σε αυτή την κατάσταση, γιατί δε γίνεται ένα ολόκληρο forum να αποφάσισε πως δεν αξίζει να ασχολείται μαζί σου η να σου δίνει σημασία για να σπάσει πλακα. Μήπως, στο παράδειγμα με τον ιερέα που μας ανέφερες, υποσυνείδητα να εννοούσες πως θα πρέπει εμείς στο forum να σου στερήσουμε την επικοινωνία μαζί μας, ώστε να μάθεις να την αποζητάς μονος σου κάνοντας τον αυτοέλεγχο και την αυτοκριτική σου ώστε, αντί να προσπαθείς να επικοινωνήσεις με τους δικούς σου ορους, να μάθεις να αποδέχεσαι αυτούς της κοινωνίας του forum με τους οποιους άπειρα μέλη έχουν ήδη συμφωνήσει και αποδεχτεί, με άριστα αποτελέσματα; Γιατί ακριβώς επειδή είναι ένα δημόσιο forum, κανεις δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να σε υποστεί, όμως σε αντίθεση με εσένα που δε θα λείψεις σε πολλούς αν αποχωρήσεις, ένας άνθρωπος που πραγματικά πάσχει και θα έρθει για βοήθεια, αν εισπράξει συμπεριφορά σαν τη δικη σου, οι επιπτώσεις μπορεί να είναι τραγικές. Όπως σε ένα group ατόμων στον κόσμο μακρυά από το internet, αν εισβάλει ένα νέο μέλος που προσπαθεί να αλλάξει τις ισορροπίες της παρέας για να ταιριάζουν στην προσωπικότητα του, θα γίνει αποδεκτης αδιαφορίας, κοροϊδίας η ακόμα και εκδίωξης, έτσι και εδώ έχεις ένα σωρό ανθρώπους -που φαντάσου, ΔΕΝ είναι απαραίτητα δεμένοι μεταξύ τους- που σου λένε, και θα το θέσω χωρίς σάλτσες και ευγένειες, ότι είσαι ενοχλητικός, στα όρια του ανεπιθύμητου.

Και επειδή σε ένα παλαιότερο σου post διάβασα πως τα γραφεις όλα αυτά για να αποφευχθούν περιπτώσεις σαν της Aφρουλας στο μέλλον, εδώ μπροστά σε όλους και δε με νοιάζει και αν φάω ban από τον admin, για εμενα είσαι ο,τι χειρότερο έχει να εκφράσει η ελληνική κοινωνία, και αλίμονο αν αποδειχθεί πως είσαι πράγματι ψυχολόγος.
Ντροπή σου να χρησιμοποιείς ένα τόσο σοβαρό πρόβλημα ως μοχλό για να περάσεις τις δικες σου ιδέες και προοπτικές, όταν δεν ασχολήθηκες ούτε με ένα post όσο η Αφρούλα εξέφραζε τα προβλήματα της, δεν της είπες ούτε έναν καλο λόγο, ούτε μια συμβουλή πριν φτάσει στο σημείο που έφτασε, ούτε την καθησύχασες ούτε την υποστήριξες. Και μην ισχυριστείς πως δεν είχες δει τα θέματα της, ήταν πάνω πάνω στη λίστα των μηνυμάτων σχεδόν κάθε ώρα, ούτε ότι της έστειλες u2u γιατί ξέρουμε όλοι, και περισσότερο η ίδια, πως δεν είναι αλήθεια.
Έγραψες μονο στο θέμα που άρχισε ο \"αδερφός\" της αφού μπήκε η κοπέλα στο νοσοκομείο, και ακόμα και εκεί, εκτος από ένα post όπου προσπάθησες να εξηγήσεις μηχανισμούς άμυνας του αδερφού της, άρχισες να μιλάς για κράτος Πρόνοιας και τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας... Με λίγα λόγια άρχισες πάλι τις αερολογίες και τις πλατειάσεις, όπως σε ένα άλλο θέμα που μιλούσες για τις χασισοφυτείες της Κρήτης.
Αν είσαι ψυχολόγος όπως λες, ΕΠΕΛΕΞΕΣ να αγνοήσεις ένα κορίτσι που ζητούσε βοήθεια, και μετά έχεις το ΘΡΑΣΟΣ να χρησιμοποιείς την κατάσταση της για να ευαισθητοποίησης άτομα να ασχοληθούν με το δικό σου θέμα. Και αυτό σε κάνει ο,τι πιο γλοιώδες έχω συναντήσει ποτε σε άνθρωπο.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> ...........................γιατι παιρνω καθε μερα μια χουφτα φαρμακα μεταξυ των οποιων και ψυχοφαρμακα , οχι γιατι εχω καποιο ψυχικο νοσημα, αλλα για να ρυθμισω τα νευρα μου ....................
> 
> ...


γιατι να το κρυψω θεοφανια ? ειναι κακο να παιρνει καποιος τα φαρμακα που ρυθμιζουν την διαθεση του?
Τι σημασια εχει αν εγω τα παιρνω για να μου ρυθμιζουν την αρτηριακη πιεση και εσυ η καποιος αλλος , ισως για να του μειωνουν τις κρισεις πανικου η αλλης μορφης αγχους?
ολα τα φαρμακα εχουν μια συγκεκριμενη δραση και γαιυτο μας τα δινουν οι θεραπευτες μας ...
Μονο που καμμια φορα ξεχναμε να τους ρωτησουμε αν ειναι αρκετα για να μας βοηθησουν να μπορουμε να επικοινωνησουμε με τους αλλους....
Το πιο πιθανο , ειναι να μας πουν οτι για να μπορεσουμε να επικοινωνησουμε με καποιον αλλο, πρεπει να ειμαστε εγκρατεις και να εχουμε αυτοελεγχο.
Τι σημαινει αυτοελεγχος?
*Να μπορούμε να σκεφτόμαστε και να σχεδιάζουμε τι θα πουμε , τι θα γραψουμε και τι θα κανουμε ...*

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



γιατί αν το έλεγες από την αρχή θα ξέραμε πως να σου φερθούμε και πως να αντιμετώπίσουμε αυτή την κατάσταση...
Εγώ λοιπόν που δεν παίρνω κανένα φάρμακο, που υποτίθεται πως ανήκω στους ψυχικά \"υγιείς\" ανθρώπους έχω να σου πω, αν υπήρχε έστω και μια περίπτωση να ήσουν ψυχολόγος, έπρεπε να σκίσεις το χαρτί που αν έχεις θα είναι από κανένα σεμινάριο ψυχολογίας στο οποίο προφανώς κοιμόσουν, γιατί άτομα εδώ μέσα που αντιμετωπίζουν ΕΦΙΑΛΤΗ με τα ψυχολογικά τους προβλήματα σε έστησαν στον τοίχο και σε ξεγύμνωσαν σε χρόνο ρεκόρ.
Αν έχεις το παραμικρό φιλότιμο πάνω σου-που πολύ αμφιβάλω-ζήτα συγνώμη για τις προσβολές σου στην κοινότητα, χαμήλωσε τους τόνους, εξέφρασε το πραγματικό σου πρόβλημα και τότε θα δεις τι σημαίνει φόρουμ υποστήριξης που απ\' ότι φαίνεται σαν λέξη και μόνο, (υποστήριξη), δεν έχεις πάρει και δεν έχεις προσφέρει ποτέ....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> *Η αληθεια ειναι οτι θελω να επικοινωνησω με τους δικους μου ορους , αλλα δεν με αφηνετε....* 
> 
> 
> ...


εδω κανεις λαθος κοπελα μου και δεν διαβασα το μηνυμα σου παρακατω απο αυτο γιατι πρεπει να συμφωνησουμε για να μην σταματησει ο διαλογος...
\"*Αυτό κανεις τις τελευταίες μέρες. Δεν είμαστε όμως υποχρεωμένοι ούτε να τους αποδεχτούμε, ούτε να τους σεβαστούμε, ούτε καν να τους υποστούμε αν δεν μας αρέσουν\"*
*Η συμμετοχη καποιου σε αυτο το φορουμ ειναι προαιρετικη και οχι υποχρεωτικη σε ολα τα ποστ!*
Αν δηλαδή κάποιος γράφει πράγματα που δεν συμφωνείς, δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενη να το κανεις γιατι τοτε δεν εχεις αυτοελεγχο και αθελα σου ισως δεν μπορεις να επικοινωνησεις με το συγκεκριμενο ατομο.Με καποια αλλα ισως.Εχεις παντα το δικαιωμα της επιλογης...
Δεν μπορεις ομως να αναγακσεις κανενα να συνομιλησει μαζι σου αν δεν τηρεις τους δικους του ορους συνομιλιας .
Αυτο σημαινει επικοινωνια.
Συνειδητή αναγκη για διάλογο για περισσότερους απο ένα συνομιλητές που καθοριζουν μονοι τους τους κανονες επικοινωνιας τους.
Οι δικοι μου ειναι σαφης και θα τους ξαναγραψω παλι για να τους διαβασεις
1. απαντα στο ποστ οποιος δεχεται τους κανονες επικοινωνας μου
2. οι κανόνες επικοινωνίας μου ειναι να διαβάζετε προσεχτικά και ήρεμα, τις απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματά σας και να ξαναρωτάτε ήρεμα και χωρίς ύβρεις , προσβολές , μειωτικές για την προσωπικότητα μου εκτιμήσεις, γιατί τότε δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί ο διάλογος, λόγω του ότι είμαι άνθρωπος σαν και εσάς και εκνευρίζομαι που σημαινει ότι με παρασερνετε να μην τηρήσω ούτε εγώ τους κανόνες μου 
3.για να υπάρχει διάλογος, πρέπει να ειναι σεβαστοί οι κανόνες επικοινωνιας

----------


## evath

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> γιατι να το κρυψω θεοφανια ? ειναι κακο να παιρνει καποιος τα φαρμακα που ρυθμιζουν την διαθεση του?
> Τι σημασια εχει αν εγω τα παιρνω για να μου ρυθμιζουν την αρτηριακη πιεση και εσυ η καποιος αλλος , ισως για να του μειωνουν τις κρισεις πανικου η αλλης μορφης αγχους?
> ολα τα φαρμακα εχουν μια συγκεκριμενη δραση και γαιυτο μας τα δινουν οι θεραπευτες μας ...
> Μονο που καμμια φορα ξεχναμε να τους ρωτησουμε αν ειναι αρκετα για να μας βοηθησουν να μπορουμε να επικοινωνησουμε με τους αλλους....
> Το πιο πιθανο , ειναι να μας πουν οτι για να μπορεσουμε να επικοινωνησουμε με καποιον αλλο, πρεπει να ειμαστε εγκρατεις και να εχουμε αυτοελεγχο.
> Τι σημαινει αυτοελεγχος?
> *Να μπορούμε να σκεφτόμαστε και να σχεδιάζουμε τι θα πουμε , τι θα γραψουμε και τι θα κανουμε ...*


Ή ικανότητα της επικοινωνίας δεν αφορά μόνοτην ικανότητα να μεταβιβάζεις ένα μήνυμα με τους όρους που ο άλλος θέλει, είναι και να μπορείς να \"πάρεις το μήνυμα\" που σου στέλνουν οι άλλοι. Δεν φαίνεται να το καταφερνείς καλά αυτό. Για αυτό μη χαρακτηριζείς - έμμεσα - συνεχώς τους άλλους ανεπικοινωνητους και ως μη εχοντες αυτοέλεγχο. Προσπάθησε να δεις μήπως εσύ βάζεις φραγμούς στην επικοινωνία. Οι άλλοι δεν αντιδρούν απο το πουθενά όσο κι αν προσπαθείς να τους πείσεις για κάτι τέτοιο. Ακόμα κι αν θεωρεις τις απόψεις μας απόρροια της επιθετικότητας μας, σκέψου πως η \"επιθετικότητα\" δε προέρχεται απο μια αόριστη ενδοψυχική κατάσταση, είναι αντίδραση σε κάτι. Συνήθως σε μια άλλη επιθετική συμπεριφορά.

----------


## πανος12345

ευτυχώς για μένα, εμαθα για την αφρουλα απο μια καλη της φιλη εδω μεσα και μολις καταφερα να γραψω δυο αραδες προσπαθωντας να της σηκωσω λιγο το πεσμενο ηθικο με μια μικρη δοση αισοδοξιας , επεσε \"το χερι του θεου \" και εκλεισε το ποστ για λογους της κρισιμότητας της καταστασης...αυτα απλα για την αληθεια γιατι ειπαμε..στην εικονικη πραγαμτικοτητα εισαι οτι δηλωσης,,,,το ιδιο ισχυει και για το ιδιο το πειραματικο φορουμ μεχρι αποδειξης του αντιθετου...

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> δεν με ενδιαφέρει ποιος είναι.μπορεί να πάψει να έχει αυτό το υφάκι?αν είσαι ψυχολόγος πάνοςF16, ας σου περάσει από το μυαλό ότι κάποιος που πάσχει από διπολική, μπορεί να περνάει φάση μανίας.ξέρεις μέχρι που είναι ικανός να φτάσει?
> 
> 
> θα με ενδιεφερε να ακουσω την αποψη σου απο κοντα αλλα προς το παρον αρκουμαι να την δω γραμμενη σαν αποδειξη οσων ισχυριζομαι....


θα σου έλεγα τα ίδια και από κοντά.μία συμβουλή επσκέψου σύντομα ψυχίατρο.έχεις φάει κόλλημα με τη λέξη επικοινωνία.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> ευτυχώς για μένα, εμαθα για την αφρουλα απο μια καλη της φιλη εδω μεσα και μολις καταφερα να γραψω δυο αραδες προσπαθωντας να της σηκωσω λιγο το πεσμενο ηθικο με μια μικρη δοση αισοδοξιας , επεσε \"το χερι του θεου \" και εκλεισε το ποστ για λογους της κρισιμότητας της καταστασης...αυτα απλα για την αληθεια γιατι ειπαμε..στην εικονικη πραγαμτικοτητα εισαι οτι δηλωσης,,,,το ιδιο ισχυει και για το ιδιο το πειραματικο φορουμ μεχρι αποδειξης του αντιθετου...


πάλι ψέμματα...
επειδή εγώ ξέρω πάρα πολύ καλά τι συνέβη στην αφρούλα και αν μίλησες με καμιά φίλη της και αν έχει φίλες εδώ μέσα, κόφτο εδώ αυτό το θέμα και μην ανακατεύεις την κοπέλα που περνάει τόσο δύσκολα. 
ΚΑι θα παρακαλέσω και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη, (αν και δεν νομίζω πως χρειάζεται), να μην αναπτύξουμε καμιά συζήτηση για την αφρούλα όσο και να μας προκαλέσει ο \"επιστήμονας\".

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Σαν πολυ μαζεμενα δεν επεσαν ολα μαζι στο φορουμ και με συγχρονισμενες κατηγοριες για αυτο; Αφρουλα, ο αδερφος της, ο κυρ Πανος.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by evath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> γιατι να το κρυψω θεοφανια ? ειναι κακο να παιρνει καποιος τα φαρμακα που ρυθμιζουν την διαθεση του?
> Τι σημασια εχει αν εγω τα παιρνω για να μου ρυθμιζουν την αρτηριακη πιεση και εσυ η καποιος αλλος , ισως για να του μειωνουν τις κρισεις πανικου η αλλης μορφης αγχους?
> ...


εδώ ευα, θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου αποδείξω ότι κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*η επιθετικότητα ανιχνεύεται στο παιδί σε βρεφική ηλικία* 
ψάξε αν θες άλλη πιο καλή αίτια για να κρύψεις την αδυναμία σου να την ερμηνεύσεις...
ξαναδιάβασε το μήνυμά σου και βγάλε το δεν .....
η επιθετικότητα ειναι μηχανισμός άμυνας ασυνείδητος 
που δύσκολα ελέγχεται απο την συνείδηση για πολλούς ανθρώπους... 
Λες τυχαία να βλέπω εκεί την λύση πολλών προβλημάτων όλων μας?Ο μονος που μπορεί πραγματικά να την περιορίσει ειναι ο εαυτός μας.Γιατί είμαστε κοινωνικά όντα απο την φύση μας και οχι ατομικά.Γιαυτο εξαλλου η σεξουαλικοτητα ειναι πολυ σημαντικη αναγκη για την εξελιξη μας και γιαυτο ο Φρόιντ συνεδεσε την ικανοτητα για μακροχρονη σεξουαλικη σχεση με την ωριμοτητα....

----------


## arktos

είσαι ψώνιο!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> είσαι ψώνιο!


εισαι επιθετικος και γιαυτο μολις εχασες καθε δικαιωμα επικοινωνιας μαζι μου....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Τυχερακια. Βυσμα εχεις αρκτε;

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> ευτυχώς για μένα, εμαθα για την αφρουλα απο μια καλη της φιλη εδω μεσα και μολις καταφερα να γραψω δυο αραδες προσπαθωντας να της σηκωσω λιγο το πεσμενο ηθικο με μια μικρη δοση αισοδοξιας , επεσε \"το χερι του θεου \" και εκλεισε το ποστ για λογους της κρισιμότητας της καταστασης...αυτα απλα για την αληθεια γιατι ειπαμε..στην εικονικη πραγαμτικοτητα εισαι οτι δηλωσης,,,,το ιδιο ισχυει και για το ιδιο το πειραματικο φορουμ μεχρι αποδειξης του αντιθετου...



δεν σου εμαθαν ποτε στις σπουδες σου για το ιατρικο απορρητο κυριε. Ακομα και να επικοινωνησες με καποιον περι του θεματος το ξερεις οτι οφειλεις να κρατησεις τη στοματαρα σου κλειστη????????

αλλα που να το ξερεις?? αυτο το ξερει ακομα και ενα μικρο παιδι. οταν του πεις ενα μυστικο δεν μιλαει.

οι ιατρικες υποθεσεις κυριε ειναι εμπιστευτικες. και το βουλωνομε μπροστα σε αυτες. ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ????????

Αλλα εσυ εχεις μαθει απ\'οτι φαινεται να ανοιγεις το στομα σου και να λες οποιαδηποτε ασυναρτησια σου κατεβει στον εγκεφαλο χωρις να σκεφτεσαι τιποτα και κανεναν. Αυτο ειναι η αποδειξη οτι εσυ δεν εχεις ουτε αυτοελεγχο οπως λες ουτε λογικη, ουτε ευαισθησια.

Ασε μας λοιπον στην ησυχια μας ( που την ταραξες ερχομενος εδω ), στα προβληματα μας, και στις ομορφες και επικοδομητικες συζητησεις που εχουμε μαθει να κανουμε.

ΘΕΡΜΗ ΠΑΡΑΚΛΗΣΗ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Τυχερακια. Βυσμα εχεις αρκτε;


αχαααααααααααααααα! 

Έγραψε!!!

----------


## pelariry

πανος12345 - φόρουμ 291-0

----------


## πανος12345

η επικοινωνια μοιζει πολυ με την σεξουαλικη επαφη...
δεν αρκει να θες πολυ καποιον για να μοιραστει μαζι σου το σεξ....
πρεπει να βρεις τον τροπο να το πεισεις να το κανει με δικη του πρωτοβουλια ειδαλως γινεσαι βιαστης!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
το ιδιο ακριβως συμβαινει σε καθε μορφης επικοινωνια...
πρεπει να βρεις την απαραιτητη ψυχραιμια , για να ελεγχεις μονος σου,
αυτο που λες η γραφεις για να παιρνεις απαντηση....

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by xika_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> ευτυχώς για μένα, εμαθα για την αφρουλα απο μια καλη της φιλη εδω μεσα και μολις καταφερα να γραψω δυο αραδες προσπαθωντας να της σηκωσω λιγο το πεσμενο ηθικο με μια μικρη δοση αισοδοξιας , επεσε \"το χερι του θεου \" και εκλεισε το ποστ για λογους της κρισιμότητας της καταστασης...αυτα απλα για την αληθεια γιατι ειπαμε..στην εικονικη πραγαμτικοτητα εισαι οτι δηλωσης,,,,το ιδιο ισχυει και για το ιδιο το πειραματικο φορουμ μεχρι αποδειξης του αντιθετου...
> 
> 
> ...




ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΣ Ε?? ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ??!!!

----------


## πανος12345

γιατί όλα τα σοβαρά σαιτ γνωριμιων έχουν μαύρη λίστα και λίστα φίλων?
για να μπορεί να διασφαλίζεται αυτο το δικαίωμα επιλογής που κάνει τον διάλογο επικοδομητικο και την γνωριμία, μόνο ευχάριστη εμπειρία, γιαυτον που θα μάθει να διαλέγει
αυτές η αυτούς, με τους οποίους μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by xika_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## xika

αααααααα καλα....τρεις λαλουν και δυο χορευουν και οι υπολοιποι χειροκροτουν.

εσυ πανο μαλλον αντιπροσωπευεις τους τρεις που λαλουν και τους δυο που χορευουν.

πολυταλαντος!!

----------


## πανος12345

θα απαντω απο δω και στο εξης μονο σε οσους συνομιλητες μπορουν να ελεγχουν την επιθετικοτητα τους...

----------


## xika

χαχαχαχαχα να \'σαι καλα. καναμε ενα ευχαριστο διαλλειμα απο την δουλεια

----------


## zinovia

Πανο, ακουγεσαι πολυ προβληματισμενος..Σε απασχολει πολυ το θεμα της επικοινωνιας της επιθετικοτητας και των σχεσεων και αντιδρας σχεδον πιεστικα στα ερεθισματα που σου δινονται..Μηπως ολες αυτες τις ανησυχιες σου να τις συζητουσες με εναν ειδικο ψυχοθεραπευτη?Νομιζω οτι εισαι πολυ αγχωμενος και αντιδρας αποτομα και επιθετικα..

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> χαχαχαχαχα να \'σαι καλα. καναμε ενα ευχαριστο διαλλειμα απο την δουλεια


γιαυτο μας γεμισες ανεκδοτα?
ιατρικο απορητο σε εικονικο κοσμο?
χα χα χα χα χα χα

----------


## zinovia

Αν εισαι επιστημονας, ειναι τουλαχιστον ανηθικο να εκθετεις αυτους που απευθυνονται σε σενα για βοηθεια..

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> θα απαντω απο δω και στο εξης μονο σε οσους συνομιλητες μπορουν να ελεγχουν την επιθετικοτητα τους...


επειδή δεν θέλω να είμαι επιθετική και επειδή δεν έχω καταλάβει μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις με 2 λέξεις και όταν λέω 2 λέξεις εννοώ 2 λέξεις και όχι ολόκληρη έκθεση τί σε ενοχλεί τόσο πολύ στο φόρουμ και σε αυτούς που συμμετέχουν σε αυτό και είσαι εσύ τόσο επιθετικός λέγοντάς μας με διάφορα κοσμητικά επίθετα....
βλέπεις προσπαθώ να μην είμαι επιθετική...
πρόσεξε όμως μην με κάνεις γιατί έχει και η υπομονή τα όριά της....

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by xika_
> χαχαχαχαχα να \'σαι καλα. καναμε ενα ευχαριστο διαλλειμα απο την δουλεια
> 
> 
> ...



ξανασκεψου αυτο που ειπες πανο.
δεν μπορει να μην το αντιλαμβανεσαι.
δεν θελω να πιστεψω κατι τετοιο.
συντονισου με την πραγματικοτητα.

----------


## zinovia

Εχω ακομα την απορια που δεν απαντηθηκε...Σε ποια σχολη σπουδασες?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Εχω ακομα την απορια που δεν απαντηθηκε...Σε ποια σχολη σπουδασες?


ζιν...δεν με προσέχεις όταν γράφω...
σεμινάριο ψυχολογίας παρακολούθησε ο άνθρωπος, απλά τον είχε πάρει ο ύπνος στο μάθημα...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Πανο, ακουγεσαι πολυ προβληματισμενος..Σε απασχολει πολυ το θεμα της επικοινωνιας της επιθετικοτητας και των σχεσεων και αντιδρας σχεδον πιεστικα στα ερεθισματα που σου δινονται..Μηπως ολες αυτες τις ανησυχιες σου να τις συζητουσες με εναν ειδικο ψυχοθεραπευτη?Νομιζω οτι εισαι πολυ αγχωμενος και αντιδρας αποτομα και επιθετικα..


σεβομαι την αποψη σου ζηνοβια..
πραγματι θα ηθελα να ειχα την τυχη του Γουντυ Αλλεν , να ειμαι καθε μερα σχεδον στο ιατρειο ενος ψυχαναλυτη!
Ομως δεν ειμαι ουτε διανοουμενος , ουτε καν Εβραιος εκατουμριουχος στο Μπρουκλιν...
Θα σου πω και κατι τωρα ασχετο
Ξερεις τι χρειαζεται γι να γινει καποιος ψυχαναλυτής?
να κανει υποχρεωτικα 6 ολοκληρα χρονια ψυχαναλυση!!!!!!!
βαλε τωρα απο 50 $ η επισκεψη 6 μερες την εβδομαδα = 300 $
τον μηνα 1500 περιπου $
Αν τα χεις , μου τα δανειζεις και αν θες να πας να τον ρωτας αν κανω σκασιαρχειο...
χα χα χα χα χα χα 
σε τελευταια αναλυση , θα σου πω και ενα ανεκδοτο για να σπασουμε και λιγο το βαρυ κλιμα απο την αναγκη κανονων επικοινωνιας ...
Μια φορα παει ενας υδραυλικος για να αλλαξει το λαστιχακι απο την βρυση της τουαλετας ενος ψυχιατρου
Δεκα λεπτα αργοτερα του λεει
Αφεντικο τελειωσα ! Ριξε μου τωρα 50 $
Τι ειπες? ρωταει ο ψυχιατρος απορημενος 
Εγω του λεει εφαγα 20 χρονια στα θρανια για να χρεωνω τοσα την επισκεψη και κραταω τον ασθενη 1/2 ωρα και εσυ για 10 λεπτα ζητας την ιδια αμοιβη?
Μα γιατι νομιζεις οτι εγινα υδραυλικος ?
του απανταει ο αλλος
Και γω ψυχιατρος ειμαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Εχω ακομα την απορια που δεν απαντηθηκε...Σε ποια σχολη σπουδασες?


αν σου απαντησω θα αλλαξει κατι στην επικοινωνια σου μαζι μου?

----------


## zinovia

Ας μην ειμαστε καχυποπτοι..Εγω θα ηθελα να μου λυσει την απορια.Αλλωστε με αυτον το τροπο θα ενισχυσει η οχι το κυρος του..
Παντως πανο, για να μη μου απαντας δυο μερες τωρα, αυτο κατι δειχνει, δε νομιζεις?

----------


## zinovia

Νομιζω θα σε εμπιστευθω περισσοτερο..

----------


## zinovia

Κοιτα, εμενα η ψυχοθεραπεια μου κοστιζει πολυ περισσοτερο και κανω ηδη 3 χρονια..ΣΤΕΡΟΥΜΑΙ πολλα για να ειμαι σε θεση να πληρωνω το γιατρο μου, και το κανω αυτο για το καλο της υγειας μου...

----------


## zinovia

Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που χρειαζεται η ψυχαναλυση στους ψυχαναλυτες, και επιπλεον πολλη περισσοτερη επιμορφωση, γιατι ασχολουνται με εναν ευαισθητο κλάδο ΤΙΣ ΖΩΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΩΝ.

Εγω προσωπικα δεν θα εμπιστευομουν την υγεια μου σε καποιον με ελλειπη καταρτιση...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Ας μην ειμαστε καχυποπτοι..Εγω θα ηθελα να μου λυσει την απορια.Αλλωστε με αυτον το τροπο θα ενισχυσει η οχι το κυρος του..
> Παντως πανο, για να μη μου απαντας δυο μερες τωρα, αυτο κατι δειχνει, δε νομιζεις?


\"Εγω θα ηθελα να μου λυσει ...\"
εδω δεν απευθυνεσαι σε μενα ετσι ζηνοβια?
\"Αλλωστε με αυτον το τροπο θα ενισχυσει η οχι το κυρος του..\"
ουτε εδω απαντας σε μενα ..
διαβσες ποτε καπου να εχω ζητησει να με αξιολογησετε ?
απλα λεω οτι εχω δικαιωμα να βαζω ορους στην επικοινωνια μαζι μου.....
δεν ειναι δικαιωμα μου να διαλεγω σε ποιους θα απαντω αναλογα με την συμπεριφορα τους?
*Καταλαβαίνεις τι σου στερεί η επιθετικότητα σου?*
Κλικαρες ποτε μεχρι τωρα στο προφιλ μου?
καντο και πηγαινε να μαθεις οτι θες για μενα ....
Αν αφηνες την περιεργεια σου να σχεδιασει τις κινησεις σου 
αυτο που θες εκβιαστικα να παρεις με την απειλη του φορουμ σαν \"αορατο χερι του θεου \" το εχω δωσει χωρις να μου το ζητησει κανενας γιατι το ξαναγραφω ειμαι οπαδος της αληθειας .

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Κοιτα, εμενα η ψυχοθεραπεια μου κοστιζει πολυ περισσοτερο και κανω ηδη 3 χρονια..ΣΤΕΡΟΥΜΑΙ πολλα για να ειμαι σε θεση να πληρωνω το γιατρο μου, και το κανω αυτο για το καλο της υγειας μου...


και πολυ καλα κανεις με τον ορο βεβαια να τα κερδιζεις απο την δουλεια σου , γιατι αν δεν συμβαινει ετσι θα μου επιτρεψεις να σου πω οτι ολοι οι γιατροι ειναι καλοι....ακομα και αυτοι που εχουν τελειωσει μικρα πανεπιστημια και δουλευουν για τα δημοσια ψυχιατρεια....

----------


## zinovia

Συγγνωμη πανο αν σε εθιξα.Προσπαθω να επικοινωνισω μαζι σου.Αν θεωρεις τη σταση μου επιθετικη,με εκπλησει, ομως δεν εχω παρα να το δεχτω.
Δεν θα επιμεινω αλλο, αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι αναγκαιο να συζητησεις τους προβληματισμους σου με καποιον ειδικο.Δεν συνεχιζω αλλο την επικοινωνια μας φοβουμενη οτι με τα γραφομενα μου ενισχυω τις αρνητικες σκεψεις σου.
Ειμαι παντα στη διαθεση σου , αν το επιδιωξεις..

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που χρειαζεται η ψυχαναλυση στους ψυχαναλυτες, και επιπλεον πολλη περισσοτερη επιμορφωση, γιατι ασχολουνται με εναν ευαισθητο κλάδο ΤΙΣ ΖΩΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΩΝ.
> 
> Εγω προσωπικα δεν θα εμπιστευομουν την υγεια μου σε καποιον με ελλειπη καταρτιση...


θα συμφωνησω με το πρωτο και θα διαφωνισω με το δευτερο.
η κταρτιση ενος ανθρωπου δεν τελειωνει με κανενα πτυχιο...
εκει ακριβως αρχιζει να παιρνει την τελικη της μορφη που διαρκει ως το θανατο....
αν ρωτουσες τον Φροιντ τον ιδιο θα σου ελεγε οτι ανακαλυψε την Ψυχαναλυση , οχι φυσικα στο πανεπιστημιο αλλα στην βιβλιοθηκη του σπιτιου του!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!στο πανεπιστημιο απλα βρηκε τον τροπο να επιβεβαιωσει επιστημονικα την θεωρια του....

----------


## evath

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by evath_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Γιατί παραθέτεις την άποψη του Φροιντ? Αυτή σε βολεύει? Υπάρχουν κι άλλες ερμηνευτικές προσεγγίσεις της επιθετικότητας. Π.χ. υποθεση της ματαίωσης - επιθετικότητας του Dollard et al. Ψαξτο στο ιντερνετ.. Γιατί απομονώνεις ψυχολογικές θεωρίες για να περάσεις την αποψη σου? Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες προσεγγίσεις στη ψυχολόγια και κόλλησες σε αυτή που σε βολεύει. Απο εκει φαίνεται η ιδεολογική χρήση της επιστημης που κάνεις. Τη χρησιμοποιείς κατα πως θέλεις, τη στρεβλώνεις και ταυτόχρονα αυτοαναιρείσαι με τη συμπεριφορά σου. 
Το πρόβλημα εδώ δεν είναι οτι εκφέρεις την αποψη σου, ειναι ότι την επενδυείς με επιστημονικότητα και προβάλοντας την επαγγελματική σου ιδιοτητα. Απο τη στιγμή που δεν ειμαι στο γραφείο σου να κοιτάζω στο τοίχο τα πτυχία σου και κανείς αλλος απο εδώ δεν είναι γιατί αραγε να εκλάβουμε την αποψη σου ως επιστημονική και γιατί μας επιβάλλεσαι ως ψυχολόγος?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Συγγνωμη πανο αν σε εθιξα.Προσπαθω να επικοινωνισω μαζι σου.Αν θεωρεις τη σταση μου επιθετικη,με εκπλησει, ομως δεν εχω παρα να το δεχτω.
> Δεν θα επιμεινω αλλο, αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι αναγκαιο να συζητησεις τους προβληματισμους σου με καποιον ειδικο.Δεν συνεχιζω αλλο την επικοινωνια μας φοβουμενη οτι με τα γραφομενα μου ενισχυω τις αρνητικες σκεψεις σου.
> Ειμαι παντα στη διαθεση σου , αν το επιδιωξεις..


αν θεωρουσα την σταση σου επιθετικη απο αγαπη σε αυτο που κανω εδω μεσα δεν θα σου απαντουσα καθολου...
αντιθετα νομιζω οτι μειναμε μονοι μας εδω να κουβεντιαζουμε ηρεμα και επικοδομητικα και για τους δυο μας γιατι ακριβως επαψες να εισαι επιθετικη απεναντι μου και ισως να αναγκαζομαι και γω απο αμυνα , να κλεινομαι ολενα και περισσοτερο στην αμυνα μου που ειναι η υπερασπιση των κανονων μου.....

----------


## πανος12345

ζηνοβια ...αν ειχα αρνητικες σκεψεις , το πρωτο που θα εκανα θα ηταν να εβγαινα απο εδω μεσα γιατι η επιθετικοτητα καποιων, θα με ειχε στειλει ηδη στον αγυριστο...
ισως ομως εσυ να εχεις καποιες αρνητικες σκεψεις και γυατο αν θες να βγεις να μην σε κραταω αλλα σε ευχαριστω γιατι μιλησαμε λιγο και αυτο πιστευω οτι σου εκανε σιγουρα καλο....αν σου μεινει χρονος πηγαινε να δεις το βιογραφικο μου και ελα οποτε νομιζεις να το συζητησουμε εδω....
αν παλι φτανουν αυτα που εχω γραψει ηδη, θυμησου οτι ειμαι εδω για να επικοινωνω με οσους εχουν αναγκη την επικοινωνια και μπορουν να την προσφερουν στον εαυτο τους και οχι σε μενα...

----------


## zinovia

Τα χρηματα για την αμοιβη του γιατρου μου τα κερδιζω απο τη δουλεια μου γιαυτο και στερουμαι..
Οσο για την επιστημονικη καταρτιση ενος ψυχοθεραπευτη, θεωρω απαραιτητο να εχει ψυχαναλυθει, οχι μονο στην αρχη της ειδικοτητας του αλλα και αργοτερα, ταυτοχρονα με την ασκηση του επαγγελματος του..
Εχεις σκεφτει οτι για αυτους τους λογους οι ψυχοθεραπευτες εχουν τοσο υψηλη αμοιβη?

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> είσαι ψώνιο!
> 
> 
> εισαι επιθετικος και γιαυτο μολις εχασες καθε δικαιωμα επικοινωνιας μαζι μου....



μεγάλη απώλεια!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by evath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ευα θα σου προτεινω να κανεις ενα μικρο πειραματακι ανωδυνο για το μωρο για να καταλαβεις μονη σου ποιος απο ολους εχει δικιο...
αν ξερεις καποια που να εχει ενα μικρο μωρακι [κατω απο 18 μηνων] επιειρησε μια μερα να του δωσεις ενα χαρτι και ενα μολυβι να δεις τι θα κανει
*Θα το αρπαξει και θα αρχισει να μουντζουρωνει το χαρτι μεχρι να το σχισει.....*

πηγαινε λιγους μηνες αργοτερα και στο ιδιο παιδακι πια κανε ακριβως το ιδιο...
θα δεις οτι οτι αν τους πεις πχ \"*σχεδιασε μου ενα ανθρωπακο\"* ακομα και οταν δεν θα μπορεις ακομα να αναγνωρισης στο σχεδιο του κατι συγκεκριμενο , θα στο δειξει και θα σου πει νατο!
Πολυ αργοτερα , στα 3 του χρονια στο ιδιο παντα ερωτημα θα σου βγαζει ενα σχημα με κεφαλι στην αρχη , μετα με ποδια και χερια μεχρι να πρει στα 7-8 του χρονια τις πραγματικες αναλογιες ενος ανθρωπινου σωματος
*Απο την μουντζουρα στον ανθρωπακο αυτο που βγαζει προς τα εξω το παιδι ειναι λιγοτερη επιθετικοτητα με αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα του αποτελεσματος της επικοινωνιας σας που ειναι \"ο ανθρωπακος\"* οσο περναει ο καιρος καιεξελισεται το μυαλο του η πορει θα ειναι εξελικτικα ανοδικη απο την επιθετικοτητα [μουντζουρα] στην λογικη και τον αυτοελεγο.
Μην με κανεις στα γεραματα τωρα να ξεχασω και αυτα που ξερω.....Δ*εν επαψε ποτε ο Φροιντ να ειναι δασκαλος για καθε ανθρωπο που ασχολειται με την Ψυχολογια* 
Μονο που οσο περισσοτερο τον αγαπας , τοσο περισοτερο τον διορθωνεις πηγαινε αν θες να διαβασεις την διατριβη μου για το συμπλεγμα της Ηλεκτρας πριν μου κολησεις καποια ταμπελα...
Ειναι ενα ολοκληρο απο τα μπλοκ που θα σε βγαλει το προφιλ μου

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Τα χρηματα για την αμοιβη του γιατρου μου τα κερδιζω απο τη δουλεια μου γιαυτο και στερουμαι.. 
> Οσο για την επιστημονικη καταρτιση ενος ψυχοθεραπευτη, θεωρω απαραιτητο να εχει ψυχαναλυθει, οχι μονο στην αρχη της ειδικοτητας του αλλα και αργοτερα, ταυτοχρονα με την ασκηση του επαγγελματος του..
> Εχεις σκεφτει οτι για αυτους τους λογους οι ψυχοθεραπευτες εχουν τοσο υψηλη αμοιβη?


ναι ζηνοβια μου αλλα πολλοι δεν κερδιζουν σημερα στην Ελλαδα 3000 δολαρια το μηνα για να δινουν τα μισα στον ψυχαναλυτη τους.....Καταλαβαινεις τωρα γιατι ειμαι εδω μεσα ? Ολοι μαζι λεω μπορουμε να βρουμε λυσεις σε θεματα που ο καθε ενας μας μονος του πρεπει να ειναι πολυ πλουσιος για να μπορεσει να τα προσφερει κατ\'ιδιαν στον εαυτο του....

----------


## πανος12345

καπου εδω θα σας αφησω να τα λετε και λιγο μονοι σας ....
οι κανονες ισχουν παντως και κατα την απουσια μου ....
θα παρακαλουσα την ζηνοβια να τους υπενθυμιζει αν φυσικα παραμεινει και αλλο εδω αποψε 
η μακαρι να μπορουσατε να το κανετε ολοι σας 
θα με κανατε πραγματικα ευτυχισμενο αν αυριο εμπαινα στο ποστ μου και εβλεπα οτι καταληξατε καπου.
Εστω και στο οτι δεν χρειαζεστε αλλο την παρουσια μου...
Ο σκοπος μου ειναι να μπορειτε να επικοινωνειτε μεταξυ σας οχι με εμενα
ΖΩ 3500 χλμ μακρυα σας και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω πελάτη για να με πληρωσει για τον κοπο μου..Γιαυτο αρκουμαι με την επιτυχια του στοχου που σας πριεγραψα...
καλο βραδυ σε ολους σας...

----------


## zinovia

Μαλλον παρεξηγησα..Δεν δινω 1500$ το μηνα, αλλα πανω απο 50$την επισκεψη που ειναι δυο φορες την εβδομαδα, οχι καθε μερα.Βιαστικα να απαντησω..

----------


## evath

Δεν απορρίπτω την αποψη του Φρουντ. Αλλά δεν είναι η μοναδική εξήγηση της ανθρώπινης συμπεριφοράς. Η έλλειψη γνώσεων σου στη ψυχολογία φαίνεται εδώ. Το να περιορίζεσαι σε μονομερείς αιτιακές αποδόσεις της συμπεριφοράς των ανθρώπων είναι ιδεολογική και όχι επιστημονική πρακτική. Η απόδοση της συμπεριφοράς σε αόριστους ενδοψυχικά προερχόμενους παράγοντες - το ξαναλέω - λέγεται ψυχολογιοποίηση. Για άλλη μια φορά ορίστε http://www.2search.gr/psychology/view.asp?article=4&amp;catid=6&amp;nav=0 . Προσπάθησε να κατανοήσεις αυτό που λέμε και όχι να ξεμπλεκεις με αξιολογικές κρίσεις.
Πιθανότατα οι προθέσεις σου δεν είναι κακές αλλά προσπάθησε να κατανοήσεις γιατί αντιδρούμε έτσι. Αυτό θα έκανε ένας ψυχολόγος. Ερχεσαι σε ένα δικτυακό χώρο και προσπαθείς να επιβάλλεις κανονισμους και λες τι πρέπει και τι δε πρέπει να γίνεται ΄και θίγεις θέματα που ξεπερνούν το ρόλο και την υποχρέωση του φόρουμ. Επειτα απειλεις οτι θα το κλείσεις επικαλούμενος τα κονέ σου χωρίς να παραβιάζεται κανένας νόμος. Κολλάς ταμπέλες και κάνεις αιτιακές αποδόσεις και όλα αυτά προβάλοντας την ιδιότητα του ψυχολόγου. Πως περιμένεις να αντιδράσουμε? Για σκέψου το λίγο. Ασχετα με τις προθέσεις σου σημασία έχει αυτό που προσλαμβάνουν οι άλλοι. Ειλικρινα ούτε σου επιτίθεμαι ούτε έχω κάτι μαζί σου. Σου λέω απλώς μια οπτική διαφορετική απο τη δική σου που ένας υπερμαχος της έννοιας της επικοινωνίας όπως εσυ οφείλει να τη λάβει υποψη του.

Καλό βράδυ - σε όλους..

----------


## NikosD.

Πάνο,
κάνεις πρόσκληση σε διάλογο για τη βελτίωση της κοινότητας και μετά απειλείς ότι αν δεν εισακουστείς, θα κάνεις καταγγελίες, μηνύσεις και ότι άλλο προκειμένου να την κλείσεις.

Πως να εμπιστευθώ τη πρόθεση σου να βοηθήσεις την κοινότητα, όταν μιλάς για _\"κρεματόρια ψυχικής υγείας\", για \"την αναισθησία αυτών που ελέγχουν το φόρουμ\", για \"κολαστήρια ψυχών\", για προσέλκυση χρηστών σε μια βάδη δεδομένων της βιομηχανίας διαφημίσεων του διαδικτύου, για \"απαίτηση να σε προστατέψει ο άντμιν πριν αναγκαστείς να αναζητήσεις το δίκιο σου αλλιώς\"?_ 

Για να σε διευκολύνω, δεν χρειάζεται να ζητήσεις αύριο γραπτή ενημέρωση από τον σύλλογο ψυχολόγων για το αν αυτή η ιστοσελίδα τελεί υπό την αιγίδα του.
Σου απαντώ άμεσα ότι δεν τελεί υπό καμία αιγίδα. Πρόκειται για μια ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία που είναι καθόλα νόμιμη, σύμφωνη με τις αρχές αυτού του τόπου και σύμφωνη με τον κώδικα δεοντολογίας (πχ, άρθρα 17,18 που αφορούν τις ιστοσελίδες ψυχολογίας).
Είναι επίσης εντελώς αναληθές το μήνυμα σου -που για να είμαι ειλικρινής πολύ καλά δεν το κατάλαβα- και που μιλά για κλοπή(?) - οικιοποίηση του λογότυπου του συλλόγου ψυχολόγων. 
Να χαρείς, είσαι έξυπνος ενήλικας, μην πέφτεις στην παγίδα να βγάζεις γρήγορα συμπεράσματα γιατί στις καταγγελίες που φωνάζεις ότι θα κάνεις, μηνύματα σου με απειλές, συκοφαντίες, βιαστικά συμπεράσματα και βαρύγδουπες εκφράσεις δεν σε βοηθούν.

Να σου πω και μια ιστορία που δεν έχει τύχει να την ξανα-αναφέρω εδώ στο φόρουμ. Κάποτε, εξέχοντα μέλη ενός συλλόγου (για ευνόητους λόγους δεν θα αναφέρω ποιον σύλλογο εννοώ και ευτυχώς αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχουν δύο και κατα καιρους εχουν εμφανιστει περισσοτεροι, οποτε δεν θα καταλάβετε ποιον εννοω), είχαν απειλήσει να κλείσουν το e-psychology. 
Πριν τελειώσει η επικοινωνία μας, μου έκαναν πρόταση να κλείσω το e-psychology και να αναλάβω επιστημονικός υπεύθυνος στη σελίδα του συλλόγου. Τότε μόνο καταλαβα προς τι όλο το μένος για το e-psychology!!!



Ενας πολύ σημαντικός προσωποκεντρικός ψυχοθεραπευτής είπε ότι ακούμε μόνο τις ερωτήσεις στις οποίες μπορούμε να απαντήσουμε. Πραγματικά, παρόλο που διάβασα όλες τις συζητήσεις, εξακολουθώ να μην βλέπω απαντήσεις σου σε ότι αφορά, όχι τους λόγους για τους οποίους πασχίζεις να βελτιώσεις την κοινότητα (αυτοί είναι κατανοητοί και ευπρόσδεκτοι!), αλλά τους λόγους για τους οποίους απειλείς να κλείσεις μια κοινότητα που έχει ζωή 6 χρόνων, 4500 μελών και 100.000 μηνυμάτων την ώρα που εσύ, ζώντας μόλις 5 ημέρες σε αυτήν, δεν έχεις διόλου προλάβει να πιάσεις την μυρωδιά της, δεν έχεις διόλου επιδιώξει να τη ζήσεις ώστε να την κατανοήσεις και μετά να την κρίνεις με διάθεση να την βελτιώσεις και και με γνώμονα να \"σώσεις\" ανθρώπους όπως ευαγγελίζεσαι ότι βαθιά επιθυμείς ως ανθρώπινη ύπαρξη να κάνεις.

Εχθές είχα ξεκινήσει να σου γράφω ένα μήνυμα \"επικοινωνίας\". Εξοργίστηκα όμως και το διέγραψα διαβάζοντας ένα μήνυμα σου που έλεγε \"Γι αυτή και για άλλες αυτοκτονίες που έγιναν εξαιτίας του φόρουμ\", πράγμα που είναι απόλυτα αναληθές μιας και ούτε αυτή, ούτε άλλες αυτοκτονίες έγιναν εξαιτίας του φόρουμ. Άλλο πράγμα η απειλή απόπειρας, άλλο πράγμα η απόπειρα και άλλο πράγμα η αυτοκτονία! Θα έπρεπε Πάνο να γνωρίζεις πως με το να αποκρίνεται κάποιος σε μια ιδεοληψία, να μπαίνει μέσα σε αυτή και να προσπαθεί να την απαντήσει, θρέφει την ιδεοληψία και πράγματι δεν είναι θεραπευτικός.
Όμως, ότι δεν είναι θεραπευτικό, απέχει πάρα πολύ από το να αποτελέσει αίτιο ή αφορμή για απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας. Οι απόπειρες γίνονται για άλλους λόγους που έχουν να κάνουν με μια δυσβάσταχτη πραγματικότητα που ενιοτε αφορά τους σημαντικούς άλλους της ζωής μας.

Ήταν λοιπόν βαριά η κατηγορία σου και άστοχη, αγγίζοντας επικίνδυνα τα όρια μια συκοφαντικής δυσφήμισης. Επιφυλάσσομαι να κρατήσω και να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό το μήνυμα σου και μερικά ακόμη, αν παραστεί τέτοια ανάγκη.

Τράβα Πάνο και κάνε ότι καταγγελίες θέλεις και λάβε ότι νόμιμα μέσα επιθυμείς προκειμένου να κλείσεις το φόρουμ που τόσο σε ενόχλησε. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, αυτο το έργο το έχω ξαναδεί και με έχει κουράσει. Έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον και είναι άξιο διατριβής το γεγονος ότι αυτό το έργο ΠΟΤΕ δεν το έχω δει από ανθρώπους που ζουν το φόρουμ αλλά από ανθρώπους που εμφανίζονται ξαφνικά, πρώτα απειλούν και μετά προσπαθούν να ορίσουν την απειλή τους διαβάζοντας εσπευσμένα και προσπαθώντας να εκμαιεύσουν πληροφορίες και να ανακαλύψουν τι μεπτό μπορεί να έχει συμβεί εδώ αυτά τα 6 χρόνια. 

Εχεις ωστοσο Πάνο τον λόγο μου οτι θα είμαι ολόψυχα εδώ να επικοινωνήσουμε, εάν αποφασίσεις να μείνεις χωρίς απειλές και συκοφαντικές δυσφημίσεις. Το εννοώ αυτό που γράφω και μου είναι πραγματικά εύκολο να το επιβεβαιώσω στην πράξη.

Και για να απαντήσω σε αυτό που \"επισήμως\" είναι το ερώτημα σου, θέλω να σου πω ότι η επιθετικότητα σε ένα δημόσιο βήμα έχει πολλούς τρόπους να αντιμετωπιστεί και οι ΜΗ συχνές διαχειστικές ενέργειες δεν σηματοδοτούν απουσία διαχείρισης. Κατά τη δική μου φιλοσοφία, ένα \'ευαίσθητο\' και δύσκολο φόρουμ θέλει ευαίσθητη διαχείριση και ως τέτοια εννοώ αυτή που είναι όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο transparent. 
Μια άμεση,αυστηρή και \"επιθετική\" διαχείριση της επιθετικότητας
1. δεν φροντίζει την επιθετικότητα αλλά την συμμορφώνει.
2. δεν αφήνει τους ανθρώπους να αναλάβουν την \'ευθύνη\' του εαυτού τους αλλά τους κλείνει σε μια γυάλα επίφασης ηρεμίας και τους κάνει να προστρέχουν στον γονιό, δικαστή, κατέχοντα εξουσία που διαμορφώνει τα όρια της γυάλας. Μια τέτοια συμπεριφορά, δεν απελευθερώνει αλλά ευνουχίζει και κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, δεν νοείται από ενήλικα (διαχειριστική ομάδα) προς ενήλικες (μέλη).

Οφείλω ωστόστο να αναγνωρίσω ότι στα μηνύματα σου δέχτηκες αρκετές \"αντεπιθέσεις\" με ειρωνία και διάφορα ενοχλητικά σχόλια. Αν λοιπόν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να προστατέψω κι εσένα και το e-psychology και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη, είναι να κλείσω αυτό το θέμα και οποίος θέλει να συνεχίσει, ας το κάνει μέσω ιδιωτικής αλληλογραφίας. Το email [email protected] είναι πάντα διαθέσιμο για τέτοιες συζητήσεις, αρκεί η ιδιωτικότητα της αλληλογραφίας να γίνει σεβαστή. Δεν θα ξεχάσω την ιδιωτική μου αλληλογραφία με μια συνάδελφο, μέλος του e-psychology ή οποία μετά από ανταλλαγή 3-4 emais, με ενημέρωσε ότι μεταφέρει αυτούσια την αλληλογραφία μας στον πρόεδρο του συλλόγου, προκειμένου να εκφέρει κι αυτός τις απόψεις του, διαμέσου της συναδέλφου! Περιττό να πω ότι εξοργίστηκα και διέκοψα αυτόματα την επικοινωνία μας, παρόλο που η επικοινωνία μας δεν είχε οτιδηποτε μεμπτό. Ακόμη και η αναφορά Πάνο \"οτι έχω ιδιωτική αλληλογραφία με τον τάδε\" συνιστά παραβίαση της ιδιωτικής αλληλογραφίας.

Θα κλείσω λοιπόν το θέμα που έχει ξεσπάσει, μιας και και η συζήτηση δεν γίνεται πλέον με όρια αλλά με όρους. Επειδή όμως δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου να εχω τον τελευταίο λόγο, εκμεταλευόμενος το γεγονός ότι έχω στη διάθεση μου τα διάφορα διαχειριστικά εργαλεία, θα προχωρήσω στο κλείδωμα του όποιου σχετικού θέματος σε μία ημέρα από τώρα, προκειμένου να δωθεί ο απαραίτητος χρόνος σε οποιον από τους εμπλεκόμενους θέλει να εκφράσει κάποια τελευταία σχόλια. Από κει και πέρα, ας τραβήξει ο καθένας τον δρόμο του, είτε στα δικαστήρια, είτε στους συλλόγους, είτε στην προσωπική του ζωή, είτε στην επαγγελματική και ας αφήσουμε το φόρουμ να επιστρέψει σε προηγούμενους ρυθμούς, πιο ήρεμους, πιο ειρηνικούς και αν θέλετε, πιο καλοκαιρινούς! Αρκετή ένταση έχουμε βιώσει όλοι με αυτή την ιστορία με την αφρούλα και το εκρού σόι της.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Πάνο,
> κάνεις πρόσκληση σε διάλογο για τη βελτίωση της κοινότητας και μετά απειλείς ότι αν δεν εισακουστείς, θα κάνεις καταγγελίες, μηνύσεις και ότι άλλο προκειμένου να την κλείσεις.
> 
> Πως να εμπιστευθώ τη πρόθεση σου να βοηθήσεις την κοινότητα, όταν μιλάς για _\"κρεματόρια ψυχικής υγείας\", για \"την αναισθησία αυτών που ελέγχουν το φόρουμ\", για \"κολαστήρια ψυχών\", για προσέλκυση χρηστών σε μια βάδη δεδομένων της βιομηχανίας διαφημίσεων του διαδικτύου, για \"απαίτηση να σε προστατέψει ο άντμιν πριν αναγκαστείς να αναζητήσεις το δίκιο σου αλλιώς\"?_ 
> 
> Για να σε διευκολύνω, δεν χρειάζεται να ζητήσεις αύριο γραπτή ενημέρωση από τον σύλλογο ψυχολόγων για το αν αυτή η ιστοσελίδα τελεί υπό την αιγίδα του.
> Σου απαντώ άμεσα ότι δεν τελεί υπό καμία αιγίδα. Πρόκειται για μια ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία που είναι καθόλα νόμιμη, σύμφωνη με τις αρχές αυτού του τόπου και σύμφωνη με τον κώδικα δεοντολογίας (πχ, άρθρα 17,18 που αφορούν τις ιστοσελίδες ψυχολογίας).
> Είναι επίσης εντελώς αναληθές το μήνυμα σου -που για να είμαι ειλικρινής πολύ καλά δεν το κατάλαβα- και που μιλά για κλοπή(?) - οικιοποίηση του λογότυπου του συλλόγου ψυχολόγων. 
> ...


Νίκο, όσο καιρο βρίσκομαι σε αυτό το φόρουμ, για ένα πράγμα μπορώ να σε κατηγορήσω: είσαι υπερβολικά δημοκρατικός......παρόλο που γι ακόμη μια φορά εκνευρίστηκα που \"αναγκάστηκες\" να ανοίξεις διάλογο με ένα άτομο που κανείς από εδώ μέσα δεν έχει σε υπόληψη, υποκλίνομαι για άλλη μια φορά στο χιούμορ σου....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Ολοι εχουμε αναγκαστει να ανοιξουμε διαλογο με ατομα που μας προκαλουν. Απλα ως διαχειριστης του φορουμ ειναι σε δυσκολη θεση.
Για την δημοκρατια συμφωνω.
Για το τελευταιο θα ξαναμιλησω για τις μαζεμενες συμπτωσεις που ανεφερα αλλα κανεις δεν το σχολιασε

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Ολοι εχουμε αναγκαστει να ανοιξουμε διαλογο με ατομα που μας προκαλουν. Απλα ως διαχειριστης του φορουμ ειναι σε δυσκολη θεση.
> Για την δημοκρατια συμφωνω.
> Για το τελευταιο θα ξαναμιλησω για τις μαζεμενες συμπτωσεις που ανεφερα αλλα κανεις δεν το σχολιασε


η αφρούλα και ο \"αδελφός\" της, δε νομίζω να έχουν σχέση με τον μπάρμπα-πάνο....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Απλα απο περιεργεια ρωταω τωρα. Υπαρχει εστω και ενα ατομο απο εδω μεσα που ακουσε ποτε την φωνη της; Δεν λεω τιποτα παραπανω γιατι ισως να ειναι και βλακεια αυτο που σκεφτομαι εδω και καιρο

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Απλα απο περιεργεια ρωταω τωρα. Υπαρχει εστω και ενα ατομο απο εδω μεσα που ακουσε ποτε την φωνη της; Δεν λεω τιποτα παραπανω γιατι ισως να ειναι και βλακεια αυτο που σκεφτομαι εδω και καιρο


μμμμ...υπάρχουν διάφορες σκεψεις στο μυαλό μου, αλλά ας μην το τραβήξουμε γιατί είναι λεπτό το θέμα..

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Πάνο,
> κάνεις πρόσκληση σε διάλογο για τη βελτίωση της κοινότητας και μετά απειλείς ότι αν δεν εισακουστείς, θα κάνεις καταγγελίες, μηνύσεις και ότι άλλο προκειμένου να την κλείσεις.
> 
> Πως να εμπιστευθώ τη πρόθεση σου να βοηθήσεις την κοινότητα, όταν μιλάς για _\"κρεματόρια ψυχικής υγείας\", για \"την αναισθησία αυτών που ελέγχουν το φόρουμ\", για \"κολαστήρια ψυχών\", για προσέλκυση χρηστών σε μια βάδη δεδομένων της βιομηχανίας διαφημίσεων του διαδικτύου, για \"απαίτηση να σε προστατέψει ο άντμιν πριν αναγκαστείς να αναζητήσεις το δίκιο σου αλλιώς\"?_ 
> 
> Για να σε διευκολύνω, δεν χρειάζεται να ζητήσεις αύριο γραπτή ενημέρωση από τον σύλλογο ψυχολόγων για το αν αυτή η ιστοσελίδα τελεί υπό την αιγίδα του.
> Σου απαντώ άμεσα ότι δεν τελεί υπό καμία αιγίδα. Πρόκειται για μια ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία που είναι καθόλα νόμιμη, σύμφωνη με τις αρχές αυτού του τόπου και σύμφωνη με τον κώδικα δεοντολογίας (πχ, άρθρα 17,18 που αφορούν τις ιστοσελίδες ψυχολογίας).
> Είναι επίσης εντελώς αναληθές το μήνυμα σου -που για να είμαι ειλικρινής πολύ καλά δεν το κατάλαβα- και που μιλά για κλοπή(?) - οικιοποίηση του λογότυπου του συλλόγου ψυχολόγων. 
> ...


Niko καλημερα 

απο ολοκληρη επιστολη θα σταθω μονο σε αυτο που ειπες , για να σου αποδειξω χωρις καμμια αλλη διαθεση απειλης , οτι μια εσφαλμενη αποψη, μπορει οντως να καθισταται επικινδυνη για την δημοσια υγεια και συνιστα λογο αμεσης διροθωσης και αν οχι , περιορισμου της λειτουργιας αυτου του φορουμ με τιτλο 
\"φορουμ υποστηριξης με τον λογοτυπο του Συλλογου Ελληνων Ψυχολογων και με μελη ισως ψυχικα ευαισθητα ατομα οπως το προφιλ \"Αφρουλα\" το οποιο ισως , βρισκεται πραγματικ αυτη τη στιγμη στο νοσοκομειο με αποπειρα κατα της ζωης της λογω αυτων που θα εκεθεσω αναλυτικα και θα σε παρακαλουσα να μην αλλοιωθει η σειρα εμφανισης τους χωρις την εγκριση μου ...
Γραφεις λοιπον 
*\"Μια άμεση,αυστηρή και \"επιθετική\" διαχείριση της επιθετικότητας 
1. δεν φροντίζει την επιθετικότητα αλλά την συμμορφώνει. 
2. δεν αφήνει τους ανθρώπους να αναλάβουν την \'ευθύνη\' του εαυτού τους αλλά τους κλείνει σε μια γυάλα επίφασης ηρεμίας και τους κάνει να προστρέχουν στον γονιό, δικαστή, κατέχοντα εξουσία που διαμορφώνει τα όρια της γυάλας. Μια τέτοια συμπεριφορά, δεν απελευθερώνει αλλά ευνουχίζει και κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, δεν νοείται από ενήλικα (διαχειριστική ομάδα) προς ενήλικες (μέλη).\"*
1.Κατ\'αρχην αμεση αυστηρη και επιθετικη διαχειρηση της επιθετικοτητας ειναι μονο *ο πολεμος, η τελος παντων καποια μορφη ασκησης σωματικης βιας .*..
Εκ των πραγματων αυτο ειναι αδυνατον να συμβει μεσω διαδικτυου....
2.Γραφεις οτι αυτο , δηλαδη η σωματικη βια η ο πολεμος , δεν αφηνει τους ανθρωπους να αναλαβουν την ευθυνη του εαυτου τους...Η αληθεια ειναι ακριβως το αντιθετο! Η βια προκαλει την βια και γιαυτο καθε πραξη σωματικης βιας δημιουργει επιθετικοτητα σε καθε υγιη οργανισμο , λογω αυτοαμυνας...
Το ιδιο ομως συμβαινει και με αυτο το οποιο ηθελες να πεις...
Λες στην συνεχεια οτι αυτο [δηλαδη η επιθετικοτητα που λογω αντιδρασης *αυτοπεριοριζεται*  δεν αποτελει θεραπεια αλλα συμβιβασμο του ανθρωπου , ο οποιος αντι να πολεμα μεχρι θανατου εναντιον του επιτιθεμενου εχθρου [υπαρκτου η φανταστικου] , αυτοελεγχει την συμπεριφορα του και *βαζει την λογικη πανω απο το συναισθημα* , αναζητωντας την δικαιωση του απο τις Αρχες του τοπου , την οικογενεια , τους φιλους και το περιβαλλον του!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Αν δεν ηταν προφανες οτι στερεισαι εστω και της στοιχειωδους γνωσης ψυχολογιας , για να καταλαβεις οτι η επιθετικοτητα , δεν ειναι αρρωστεια , αλλα ανωριμος μηχανισμος αμυνας και το χειροτερο ασυνειδητος , που σημαινει οτι κανεις δεν μπορει να την περιορισει αλλα μπορει με την ενηλικιωση να μαθει να την αντικρουει με διανοητικες λειτουργιες οπως ο συμβιβασμος και η προσαρμοστικοτητα η οποια χαρακτηριζει τον δεικτη νοημοσυνης ενος ανθρωπου, το γραφημα σου θα μπορουσε να ηταν μια ομορφη εκθεση ιδεων για ενα ιδανικο κοσμο οπου ο καθε ενας μας μεσα απο το διαλογο , αφου θα ξεσπαγε τα νευρα του ο ενας στον αλλο , αγκαλιασμενοι στο τελος θα απολαμβαναν την ζωη ...
Όμως Νίκο, θα επρεπε να γνωριζης οτι το καθε προφιλ χρηστη αυτου του διαδικτυακού διαλογου , μπορει να ειναι ενας ψυχικα ασθενης που απωτερος σκοπος καθε μορφης θεραπειας , ειναι η μεγιστοποιηση της αυτονομιας του και η οσο το δυνατον μακρυτερη φαση της απομακρυνσης του απο το νοσοκομιακο περιβαλλον , ζωντας φυσιλογικα την ζωη του αναμεσα σε πραγματικους ανθρωπους ....
Ειναι λοιπον εξωφρενικα παραλογο , επικινδυνο αν οχι εγκληματικο , η εικονικη πραγματικοτητα να διαφερει με τον υπαρκτο κοσμο , ιδιως σε ενα φορουμ το οποιο επικαλειται οτι ειναι φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Θα γινω ακομα πιο σαφης για να μην νομιζεις οτι ειμαι προκατειλημενος ...
Απαντησε μου αν θες στα ερωτηματα που θα σου θεσω

1.Η επιθετικοτητα εμποδιζει η οχι την επικοινωνια μεταξυ δυο ανθρωπων? 

2.Ενα φορουμ εξ\'ορισμου προυποθετει η οχι την δυνατοτητα διαλογου?

3.Αν καποιος εχει πραγματικα μια επικοινωνιακη αναγκη και αντι να προσφυγει στο ΣΟΣ μπει εδω στο δικο σου φορουμ.


Βασει της θεωριας σου οτι η αυστηρη επιβλεψη απο τους διαχειριστες ισως περιορισει την εκτονωση των πιο ψυχικα ευπαθων , γιατι αυτο στην ουσια θες να πεις , μηπως γινει αιτια για το ατομο που σου προανεφερα να οδηγηθει σε μια επικινδυνη για την ιδια την ζωη του φαση και η \"θεραπεια\" σου της εκτονωσης γινει ατια να χαθουν ζωες σε καποιους αλλους?

Θα περιμενω να μου απαντησεις πριν κανω οποιαδηποτε αλλη ενεργεια γιατι πιστευω οτι εισαι εξυπνος και σοβαρος ανθρωπος και αντιλαμβανεσαι οτι αγγιξες μια περιοχη ευαισθητη για την δημοσια Υγεια 
Προθεση μου ειναι να συμβαλλω στην λειτουργια προς οφελος της δημοσιας Υγειας Νικο.
Σ\'ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση

----------


## Arsi

Τι να πω τώρα!Που στερείται ο Νίκος της στειχειώδους γνώσης ψυχολογίας.......
Η ειρωνεία ξέρεις πια είναι?Ότι παλεύεις να πείσεις για κανόνες που θα σε αυτοεξόριζαν σε 1 δευτερόλεπτο.

Καλύτερα να συμβάλλεις στο όφελος της δικής σου ψυχικής υγείας και άσε της δημόσιας για μετά.

----------


## Παστελι

βλεπω οτι ασχολιστε ολοι με τον μπαρμπα πανω και δεν βλεπετε τι γραφουμε.
 :Frown:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> βλεπω οτι ασχολιστε ολοι με τον μπαρμπα πανω και δεν βλεπετε τι γραφουμε.


μολις διαβασα το μηνυμα σου δηλωνω παρον πανικουλα.
αλλα που θα επρεπε να παω για να διαβασω τι γραφεις?

----------


## Παστελι

τα νεα ποστ ειναι κοκκινα.αν σταματουσες λιγο το μπλα μπλα θα τα εβλεπαν και οι αλλοι.
εδω χρειαζομαστε βοηθεια δεν θα αχολουνται ολοι με εσενα. :Frown:

----------


## nature

Καλημέρα Νίκο,
Θα κάνω χρήση της ημέρας που είχες την ευγένεια να αφήσεις για κάποιες τελευταίες απόψεις των μελών. Δεν θα αναφερθώ στα θέματα που ενδεχόμενα πίκραναν εσένα, τον πάνο ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο μέλος και τροφοδοτούν εντάσεις. 
Θέλω μόνο να σταθώ στην επιθετικότητα και να δηλώσω δημόσια ότι εγώ προσωπικά, χαλιέμαι πάρα πολύ. Δεν έχω κάποια ψυχική ασθένεια, ούτε έχω πάρει ποτέ χάπια. Ζω όμορφα, δημιουργικά αν και οι πολλές ευθύνες μου δημιουργούν συχνά το αναπόφευκτο άγχος. Μπαίνω εδώ για να βελτιωθώ σαν άνθρωπος, για να κατανοήσω καλύτερα κάποια άτομα με ακατανότη συμπεριφορά του περιβάλλοντός μου και για να βοηθήσω με την πείρα μου (είμαι εργαζόμενη μητέρα με 2 γάμους και παιδιά και από τους 2) όποιον μπορώ.
Σε διαβεβαιώ ότι η επιθετικότητα με χαλάει πάρα πολύ, με αποκαρδιώνει και μου μειώνει κάθετα τη διάθεση συμμετοχής στο φόρουμ. Επίσης με χαλάει ακόμα και όταν δεν την εισπράττω εγώ, αλλά οποιοδήποτε άλλο μέλος. 
Δηλαδή μπαίνω με κέφι και βγαίνω εκνευρισμένη κάτι που είμαι σίγουρη πως δεν είναι το ζητούμενο από πλευράς του παρόντος φόρουμ. 
Συνεπώς εγώ προσωπικά, ψηφίζω ναι, αν τίθεται θέμα μείωσης της επιθετικότητας εδώ μέσα με κάποιον τρόπο εφικτό.
Τέλος το βρίσκω επιεικώς άσχημο να επιτίθενται όλοι έναντίον ενός ατόμου αν και πιστεύω ότι αυτό δεν είναι τόσο αντικείμενο της ψυχολογίας, αλλά της κοινωνιολογίας.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι και εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο

----------


## melene

μα ειναι δυνατον να ασχολειστε τοσο πολυ και μεσα σε μια μερα να εχει τοοοοοσα views και τοοοσα comments αυτο το θεμα?και γιατι ρε παιδια τοσος ντορος?
βλεπω θεματα με τιτλο ποναω,βοηθεια κλπ κατα καιρους και τοσ μεγαλη κινητοποιηση
δεν υπηρξε.
Γιατι εδω λοιπον?Επειδη καποιος απειλει,αν θελετε διαβαλλει το χορο του forum?
Ελπιζω να κλεισει οσο πιο γρηγορα γινεται αυτο το θεμα γιατι με εχει κουρασει ολο αυτο αυτες τις μερες.
θελω να ανεβασω ενα θεμα,να ζητησω τη βοηθεια σας αλλα ολο αυτο με απωθει...

----------


## Παστελι

και εγω που ανεβασα με γαψανε οι περισσοτεροι γιατην την σκατομαλακια του πανου.αντε πια!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> και εγω που ανεβασα με γαψανε οι περισσοτεροι γιατην την σκατομαλακια του πανου.αντε πια!


για να αποδειξω πιο πολυ στον Νικο ποσο επικινδυνο και λανθασμενο ειναι να ανεβαζεις την επιθετικοτητα σε ενα φορουμ υποστηριξης στο διαδικτυο , ακομα μια φορα σε διαφορετικο υφος απο τον συνομιλητη μου εν προκειμενου την πανικουλα απευθυνω ξανα την ιδια ερωτηση...
που ειναι κοπελα μου το προβλημα σου? μπορεις να βαλεις εδω ενα λινκ για να παω να σε βοηθησω αν το επιθυμεις ?
Αν δεν ξερεις πως να το κανεις να σου εξηγησω
Πανω απο την σελιδα που γραφεις στον υπολογιστη σου , εχει ενα φαρδυ πλαισιο με ενα μεγαλο Ψ και διπλα γραφει κατι γραμματα στα αγγλικα 
πχ εδω που ειμαστε τωρα γραφει τα εξης ...

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/post.php?action=reply&amp;fid=3&amp;tid=4776&amp;r epquote=114369
πηγαινε στην σελιδα που ειναι γραμμενο το θεμα σου και κανε αντιγραφη/επικοληση οτι βλεπεις γραμμενο γιατι δεν μπορω να ψαξω ολο το φοορυμ για να το βρω...

----------


## researcher

Πανο

γενικως οι απαντησεις που λαμβανεις εδω

δε σε εκφραζουν

δε σε αγγιζουν

και σου φαινονται κατα βαση επιθετικες.


θελεις να γραψεις μια δικη σου απαντηση στα λεγομενα σου

για να κατανοησω τι θα σε εξεφραζε καλυτερα ως απαντηση?

εγω θα το ηθελα αν εχεις την υπομονη να το κανεις.

επι του πρακτεου.

δωσε ενα παραδειγμα απαντησης στον εαυτο σου σαν να ησουν αλλος

και πες ρε παιδι μου

αυτο θελω ρε παιδια

ετσι θελω να επικοινωνησουμε...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by melene_
> μα ειναι δυνατον να ασχολειστε τοσο πολυ και μεσα σε μια μερα να εχει τοοοοοσα views και τοοοσα comments αυτο το θεμα?και γιατι ρε παιδια τοσος ντορος?
> βλεπω θεματα με τιτλο ποναω,βοηθεια κλπ κατα καιρους και τοσ μεγαλη κινητοποιηση
> δεν υπηρξε.
> Γιατι εδω λοιπον?Επειδη καποιος απειλει,αν θελετε διαβαλλει το χορο του forum?
> Ελπιζω να κλεισει οσο πιο γρηγορα γινεται αυτο το θεμα γιατι με εχει κουρασει ολο αυτο αυτες τις μερες.
> θελω να ανεβασω ενα θεμα,να ζητησω τη βοηθεια σας αλλα ολο αυτο με απωθει...


*η απαντηση στο ερωτημα σου Μελενα λεγεται επιθετικοτητα!*
Αυτο ακριβως που διαπιστωσες ειναι το κυριο προβλημα εδω μεσα.....
Ειμαι ισως ο μονος που παρακαμπτοντας λογω πειρας και γνωσεων την επιθετικοτητα , καταφερα μετα μυριων βασανων να παρω δυο τρεις στιγμες επικοινωνιας με καποιους απο τους χρηστες σε αυτο το ποστ.
Το ρωτημα που πρεπει να απασχολησει τον Νικο ειναι τελικα το εξης....
Καθε μορφη πειραματικης δραστηριοτητας με αντικειμενο τον ανθρωπο και τις αναγκες του περιοριζεται απο σχετικη νομοθεσια και ελεγχεται απο τα αρμοδια οργανα της Πολιτειας .
Οσο καλη και να ειναι η προθεση του Νικου η του οποιουδηποτε να κανει το ιντερνετ ενα εργαλειο ελευθεριας στην υπηρεσια του ανθρωπου , ο περιορισμος της επιθετικοτητας ειναι απαραιτητη και προιστορικη ακομα αναγκη , οπως περιτρανα αποδεικνυουν οι τοιχογραφιες της Θηρας πχ... Ειναι δυνατον σε ενα νησι ηφαιστιακο στο οποιο πολλες φορες οι κατοικοι αναγκαστηκαν να το εγκαταλειψουν λογω επικειμενων εκρηξεων που τελικα καλυψαν το Ακρωτηρι με λαβα , να μην σκεφτηκε κανενας τους να ζωγραφισει εστω μια εικονα αγωνιας και τρομου? Αυτη ακριβως η απουσια αποτυπωσης των πραγματικων συναισθηματων που σιγουρα προξενουσε η ηφαιστιακη δραστηριοτητα , ηταν θεραπευτικη για τον προιστορικο πληθυσμο της Σαντορινης , οπως και για καθε αλλο που υπηρξε στην συνεχεια...
Ο Νερωνας , την ωρα που εκαιγε την Ρωμη , γραφει η ιστορικη καταγραφη , ειχε διαταξει τους στρατιωτες του να μοιραζουν δωρεαν ζαφορα στον πληθυσμο για να του μετριασουν τον πονο απο την καταστροφη...
Πιστευω οτι ο Νικος θα σκεφθει με ηρεμια οτι μονο ολοι μαζι μπορουμε να κανουμε τον κοσμο , ειτε τον πραγματικο ειτε σημερα τον εικονικο καλυτερο , αλλα κυριως οτι καθε μορφης θεραπεια η οποια χορηγηται σε ψυχικα ασθενεις , εχει σαν πρωτη μεριμνα να μετριασει την επιθετικοτητα τους , οχι μονο στους αλλους , αλλα κυριως προς τον εαυτο τους!
Γιατι αν καποιος εχει επιθετικες τασεις απεναντι στους αλλους ,
οπως εκανε ο παππας του Διστομου , η τοπικη κοινωνια τον απεριπτε , δινοντας του το δικαιωμα να του στερει την ελευθερια ....
Λεω δηλαδη Νικο , οτι αν το φοουμ σου ανεβαζει την επιθετικοτητα καποιου προς τους αλλους , ο γιατρος του η ο ψυχολογος του , θα του πει να μην ξαναερθει εδω μεσα .
Ομως στην περιπτωση της Αφρουλας πχ αν εινει φυσικα υπαρκτο προσωπο και οχι μοναχα εικονικο, η επιθετικοτητα της στραφηκε εναντιον του εαυτου της!
Εκει σε παρακαλω πολυ να δεις τις συνεπειες των επιλογων σου.
Οτι το πιθανο ξεσπασμα καποιου , ισως γινει ατια καποιος αλλος να στραφει κατα του εαυτου του και αυτο δεν προφταινει να το ελεγξει κανεις , παρα μονο εκ των υστερων και μονο εφοσον εχει ηδη την ταμπελα κολημενη στο κουτελο και παρακολουθειται στενα απο το ιατρικο επιτελειο την οικογενεια και το περιβαλλον του..

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> και εγω που ανεβασα με γαψανε οι περισσοτεροι γιατην την σκατομαλακια του πανου.αντε πια!
> 
> 
> ...



θελω να στμαητσεις να γραφεις εδω μεσα!!!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> Πανο
> 
> γενικως οι απαντησεις που λαμβανεις εδω
> 
> δε σε εκφραζουν
> 
> δε σε αγγιζουν
> 
> ...


ευχαριστως ερευνητη μου να το κανω αν σε βοηθησω ετσι ,
να καταλαβεις τι εννοω...

Ας πουμε οτι σημερα το πρωι ενοιωθα λιγο ασχημα , γιατι σαν ψυχολογος ειναι υποχρεωση μου να σωζω οσο μπορω και οποτε μπορω ζωες απο ανθρωπους που δεν μπορουν απο μονοι τους να ελεγξουν την επιθετικοτητα τους.
διαβαζοντας οτι ο Νικος παταει πανω σε καποιες διαταξεις του Αστκου κωδικα περι λειτουργιας πιθανον των διαφορων σαιτ στο διαδικτυο , αλλα κυριως οτι σκοπευει να κλεισει αυτο το θεμα χωρις την δικη μου αδεια , αφου εγω το ανοιξα , αισθανθηκα την αναγκη να τον βρισω.....
Ξερεις γιατι δεν το εκανα?
*Γιατι αν τον εβριζα , θα του εδινα το δικαιωμα να μην παρει στα σοβαρα τις απειλες μου και να με υποχρεωσει με την συμπεριφορα του να κανω αυτα που εγραψα επειδη ειμαι ψυχολογος και θελω να βοηθησω τους ανθρωπους...*
Να λοιπον γιατι ισχυριζομαι οτι καθε μοφης επικοινωνιας , δημοκρατιας ελευθεριας εξαρταται απο την ικανοτητα ενος ανθρωπου να κανει αυτοελεγχο...
Η εκτονωση μπορει προς στιγμη να με ανακουφιζε , αλλα θα εχανα καθε δυνατοτητα να επικοινωνησω μαζι του γιατι ο σκοπος μου δεν ειναι να κλεισει το φορουμ , αλλα να γινει ενα σωστο θεραπευτικο εργαλειο για οσους εχουν την αναγκη να επικοινωνησουν και οχι για οσους εχυν την αναγκη να εκτονωθουν στους αλλους...

----------


## NikosD.

Πάνο, μια ερώτηση μόνο:
από όλο το μήνυμα μου, αυτό που κατάλαβες είναι ότι η πρόθεση μου είναι να επιτραπεί ή ακόμη και να προαχθεί η επιθετικότητα?

Παραθέτω το σχετικό σημείο της απάντησης μου για να το απομονώσω και να σε διευκολύνω να το διαβάσεις με σαφήνεια και καθαρότητα.



> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> 
> Και για να απαντήσω σε αυτό που \"επισήμως\" είναι το ερώτημα σου, θέλω να σου πω ότι η επιθετικότητα σε ένα δημόσιο βήμα έχει πολλούς τρόπους να αντιμετωπιστεί και οι ΜΗ συχνές διαχειστικές ενέργειες δεν σηματοδοτούν απουσία διαχείρισης. Κατά τη δική μου φιλοσοφία, ένα \'ευαίσθητο\' και δύσκολο φόρουμ θέλει ευαίσθητη διαχείριση και ως τέτοια εννοώ αυτή που είναι όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο transparent. 
> Μια άμεση,αυστηρή και \"επιθετική\" διαχείριση της επιθετικότητας
> 1. δεν φροντίζει την επιθετικότητα αλλά την συμμορφώνει.
> 2. δεν αφήνει τους ανθρώπους να αναλάβουν την \'ευθύνη\' του εαυτού τους αλλά τους κλείνει σε μια γυάλα επίφασης ηρεμίας και τους κάνει να προστρέχουν στον γονιό, δικαστή, κατέχοντα εξουσία που διαμορφώνει τα όρια της γυάλας. Μια τέτοια συμπεριφορά, δεν απελευθερώνει αλλά ευνουχίζει και κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, δεν νοείται από ενήλικα (διαχειριστική ομάδα) προς ενήλικες (μέλη).

----------


## πανος12345

ομολογω νικο , οτι η \"διαφανης \"εννοια της παρεμβασης την οποια επικαλεισαι , αποτελει ηδη μια απαντηση στον πενυμα του αιτηματος μου....μονο που διαβαζεται λιγο \"αοριστη\" \"ασφης\" και \"υποκειμενικη\"
να σου εξηγησω αμεσως και πρακτικα [για να μην πιασουμε συζητηση πχ για την αρχη αβεβαιοτητας του Χαιζεμπεργκ και την εννοια του χαους που δινει και που μονο χαος δεν ειναι αφου καθοριζει πλαισια] τι εννοω....
προτεινα καπου στα προηγουμενα ποστ μου μια απλη ,λιτη , δικαια, ελευθερη και νομιμη , μεθοδο περιορισμου της επιθετικοτητας , για να μην παραβιαζονται τα δικαιωματα και οι αναγκες επικοινωνιας αυτων που πιστευουν οπως εγω πχ οτι η επικοινωνια απο μονη της ειναι θεραπεια...
καθε φορα που θα μπαινει ενα ποστ οπως πχ πολλα εδω μεσα με υβρεις , απειλες , ειρωνια 
που ειναι αποτελεσμα της επιθετικοτητας να εχεις ετοιμασει ενα αυτοματοποιημενο μηνυμα που να υποδεικνυει κατω ακριβως απο το επιθετικο μηνυμα καποιου οτι το μηνυμα του δεν προαγει τον διαλογο και οτι ειναι επιθετικο, με την υπομνηση οτι αν συνεχιστει , για καθε συνολο 3 επιθετικων μυνηματων , θα υποχρεωθεις να τα σβηνεις απο την δημοσια θεα , μεχρις ότου , ο επιθετικος συνομιλητης παψει να εκτονωνεται και ακουσει την αλλη του αναγκη που του ζητα να μπορει να επικοινωνησει...
Μου εχεις δωσει την εντύπωση μεχρι αυτο το μήνυμα , οτι σε θεωρητικο παντα πλαισιο
προτιμουσες την προβολη σαν μηχανισμο αμυνας απο τον συμβιβασμο που ειναι φυσικα πιο εκλεπτυσμενη διαδικασια...
Το ζητουμενο ομως οπως εξαλλου γραφεις δεν ειναι θεραπευτικο για το ατομο με την συμμετοχη σε αυτο το φορουμ υποστηριξης , αλλα για το συνολο των χρηστων που αυτοματα θα επρεπε να στρεψει την προσοχη σου στο εξης
Μηπως μια προβολη ειναι θεραπευτικη σε ατομικο επιπεδο αλλα καταστρεπτικη σε ενα κοινωνικο επιπεδο για καποιν αλλον που θα την εισπραξη αναγκαστικα σαν επιθετικοτητα?
Εδω νομιζω βρισκομαστε τωρα...
Στην αναζητηση λυσεων που να προαγουν την επικοινωνια και οχι την προβολη και αςειναι σε καποιο μετρο θεραπευτικη για το ατομο
Πες μου αν συμφωνεις μεχρι εδω

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Πάνo darling,
πήγαινε στη θάλασσα, κανε ένα μπανάκι και συνειδητοποίησε επιτέλους πως το μονο άτομο που προκαλεί επιθετικότητα σε αυτό το forum είσαι εσύ. Τα μέλη του forum έχουν πρόβλημα με εσένα συγκεκριμένα, δε γίνεται να είσαι εσύ ο μονος ορθολογιστής και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι εδώ να τα έχουμε χαμένα από την \"επιθετικότητα\" μας. 

Αρνείσαι να δεχτείς πως είσαι ο μοναδικός αποδεκτης τέτοιας συμπεριφοράς, γιατί εξακολουθείς να πιστεύεις πως 1) η δικη σου συμπεριφορά ήταν άμεμπτη η τουλάχιστον ευπρεπής και δεν δικαιολογεί τέτοια αντίδραση, και 2) είσαι καλύτερος και ανώτερος (λόγω ειδικότητας; λόγω ψώνιου :Wink:  από τον οποιονδήποτε εδώ μέσα. Η απλή αλήθεια όμως είναι πως η πλειοψηφία των ενεργών μελών του forum αυτού σε θεωρεί ενοχλητικό και ανεπιθύμητο και σου επιτίθεται όχι επειδή κάνει ζεστη, ούτε επειδή είμαστε όλοι κρυφά μέλη αναρχικής οργάνωσης, αλλα επειδή εσύ ο ίδιος το προκάλεσες. Και αν δεν το συνειδητοποιείς, όπως θα έλεγαν και οι φίλοι μας οι Αμερικανοι, You\'re In Denial.

Kαι καλο θα ήταν να έχεις υπόψιν σου πως με την ίδια ευκολία που εσύ θεωρείς ότι μπορείς να κανεις οποιαδήποτε καταγγελία, θα μπορούσαμε και εμείς να κάνουμε το ίδιο, και εμείς είμαστε ολίγον τι περισσότεροι. Ξαναλέμε πως το πρόβλημα σου είναι πως για κάποιο λόγο θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου υπεράνω, και πιστεύεις ότι η δικη σου αντιμετώπιση είναι η \"σωστή\", τα δικά σου στάνταρ θα έπρεπε να ακολουθούνται. Ήμασταν όμως μια χαρά πριν από εσένα, και θα συνεχίσουμε ακόμα καλύτερα όταν αποχωρήσεις. Λυπούμεθα, αλλα ένα ολόκληρο forum διαφωνεί μαζί σου. 

Λάβαμε τις προτάσεις σου, τις εξετάσαμε, τις απορρίψαμε. Άσε τις απειλές κατά μέρους και δέξου πως δε θα είσαι πάντα αρεστός.

----------


## researcher

dissolvaki!

σου κλεινω το τσακιρικο μου ματι  :Wink:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> Πάνo darling,
> πήγαινε στη θάλασσα, κανε ένα μπανάκι και συνειδητοποίησε επιτέλους πως το μονο άτομο που προκαλεί επιθετικότητα σε αυτό το forum είσαι εσύ. Τα μέλη του forum έχουν πρόβλημα με εσένα συγκεκριμένα, δε γίνεται να είσαι εσύ ο μονος ορθολογιστής και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι εδώ να τα έχουμε χαμένα από την \"επιθετικότητα\" μας. 
> 
> Αρνείσαι να δεχτείς πως είσαι ο μοναδικός αποδεκτης τέτοιας συμπεριφοράς, γιατί εξακολουθείς να πιστεύεις πως 1) η δικη σου συμπεριφορά ήταν άμεμπτη η τουλάχιστον ευπρεπής και δεν δικαιολογεί τέτοια αντίδραση, και 2) είσαι καλύτερος και ανώτερος (λόγω ειδικότητας; λόγω ψώνιου από τον οποιονδήποτε εδώ μέσα. Η απλή αλήθεια όμως είναι πως η πλειοψηφία των ενεργών μελών του forum αυτού σε θεωρεί ενοχλητικό και ανεπιθύμητο και σου επιτίθεται όχι επειδή κάνει ζεστη, ούτε επειδή είμαστε όλοι κρυφά μέλη αναρχικής οργάνωσης, αλλα επειδή εσύ ο ίδιος το προκάλεσες. Και αν δεν το συνειδητοποιείς, όπως θα έλεγαν και οι φίλοι μας οι Αμερικανοι, You\'re In Denial.
> 
> Kαι καλο θα ήταν να έχεις υπόψιν σου πως με την ίδια ευκολία που εσύ θεωρείς ότι μπορείς να κανεις οποιαδήποτε καταγγελία, θα μπορούσαμε και εμείς να κάνουμε το ίδιο, και εμείς είμαστε ολίγον τι περισσότεροι. Ξαναλέμε πως το πρόβλημα σου είναι πως για κάποιο λόγο θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου υπεράνω, και πιστεύεις ότι η δικη σου αντιμετώπιση είναι η \"σωστή\", τα δικά σου στάνταρ θα έπρεπε να ακολουθούνται. Ήμασταν όμως μια χαρά πριν από εσένα, και θα συνεχίσουμε ακόμα καλύτερα όταν αποχωρήσεις. Λυπούμεθα, αλλα ένα ολόκληρο forum διαφωνεί μαζί σου. 
> 
> Λάβαμε τις προτάσεις σου, τις εξετάσαμε, τις απορρίψαμε. Άσε τις απειλές κατά μέρους και δέξου πως δε θα είσαι πάντα αρεστός.


νταρλιγκ καταρχην σε ευχαριστω για τα μπανια που μου συνιστας αλλα μου λειπουν τα χρηματα για να παω διακοπες και αυτο συμβαινει ισως σε πολλους απο οσους βρισκονται ηδη εδω αναζητοντας μια παρεα ανθρωπων για να τους φτιαξουν ισως το κεφι.....
Ειναι δικαιωμα σου να διαφωνεις και ζω σε μια Χωρα που αυτο το δικαιωμα εγινε νομος του κρατους το 1789 οταν στην δικη μας δυστυχως , υπηρχε ακομα η Τουρκοκρατια και πολλες συμπεριφορες μας σημερα προερχονται απο αυτα τα στερεοτυπα -απομειναρια στην νοοτροπια μας...
Δεν θα προσπαθησω καν να σου εξηγησω οτι η γενικευση ειναι ενας μηχανισμος αμυνας κοληταρι και παλιοφιλος της επιθετικοτητας ....
Ομως αν δεν σε ενδιαφερει αυτο το θεμα και αν μπορεις οντως να ελεγξεις την επιθετικοτητα σου , προσπαθησε πριν γαρψεις οτι δηποτε εδω μεσα ,να κοιτας πανω -πανω να δεις τι γραφει το καθε θεμα που συζητειται...
εδω αν δεν κανω λαθος λεει..
\"Γιατι ειναι επικινδυνο οπως εχει σημερα το φορουμ\"
Τι σχεση εχει λοιπον το να νομιζεις γενικευοντας την επιθετικοτητα σου , αν η παρουσια μου ειναι αρεστη η οχι στους αλλους?
Ομως ακομα μια φορα θα κανω παραλειψη των ορων επικοινωνιας που εχω βαλει σε ενα κακο κατα την γνωμη μου τροπο διαλογου και θα σου απαντησω το εξης 
Το οτι εχω δεχθει μεχρι σημερα το 33% του διαθεσιμου χωρου μου απο το φορουμ σε προσωπικα μηνυματα απο που φανταζεσαι οτι προερχονται απο τον σηφη η την αφρουλα?
Δεν ξερω αν μπορει καποιο μελος να διαπιστωσει αν αυτο που λεω ειναι σωστο η λαθος αλλα μπορεις να ρωτησεις τν αντμιν να σου δωσει εκεινος την δικη του εξηγηση...

----------


## Remedy

άλλα λέει η θειά μου, άλλα ακουν τ αυτιά μου
(παλια κινεζικη παροιμια)

----------


## DissolvedGirl

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Το οτι εχω δεχθει μεχρι σημερα το 33% του διαθεσιμου χωρου μου απο το φορουμ σε προσωπικα μηνυματα απο που φανταζεσαι οτι προερχονται απο τον σηφη η την αφρουλα?


Να σου απαντήσω εγώ, και στα 2 θέματα που προβάλεις.

1) Δεν γενικεύω καθόλου. Ένα σωρό άτομα έχουν δείξει ξεκάθαρα την αντιπάθεια τους στο πρόσωπο σου και, αν τα τσεκάρεις ένα ένα, θα δεις ότι αποτελούν πράγματι την πλειοψηφία των ενεργών μελών του forum. Και όπως είπα και στο προηγούμενο μου post, τα περισσότερα μέλη εδώ μέσα είτε σε αγνοούν, είτε σε αντιπαθούν. Με αλλα λόγια, έκανα μια γενίκευση που άπτεται πλήρως της πραγματικότητας, απλά είναι δυσάρεστη για το άτομο σου και για άλλη μια φορα, επιλεγεις να το αγνοήσεις και να κρυφτείς πίσω από μια δικη σου γενίκευση \"επιθετικότητας\".

2) Τα δικά μου u2u είναι στο 39%, μονο και μονο επειδή διαγράφω κάθε φορα γύρω στα 5-6 από τη μέρα που μπήκα, οποτε το επιχείρημα σου είναι όχι μονο ανούσιο αλλα και άστοχο. Κανεις δε θα ελέγξει ποτε το ποσα μηνύματα έχεις στο inbox σου, γιατί οι admin σέβονται τη προσωπική αλληλογραφία του καθενός, ακόμα και ως προς το μέγεθος της, και ακόμα περισσότερο ως προς το περιεχόμενο της. Μπορεί κάποιος να σου έστειλε ένα τραγουδάκι, και 15 αλλα μηνύματα να συνεχίσουν τη διαμάχη μαζί σου. Κανεις δεν ξέρει, κανεις δε θα μάθει ποτε και ο,τι και να ισχυριστείς πως περιλαμβάνουν τα μηvύματά σου, κατά πασα πιθανότητα κανεις δε θα σε πιστέψει.

Και τέλος, επί του θέματος στην κυριολεξία. Ίσως ο τίτλος του θέματος αυτού εδώ που άνοιξες να είχε περισσότερη επαφή με την πραγματική διάσταση του προβλήματος αν έλεγε \"Γιατί είναι επικίνδυνο όπως έχει σήμερα το forum απέναντι μου\". Γιατί αν εξαιρέσουμε τα δικά σου θέματα η σε όσα συμμετέχεις με το γνωστό σου αντιπαθητικό στυλάκι προκαλώντας αναταραχές, στα υπόλοιπα θέματα όπου δεν υπάρχει ίχνος σου, επικρατεί ηρεμία, εποικοδομητικός διάλογος και πραγματική βοήθεια.

Ξαναλέω, και συνειδητοποίησε το. Η επιθετικότητα προς το πρόσωπο σου δεν είναι μια προβληματική τάση της κοινωνίας. Είναι εσύ.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Το οτι εχω δεχθει μεχρι σημερα το 33% του διαθεσιμου χωρου μου απο το φορουμ σε προσωπικα μηνυματα απο που φανταζεσαι οτι προερχονται απο τον σηφη η την αφρουλα?
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## πανος12345

οφειλω μια εξηγηση σε ολους σας...
οσο πιο επιθετικοι γινεστε απεναντι μου , τοσο μικροτερο περιθωριο μου αφηνετε να βοηθησω αυτους που πραγματικα βαζουν εδω μεσα θεματα στα οποια η γνωμη μου μπορει να τους φανει χρησιμη.Στην ουσια , αν δεν βρεθει δραστικος τροπος να περιοριστει η επιθετικοτητα , αυτο που μοιραια περιοριζεται ειναι η ωφελιμοτητα του ιδιου του φορουμ ...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Εχεις σαλταρει τελειως.
Αφου ομως το θεμα για σενα ειναι η επικοινωνια θα μας πεις απο που πηγαζει αυτη η επιθυμια; Προφανως μεγαλωσες σε ενα βιαιο περιβαλλον με κοντρες αναμεσα στους γονεις σου. 
Θες να μας πεις για αυτο; Το εχεις συζητησει με τον θεραπευτη σου; Ειμαστε εδω για να σε βοηθησουμε

----------


## melene

φτανει!αρκετα πανο,αληθεια.
μπορεις να εχεις ολη την καλη προθεση να βοηθησεις αλλα βλεπεις οτι ο τροπος σου αντι να λειτουργει ευεργετικα εκνευριζει.
ειναι ολοι λαθος και εσυ σωστος?κανε μια αυτοκριτικη.
με ειπες δικαια και προσπαθω οσο περισσοτερο να ειμαι και εδω και στη ζωη μου.Δεν υπερασπιζομαι κανεναν απλα θα σου πω τη γνωμη μου,
θα μου απαντησεις.σε παρακαλω απαντησε μου αμεσα,αυτα περι τουρκοκρατιας κλπ κλπ εκτος απ\'οτι με κουραζουν δεν τα καταλαβαινω κιολας.Δεν χρειαζεται.
ο τροπος πειθους επικληση στην αυθεντεια να ξερεις δεν πιανει παντα...βλεπεις οτι δεν πιανει στη δικη σου περιπτωση,για το καλο σου λοιπον και το καλο των αλλων σε παρακαλω να βαλεις ενα τελος σε ολο αυτο.
Οπως καταλαβαινεις ολο αυτο δεν βοηθαει,αντιθετως δημιουργει ,εγαλυτερες εντασεις..
Και σε παρακαλω,ευθεως απαντησε μου,
τι σκοπους εξηπηρετεις?θες να προσφερεις βοηθεια?μεχρι στιγμης τα καταφερνεις?
δεν συνειδητοποιεις οτι κανενας δεν ειναι διατεθημενος να αλλαξει επειδη απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη μπηκε καποιος και αρχισε να κατηγορει...?
ειναι ατομα εδω μεσα πανο απο την αρχη της λειτουργιας αυτου του φορουμ
δεν εχουν παραπονεθει ποτε.Εμεις ειμαστε το φορουμ.
η επιθετικοτητα,υπαρχει και θα υπαρχει παντου οπως και εξω απο εδω.
μια μικρογραφια της κοινωνιας μας ειναι το φορουμ αυτο..
κανενας δεν δεσμευεται εφορου ζωης...οποιος θελει φευγει...οποιον τον ενοχλει η επιθετικοτητα ας φυγει...
ετσι λειτουργουν τα πραγματα ειτε σου αρεσει ειτε οχι..
δεν μπορεις να αλλαξεις αυτο το φορουμ,καταλαβε το ειδικα με την τακτικη που εχεις επιλεξει
να το κανεις.Δεν κερδιζεις τον σεβασμο με τις γνωσεις αλλα με το τι ανθρωπος εισαι
και αληθεια ειμαι ενα μηνα εδω καθημερινα και κατι αντιστοιχο σαν την δικη σου περιπτωση δεν εχω συναντησει.
Δεν ζητησε κανενας τη βοηθεια σου.πολυ ευγενικο εκ μερους σου να θες να βοηθησεις αλλα λυπαμαι δεν φαινεται κατι τετοιο...αντιθετα.
εμενα μου αρεσει οπως λειτουργουν εδω τα πραγματα και δεν εχω κανενα παραπονο.
αντιθετως νιωθω σα να ειμαστε ολοι μια οικογενεια.δεν ξερεις ποσο πολυ εχω βοηθηθει εδω μεσα....δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις....σε φασεις που ημουνα στα προθυρα να καταρευσω
εμπαινα εδω μεσα και ενιωθα υπεροχα,ενιωθα οτι ειχα τους φιλους μου...
φιλοι οι οποιοι δεν μου γυρισαν ουτε μια στιγμη την πλατη,
φιλοι,περισσοτερο φιλοι απο αυτους που εχω εκει εξω...
φιλοι που εχω αγαπησει χωρις καν να τους εχω δει απλα μονο τους φανταζομαι....
βρηκα ανθρωπους εδω μεσα πανο,και νιωθω ομορφα...ξερω οτι οποτε χρειαστω βοηθεια
θα τρεξουν να με βοηθησουν..και ειναι τοσο ωραιο αυτο..οτανδεν με στηριζει καν η ιδια μου η οικογενεια..
αντι να στρεφεσαι εναντιον λοιπον αυτου του φορουμ που εχει βοηθησει οχι μονο εμενα αλλα και αλλους κοιταξε να επωφεληθεις.αν παλι δεν σου κανει,απλα φυγε..
το να αναγκασεις ενα παιδι να σηκωθει στο λεωφορειο δεν θα το κανει ευγενικο...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by melene_
> φτανει!αρκετα πανο,αληθεια.
> μπορεις να εχεις ολη την καλη προθεση να βοηθησεις αλλα βλεπεις οτι ο τροπος σου αντι να λειτουργει ευεργετικα εκνευριζει.
> ειναι ολοι λαθος και εσυ σωστος?κανε μια αυτοκριτικη.
> με ειπες δικαια και προσπαθω οσο περισσοτερο να ειμαι και εδω και στη ζωη μου.Δεν υπερασπιζομαι κανεναν απλα θα σου πω τη γνωμη μου,
> θα μου απαντησεις.σε παρακαλω απαντησε μου αμεσα,αυτα περι τουρκοκρατιας κλπ κλπ εκτος απ\'οτι με κουραζουν δεν τα καταλαβαινω κιολας.Δεν χρειαζεται.
> ο τροπος πειθους επικληση στην αυθεντεια να ξερεις δεν πιανει παντα...βλεπεις οτι δεν πιανει στη δικη σου περιπτωση,για το καλο σου λοιπον και το καλο των αλλων σε παρακαλω να βαλεις ενα τελος σε ολο αυτο.
> Οπως καταλαβαινεις ολο αυτο δεν βοηθαει,αντιθετως δημιουργει ,εγαλυτερες εντασεις..
> Και σε παρακαλω,ευθεως απαντησε μου,
> ...


*\"στο ρευμα της ζωης καποιος σημερα πνιγεται \" για να του δωσω χερι συμπαραστασης να βγει απο το ρευμα , θα πρεπει να ρωτησω τα ψαρια , το νερο, τα κλαδια που παρασερνονται απο την δινη του , ολα..γιατι ολα αυτα ειναι μερος της φυσης που βρηκαμε και ετσι θελουμε να την εχουμε Ποιος του ειπε αυτου του διαφορετικου να πεσει να πνιγει στο ποταμι?*
καπως ετσι φτανει στην αντιληψη μου η προταση σου καιλυπαμαι πολυ αλλα την αποριπτω γιατι εχω και εγω αναγκη να μπορω να αλλαξω αυτα που θεωρω επικινδυνα για τους αλλους...

----------


## melene

δεν μου απαντησες...η αν μου απαντησες δεν καταλαβα..
ειναι πολυ συγκεκριμενα νομιζω αυτα που ειπα..αν θες λοιπον απαντησε μου!
διαφορετικα αν μπορεις.
σχετικα ομως με την απαντηση που εδωσες θα ηθελα να πω οτι αν ειναι να σωσεις καποιον που πνιγεται και κατσεις να εξετασεις πρωτα τα ψαρια τα κλαδια και το περιβαλλον
εεε μεχρι να τα εξετασεις ολα αυτα θα εχει πνιγει ο αλλος....
πρεπει λοιπον αντι να μιλας του μελλοθανατου για τη συσταση του κλαδιου
απλωσε το χερι...ξερεις ομως παντα υπαρχει ο κινδυνος να πεσεις και εσυ μεσα....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Εχεις σαλταρει τελειως.
> *εδω δειχνεις επιθετικος και δεν δικαιουσαι απαντησης...*
> Αφου ομως το θεμα για σενα ειναι η επικοινωνια θα μας πεις απο που πηγαζει αυτη η επιθυμια; 
> Η δικη μου επιθυμια επικοινωνιας πηγαζει απο το γεγονος οτι παντα ηθελα να υπηρχε ενα σαιτ στο οποιο θα μπορουσαν να επικοινωνουν μαζι πολλοι ανθρωποι ..Πιστευω ακραδαντα οτι ολοι κατι εχουν να μου μαθουν και να τους μαθω στην ζωη και χοι τα \"κλισε\" οπως οικογενεια , σχολειο πατριδα κοινωνια κλπ Προφανως μεγαλωσες σε ενα βιαιο περιβαλλον με κοντρες αναμεσα στους γονεις σου. *μηπως εδω μιλας για το δικο σου?πως ξερεις σε τι περιβαλλον μεγαλωσα εγω η καποιος αλλος χωρις να με ρωτησεις?*
> *εσυ αληθεια γιατι θες να επικοινωνησεις?*
> Θες να μας πεις για αυτο; Το εχεις συζητησει με τον θεραπευτη σου; Ειμαστε εδω για να σε βοηθησουμε


Καταρχην να σε πληροφορησω οτι σε ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη αλλα ξερω πιο πολλα απο τον θεραπευτη μου για την προσωπικοτητα μου οπως αλλωστε και εσυ....
Η διαφορα μας ειναι οτι εγω μεσω της επικοινωνιας μου με οποιους δεχονται τους κανονες που εχω βαλει , δεν χρειαζομαι θεραπευτη γιατι ο σκοπος καθε θεραπειας ειναι ακριβως να μπορει καποιος να κανει αυτο που ζητω απο ολους σας εδω!
*Να ξερετε να ελεγχετε την επιθετικοτητα σας και να μπορειτε να πειτε γιατι ηρθατε εδω να επικοινωνησετε με τους αλλους...Τι ζητατε δηλαδη απο τους αλλους ανθρωπους εδω μεσα.*

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Κρυβεις πολλη οργη μεσα σου. Θα μας πεις απο που πηγαζει και γιατι βαζεις ορους στην επικοινωνια; Προφανως μεγαλωσες σε συντηρητικο περιβαλλον οπου επρεπε να υπακους σε κανονες. Μιλησε ελευθερα

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by melene_
> δεν μου απαντησες...η αν μου απαντησες δεν καταλαβα..
> ειναι πολυ συγκεκριμενα νομιζω αυτα που ειπα..αν θες λοιπον απαντησε μου!
> να τι σου απαντησα αλλα λογω της επιθετικοτητας σου δεν μπορεσες να το καταλαβεις!
> *οτι αν ειναι να σωσεις καποιον που πνιγεται και κατσεις να εξετασεις πρωτα τα ψαρια τα κλαδια και το περιβαλλον εχει μεχρι να τα εξετασεις ολα αυτα θα εχει πνιγει ο αλλος....*
> Γιαυτο Μελενα λεω οτι θα πρεπει να υπαρχει μοντεριτορ εδω μεσα.Γιατι αν εγραφες αυτα που εγραψες σε μενα πχ στην αφρουλα , η σε καποιον αλλον , απο στενοχωρια , μπορει αντι να βγει απο το φορουμ , να θελησει να βγει απο την ζωη γιατι δεν βρηκε αυτο που ηθελε εδω εστω κι αν δεν την αφησαν οι αναγκες καποιων αλλων για προβολη της επιθετικοτητας τους οπως κανεις τωρα εσυ , πιο ηπια βεβαια *αλλα το ιδιο πιεστικα*  σε μενα να φυγω απο το φορουμ για να μεινει στα χερια αυτων που αρνουνται να μαθουν πως γινεται η επικοινωνια με τους αλλους
> διαφορετικα αν μπορεις.
> σχετικα ομως με την απαντηση που εδωσες θα ηθελα να πω οτι αν ειναι να σωσεις καποιον που πνιγεται και κατσεις να εξετασεις πρωτα τα ψαρια τα κλαδια και το περιβαλλον
> εεε μεχρι να τα εξετασεις ολα αυτα θα εχει πνιγει ο αλλος....
> ...


ξερεις ομως παντα υπαρχει ο κινδυνος να πεσεις και εσυ μεσα.... 
η μονη διαφορα αναμεσα σε ενα πνιγμενο ανθρωπο οχι απο νερ αλλα απο ιδεες η σκεψεις και σε ενα που ξερει απο εικοινωνια , ειναι οτι αυτος που ξερει απο εικοινωνια δηλαδη εγω , αφου μπορεσα και εφτιαξα κανονες , δεν εφηνω τις σκεψεις μου να με πανε οπου θελουν εκεινες!!!!!!
Μπορω να της ελεγχω...
Πχ επειδη ξερω οτι αν πεσω απο ενα ψηλο κτηριο χαμω θα χτυπησω και θα πονεσω , οσο και να με τρωει η περιεργεια ,
*λεω οχι δεν θα το κανω* στον εαυτο μου και γιαυτο μου αρεσει να μιλαω και με αλλους γιατι θελω ολοι οσοι ερχονται εδω να μιλησουμε να ειναι καθε μερα αν χρειαστει εδω , ολοι μαζι εδω ,για να συζηταμε τις σκεψεις και τα προβληματα μας...

----------


## zinovia

πανο, νομιζω οτι εχεις νοιωσει πολυ την απορριψη..Γιαυτο θελεις να οικειοποιηθεις ενα σαιτ που δεν ανηκει σε κανενα παρα μονο στα μελη του- και το Νικο-,να θεσεις ορια στην εκφραση και να επιβαλλεις την αποψη σου, αντι να την εκθεσεις και να τη θεσεις προς συζητηση στα μελη.
Το αν θα δεχτουν τα μελη ή οχι μια προταση ειναι αναφαιρετο δημοκρατικο δικαιωμα τους.Οπως ανεφερε και ενα αλλο μελος πρωτυτερα, εδω δεν ειμαστε ασυλο, και ουτε πιστευουμε σε αυτα..

Οσο για το οτι εσυ επιμονα ζητας την υπαρξη μοντερειτορ αυτος υπαρχει και ειναι η Σηλια αν δεν κανω λαθος...

----------


## melene

οπως κανω εγω τωρα?θεωρεις οτι ειμαι επιθετικη?αν ναι λυπαμαι εισαι καχυποπτος..
δεν εχω καμια τετοια προθεση.ο μονος πιεστικος εδω μεσα μαλλον εισαι εσυ φιλε μου..
εσυ μιλας για δικηγορους και δικαστηρια,για θεμιτα και αθεμιτα μεσα να επιβαλλεις αυτο που προτεινεις κανενας αλλος...
δεν σου ζητησα να φυγεις..σε συμβουλεψα...δεν επεμεινα,αυτο δεν λεγεται πιεση...
α!δηλαδη ηρθες εδω για να μας μαθεις με ποιον τροπο θα επικοινωνουμε?
ρωτησες αν θελουμε??
εσυ τι οφελος εχεις απο αυτο??
και γιατι μα γιατι επειμενεις τοσο πολυ?τι σε κανει να υποστηριζεις με τοσο παθος αυτο το πραγμα?
ποιο ειναι το κινητρο σου?
εχω διατυπωσει την ιδια ερωτηση πολλες φορες,απαντησε μου σε παρακαλω οσο πιο λακωνικα γινεται και αν μπορεις χωρις παρομοιωσεις και ιστορικες αναφορες.

----------


## Παστελι

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :E

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Κρυβεις πολλη οργη μεσα σου. Θα μας πεις απο που πηγαζει και γιατι βαζεις ορους στην επικοινωνια; Προφανως μεγαλωσες σε συντηρητικο περιβαλλον οπου επρεπε να υπακους σε κανονες. Μιλησε ελευθερα


αγαπητέ φίλε , μια ολόκληρη γεννια , η γεννια του πολυτεχνείου
μεγαλωσαμε με συντηριτικα ιδεωδη και αξιες αυτα που λεμε στερεοτυπα...
*Εχεις δικιο οτι κρυβω πολλη οργη μεσα μου* 
Δεν ηρθα ομως εδω για να στην μεταδώσω...
Ηρθα γιατι μου δινει οση δυναμη χρειαζεται για να μπορεσω να σε βοηθησω αν με χρεαστεις καποτε...
Ξερεις δεν ειναι ευκολο σημερα ουτε αλλωστε ποτε , να βοηθησεις καποιον αλλον...
Θα σου φερω ενα παραδειγμα...
Μου αρεσει πολυ να τρεχω με το αυτοκινητο και την μοτοσυκλετα μου...
Οι γονεις μου , ο δασκαλος μου , καποιοι φιλοι , μου ελεγαν συχνα πανο προσεχε με την μηχανη! Τρεχεις πολυ!
ΟΜως εμενα μου αρεσε πολυ να τρεχω γιατι ενοιωθα ελευθερος οταν με χτυπουσε ο ανεμος στο προσωπο και μου εκλεινε τα ματια ...
Μια μερα ομως γλυστρησα με 10χλμ ταχυτητα , σε κατι λαδια που ειχαν χυθει στο δρομο και σουρθηκα καμμια 20 μετρα...
Ενω δεν ετρεχα ενω εκανα αυτο που ελεγαν ολοι , σημερα το μπουτι μου εχει φτιαξει ενα σακο γεματο υγρα \"υγρωμα \" λεγεται το οποιο θα το κουβαλαω σε ολη μου την ζωη γιατι δεν αξιζει τον κοπο να εγχειριστει , αφου ειναι μια φυσικη αμυνα του οργανισμου μας για να μας προστατεψει απο την υψηλη θερμοτητα που αναπτυσεται λογω τριβης!!
Δεν το ηξερα αυτο και αμεσως μολις μου το ειπε ο γιατρος μου 
αυτοματα το μυαλο μου πηγε στο air bag. Σκεφτομαι οτι αυτος που ανακαλυψε το air bag ισως να ηταν γιατρος η ασθενης σαν εμενα ! Πολυ θαηθελα να μπορεσω μια μερα να μπω σε ενα ιατρικο σαιτ στις ΗΠΑ, την Αγγλια η την Γερμανια, τον Καναδα η την Γαλλια να βρω αυτον τον ανθρωπο και να τον ρωτησω αν αυτο που σκεφτομαι ειναι σωστο....
Αν ομως βρω ενα κλιμα σαν αυτο εδω μεσα , σιγουρα θα με παρουν πολλοι για τρελλο και αν δεν υπαρχει μοντερειτορ να με προστατεψει , θα δυσκολευθω να επικοινωνησω με τον εφευρετη του air bag!!!!!!!!!!!
Εδω ας πουμε , θα ηθελα να διαβασω την γνωμη των πιο παλιων μελων για τοθεμα που εβαλα , αλλα μεχρι στιγμης , κανεις δεν μου ειπε μια ολοκληρωμενη προταση για τους λογους που θελει η δεν θελει να περιριστει η επιθετικοτητα εκτος απο τον Νικο και την νατυρ στην αρχη....
Εσυ για να ρωτησω και εγω με την σειρα μου , αν αρχισω να σε βριζω ,να σε ειρωνεύομαι , να σε κοροιδευω , δεν θα θυμωνες μαζι μου?

----------


## zinovia

Πανο, πες μας τι σε απασχολει, και παψε να μας κανεις κριτικη, και να μας δασκαλευεις!!!
Ουτε μωρα παιδια εμαστε ουτε κουτοι!!

Ειναι προφανες οτι κατι σε απασχολει, μοιρασου το με μας, και θα δεις ολοι θα σε ακουσουν και θα προσπαθησουν να σε βοηθησουν!!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Αρα ειναι ξεκαθαρο πως το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι παντα ενιωθες περιορισμενος και εχεις γνωρισει την απορριψη σε μεγαλο βαθμο. Προφανως εκει οφειλεται η επιθετικοτητα σου και η αναγκη να ασχοληθουν οι αλλοι μαζι σου

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Αμάν άρχισε πάλι τις αερολογίες!
Ας τις εξετάσουμε μια μια.



> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Δεν το βρισκω καθολου απιθανο γιατι στις ΗΠΑ που απο οτι φαινεται σχετιζεσαι ακομα υπαρχει η ΚΟΥ_ΚΛΟΥΞ _ΚΛΑΝ παροτι εχουν ηδη τον πρωτο μαυρο προεδρο ! Εχεις ακουσει ποτε για τον νομο του Λυντς? Συχνα η επιθετικοτητα οταν ειναι ανεξελεγχτη οδηγει σε μαζικη υστερια! Ηδη εχω δεχθει πολλες απειλες εδω μεσα απο ψυχικα ασθενεις ? αλλους? τι σημασια εχει? Το θεμα μας ειναι αν η απεριοριστη επειθετικοτητα προαγει η εμποδιζει τον διαλογο γιατι αυτος ειναι ο σκοπος του φορουμ


Ποιος σου είπε πως έχω καμια σχέση με Αμερική; Οποιος μιλάει αγγλικά δηλαδή είναι και του εξωτερικού; Και που κολλάει η KKK με το θέμα σου; Και μετά έχεις και το θράσος να λες πως οι άλλοι γενικολογούν ενώ εσύ μένεις επί του θέματος! Τέτοιες μπουρδολογίες έχεις γράψει σε ένα σωρό θέματα, εξού και δε θεωρείσαι και πολλής περιωπής εδώ μέσα πια. Επειδή αυτό που διακρίνεις προς ΤΟ AΤΟΜΟ ΣΟΥ και μονο, ΕΣΎ το γενικεύεις σε \"άκρατη επιθετικότητα που εμποδίζει το διάλογο\" να στο ξεκαθαρίσω για άλλη μια φορα. Εμείς σε αυτό το forum περνάμε μια χαρά, συζητάμε, βοηθάμε ο ένας τον άλλο και μιλάμε για όσα μας απασχολούν πολύ καιρό πριν εμφανιστείς. ΕΣΈΝΑ δε θέλουμε, ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΈΝΑ ΕΣΈΝΑ, γιατί σε θεωρούμε ενοχλητικό, ανούσιο και προσβλητικό. Στο έγραψα και στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα ότι εσύ είσαι το πρόβλημα και γενικεύεις μια συμπεριφορά που προβάλλεται μονο στο άτομο σου αλλα, ΕΝΤΕΛΏΣ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΙΚA, επέλεξες να σχολιάσεις κάτι τελείως άσχετο με αυτό.




> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Η επιθετικοτητα εμποδιζει τον διαλογο και αυτο συμβαινει γιατι δεν διαβαζεις τι γραφουν οι αλλοι αλλα εχεις στο μυαλο σου μονο να αποδειξεις οτι κανουν λαθος.Λες οτι εσυ διαγραφεις τα μηνυματα σου.Με ρωτησες εμενα γιατι δεν διγαρφω τα δικα μου για να εχεις μετρο συγκρισης?


Όχι βεβαια, σαφώς και δε σε ρώτησα γιατί δεν είμαι τόσο υπερφίαλη ώστε 1) να προβάλω συνεχώς το ποσα μηνύματα μου στέλνουν ώστε να αποδείξω πως είμαι ευπρόσδεκτη στο forum και 2) δε θεωρώ καν τα u2u παράμετρο που επιδέχεται σύγκρισης. Σε περίπτωση που δεν το κατάλαβες, ανέφερα τα δικά μου μηνύματα για να σου δείξω ποσο παντελώς ανόητο είναι να αναφέρεις τα δικά σου ως ένδειξη πως είσαι αρεστός.




> _Originally posted by πανος12345_αν καποιος μου εστελνε οπως λες ενα τραγουδακι δεν ερχεται σε αντιφαση με το οτι θες να αποδειξης οτι δεν με θελουν στο σαιτ?


Όσον αφορά το τραγουδάκι που ανέφερα, εσύ μπορείς να έχεις στο μυαλό σου το \"Tina Turner - You\'re simply the best\". Εγώ πάλι εννοούσα κάτι περισσότερο σε στυλ Archive - Get Out.


Όσον αφορά το ότι έμαθες από αλλα μέλη για την Αφρούλα, και το λες κιόλας σαν να είναι για καλο, να σου επιστήσω την προσοχή στο ότι η Αφρούλα έγραφε εδώ η ίδια, και δε χρειαζόταν κανένας να στην αναφέρει γιατί τα θέματα της ήταν πάνω πάνω για πολλές μέρες, μέρες κατά τις οποιες ήσουν εδώ, έβλεπες το θέμα της πρώτο στη λίστα αλλα διάλεγες να απαντήσεις σε αλλα θέματα και να ανοίξεις δικά σου, άσχετα, και δεν της έγραψες ούτε έναν συμπαραστατικο λόγο. Όπως έχω πει προηγουμένως σε άλλο post μου, ΕΠΈΛΕΞΕΣ να την αγνοήσεις και μετά ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΊΗΣΕΣ τη κατάσταση της για να ανοίξεις ένα θέμα που να προωθεί τα δικά σου συμφέροντα. Ξανά, ντροπή σου.




> _Originally posted by πανος12345_Τι παει να πει προσωπικη αλληλογραφια? Το γνωριζεις οτι στα δικαστηρια της Ελλαδας με μια απλη επιστολη μπορεις να αποδειξεις οτι θες ? Το ξερεις οτι ο γραπτος λογος ειναι τεκμηριο ενοχης η αθωοτητας ? Εν προκειμενω πως να υπεαρσπιστω τον εαυτο μου αν δεν επικαλεσθω τα κινητρα της συμπεριφορας μου? Πως θα αποδειξω το πως εμαθα απο αλλα μελη για την Αφρουλα και οτι μπορει να υπηρξαν πολλες αλλες παρομοιες περιπτωσεις? Το γνωριζεις οτι ολα τα στοιχεια που γραφονται στο ιντερνετ ειναι υποχρεωτικο να προσφερονται σε πρωτη ζητηση απο καθε χρηστη απ το νομο?


Όσον αφορά το νομο, καταρχάς με μια απλή επιστολή δεν μπορείς να αποδείξεις ούτε το όνομα σου. Ο γραπτός λόγος πράγματι αποτελεί τεκμήριο ενοχης η αθωότητας, αλλα στην περίπτωση μας το ότι θεωρείς πως \"κατηγορείσαι\" για τα μηνύματα σου είναι απλά η τεχνική άμυνας γνωστη και ως \"σας δείχνω το δένδρο για να μη δείτε το δασος\". Κανέναν σε αυτό το forum δεν ενδιαφέρουν τα u2u σου, στο είπα και πριν, στο ξαναλέω και τώρα, ο μονος λόγος που αναφέρθηκα σε αυτά ήταν για να σου δείξω πως δεν έχουν καμια χρήση η σχέση με το εν λόγω θέμα. Tα μέλη κρίνονται ΜΟΝΟ από τα post που κάνουν ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ γιατί αυτά είναι και τα μονα αδιαμφισβήτητα τεκμήρια των πράξεων τους. Τέλος, εσύ το ξέρεις πως για να εκδοθεί ένταλμα ανοίγματος φακέλων προσωπικών δεδομένων πρέπει πρώτα να Αποδειχθεί ότι τα εν λόγω ντοκουμέντα μπορεί να περιλαμβάνουν ενοχοποιητικά η αθωωτικά στοιχεια; 




> _Originally posted by πανος12345_Και τέλος, επί του θέματος στην κυριολεξία. *Επιτελους! Η δικη μου μορφη επιθετικοτητας*


Είπε ο άνθρωπος που συνδέει την επιθετικότητα προς το άτομο του με την KKK, που σε θέματα σχέσεων κατηγορεί το Κράτος Πρόνοιας και τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας, και σε θέματα μελαγχολίας η δε θυμάμαι και εγώ τι ήταν, αναφέρει τις χασισοφυτείες της Κρήτης, από τον άνθρωπο που επανειλημμένως ο περίγυρος του του επειστηει την προσοχή ότι διαβάζει επιλεκτικά και απαντάει με πλατειάσεις και αοριστίες. E δεν μπορείς να μη γελάσεις με αυτό το σχόλιο  :Smile: 




> _Originally posted by πανος12345_αν οπως λες 
> \"όπου δεν υπάρχει ίχνος σου, επικρατεί ηρεμία, εποικοδομητικός διάλογος και πραγματική βοήθεια\" εσυ γιατι χολοσκας και ασχολησαι με την σταγονα και χανεις την θαλασσα?


Εγώ χάνω τη θάλασσα; Έλα μια βόλτα από το προφίλ μου και δες σε ποσα διαφορετικά θέματα απαντάω καθημερινά. Μετά πήγαινε και μια βόλτα από το δικό σου προφίλ. Μήπως παραείσαι εγωκεντρικός; (Μην απαντήσεις, ρητορικά ρώτησα)




> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Τι ειναι αυτο που σε εμποδιζει , οταν νοιωθεις την αναγκη να βγαλεις την επιθετικοτητα σου πανω μου οπως κανουν αλλωστε και πολλοι αλλοι να καταλαβεις οτι παραβιαζεις την δικη μου ελευθερη αποψη η επιθυμια να μπορω να επικοινωνησω μονο με αυτους που δεχονται τους ορους που βαζω..


Γιατί καλο μου ατομακι, προσπαθείς να επιβάλεις τους δικούς σου ορους επικοινωνίας σε ολόκληρο το forum! Και δε γουστάρουμε ούτε τους ορους σου, ούτε το στυλ σου, ούτε τις αλλαγές που θέλεις να προτείνεις. Στα δικά σου θέματα, που ανοίγεις για ΔΙΚA ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΉΜΑΤΑ, these ο,τι κανόνα θέλεις αλλα exe υπόψιν σου πως κανεις δεν είναι ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΈΝΟΣ να τους ακολουθήσει. Εσύ εδώ προσπαθείς δικτατορικά να αλλάξεις τον τρόπο λειτουργίας ενός ολοκληρου forum που που προϋπήρχε της θλιβερής παρουσίας σου, επειδή απλά και μονο δεν κολλάει με τη δικη σου οπτική (και μετά έχεις και το θράσος να λες πως ΕΓΏ βλέπω την πραγματικότητα μέσα μονο από τα δικά μου ματια) Απειλείς με καταγγελίες και εκθέτεις ένα σωρό προσωπικά επιχειρήματα, γενικεύοντας την επιθετικότητα σου στα υπόλοιπα μέλη, ενώ μέχρι την σήμερον δεν προϋπήρξε κανένα άλλο παρόμοιο πρόβλημα.

ΟΠΟΤΕ ΣΟΥ ΞΑΝΑΛΈΩ! Εμείς είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι με το πως έχουν τα πράγματα, αν δεν σου αρέσει, άντε στην παραλια να κανεις καμια 10ρια απλωτές, μπας και πέσει και η μπάκα δηλαδή...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> πανο, νομιζω οτι εχεις νοιωσει πολυ την απορριψη..Γιαυτο θελεις να οικειοποιηθεις ενα σαιτ που δεν ανηκει σε κανενα παρα μονο στα μελη του- και το Νικο-,να θεσεις ορια στην εκφραση και να επιβαλλεις την αποψη σου, αντι να την εκθεσεις και να τη θεσεις προς συζητηση στα μελη.
> Συγνωμη ζηνοβια μου αλλα αυτο εδω το ποστ τι αλλο σκοπο εχει απο το να συγκεντωθεις λιγο στο θεμα του διαβαζοντας τον τιτλο και να γραψεις *ας πουμε*
> *\"θεωρω οτι ειναι καλη η επιθετικοτητα μου γιατι μπορω και εκτονώνομαι εδω μεσα \"*
> Το αν θα δεχτουν τα μελη ή οχι μια προταση ειναι αναφαιρετο δημοκρατικο δικαιωμα τους.Οπως ανεφερε και ενα αλλο μελος πρωτυτερα, εδω δεν ειμαστε ασυλο, και ουτε πιστευουμε σε αυτα..
> 
> Οσο για το οτι εσυ επιμονα ζητας την υπαρξη μοντερειτορ αυτος υπαρχει και ειναι η Σηλια αν δεν κανω λαθος...


εσυ ζηνοβια μπορεις να γραψεις αυτο που θες να γινει και να το εξηγησεις λιγο για να πεισεις και εμενα ?
αυτο σημαινει φορουμ....επικοινωνια=διαλο ος= αυτοελεγχος =σκεψη+αναλυση+αποφαση+δρασ η μεμονομενα η ομαδικα για να επιτευθει καποιος στοχος

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Αρα ειναι ξεκαθαρο πως το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι παντα ενιωθες περιορισμενος και εχεις γνωρισει την απορριψη σε μεγαλο βαθμο. Προφανως εκει οφειλεται η επιθετικοτητα σου και η αναγκη να ασχοληθουν οι αλλοι μαζι σου


αυτο ειναι η απαντηση σου στο ερωτημα μου για σενα?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> Αμάν άρχισε πάλι τις αερολογίες!
> Ας τις εξετάσουμε μια μια.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Δεν το βρισκω καθολου απιθανο γιατι στις ΗΠΑ που απο οτι φαινεται σχετιζεσαι ακομα υπαρχει η ΚΟΥ_ΚΛΟΥΞ _ΚΛΑΝ παροτι εχουν ηδη τον πρωτο μαυρο προεδρο ! Εχεις ακουσει ποτε για τον νομο του Λυντς? Συχνα η επιθετικοτητα οταν ειναι ανεξελεγχτη οδηγει σε μαζικη υστερια! Ηδη εχω δεχθει πολλες απειλες εδω μεσα απο ψυχικα ασθενεις ? αλλους? τι σημασια εχει? Το θεμα μας ειναι αν η απεριοριστη επειθετικοτητα προαγει η εμποδιζει τον διαλογο γιατι αυτος ειναι ο σκοπος του φορουμ
> ...


θυμασαι τι ειπαμε λιγα ποστ [ριν για την γενικευση?
διαβασε τι γραφεις εδω 
\"Εσύ εδώ προσπαθείς δικτατορικά να αλλάξεις τον τρόπο λειτουργίας ενός ολοκληρου forum \"
και εδω 
Στα δικά σου θέματα, που ανοίγεις για ΔΙΚA ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΉΜΑΤΑ, these ο,τι κανόνα θέλεις αλλα exe υπόψιν σου πως κανεις δεν είναι ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΈΝΟΣ να τους ακολουθήσει.
Μπορει καποιος απο σας που υποστηριζει οτι αυτο το φορουμ λειτουργει καλα οπως εχει να εξηγησει στην κοπελια οτι δεν βγαινει τιποτα σχετικο με επικοινωνια σε αυτο το μηνυμα της?
ειναι σχετο μια θαλλασσα επιθετικοτητας?

*ιδιο της επιθετικοτητας ειναι εμμονη ιδεα για καποιον ... γραφεις \"και δεν της έγραψες ούτε έναν συμπαραστατικο λόγο\" ρωτησες προηγουμενως να μαθεις αν επιτρεπει ο αντμιν τα σχολια στο θεμα της αφρουλας ? ρωτησες να μαθεις αν το τελευταιο ποστ πριν την παρεμβαση του ηταν το δικο μου? να γιατι ισχυριζομια οτι πολλοι δεν μπορειτε να επικοινωνησετε αν δεν υπαρξει μοντερειτορ που θα αξιολογει για επιθετικοτητα τα μηνυματα σας !*

----------


## λίτσα

εγώ ακόμα να καταλάβω γιατί θεωρείς το φόρουμ επικίνδυνο...
αν μπορούσες να μου απαντήσεις με 2 κουβέντες απλές και καταννοητές θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεη....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> εγώ ακόμα να καταλάβω γιατί θεωρείς το φόρουμ επικίνδυνο...
> αν μπορούσες να μου απαντήσεις με 2 κουβέντες απλές και καταννοητές θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεη....


διαβασε λιτσα απο την αρχη αυτο το θεμα και ρωτα μετα τον εαυτο σου ποσα απο τοσες σελιδες που εχουν γραφει περιεχουν στοιχεια διαλογου και θεσεις σχετικα με αυτο που προτεινα και οχι μια παρορμητικη αποριψη[αυτο που ονομαζω χαριν ευκολιας επιθετικοτητα]...
Υπενυθμιζω σε ολους οτι το θεμα ειναι αν η επιθετικοτητα εμποδιζει η οχι τον διαλογο

----------


## zinovia

Δεν γραφω για να εκτονωνομαι, Πανο, αλλα για να εκφραστω...

Πιθανον να υπηρχε επιθετικη σταση απο καποια μελη του φορουμ προς αλλα κατα καιρους, ομως νομιζω οτι γινεται κατανοητη και συγχωρηται δεδομενου οτι πολλοι απο εμας βιωνουμε εντονο στρες...Κανενας ομως μεχρι τωρα δεν εχει κρατησει τη δικη σου σταση, να εχεις τετοια οργη και μενος με αυτους που δεν συμφωνουν μαζι σου!!Πως ειναι δυνατον να μην ειναι επιθετικοι απεναντι σου οταν μας προσεβαλλες μιλωντας με υποτιμητικες εκφρασεις για τους ασθενεις, οταν επικαλεισαι επαγγελματικη ιδιοτητα που δεν αποδεικνυεται απο πουθενα (και διαβασα το προφιλ σου) και βασει αυτης προχωρας σε θεσεις πολυ αμφιλλεγομενες (μιλω και για το παραδειγμα με τον ιερεα) η καταθετεις αποψεις στα θεματα των μελων με υφος αυθεντιας...
Πρωτα μας προσβαλλεις και μετα θες να σε αποδεχτουμε...
Πρεπει να σου πω οτι οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας περακολουθουνται απο γιατρο, δεν μπαινουμε στο σαιτ για να βρουμε γιατρο ή ιατρικη βοηθεια...Οποτε η σχετικη προσφορα σου ειναι μαλλον περιττη...

Γιατι καλυτερα δεν μας μιλας για σενα..?Φαινεται οτι σε απασχολλουν πολλα..Εκφρασου Πανο...

----------


## zinovia

Και γενικα ειναι κανονας στοιχειωδους ευγενειας, οταν εισερχεσαι σε ενα χωρο να φροντιζεις πρωτα να συστηθεις και πολυ αργοτερα να ασκησεις κριτικη, ειδικα με τετοιο μενος...

----------


## iberis

Δεν εννοείς να καταλάβεις ότι αυτός εδώ ο χώρος δεν έχει σκοπό να υποκαταστήσει τον θεραπευτή κανενός. Και αυτό το γνωρίζουν και έχουν συμφωνήσει με αυτό όλοι όσοι έχουν γίνει μέλη εδώ...Ο καθένας εδώ, σας ενήλικος που είναι, είναι υπεύθυνος για τον εαυτό του. Αν γραφτεί κάποιος ανήλικος (δηλώνοντας ότι είναι ενήλικος), ευθύνη γι\' αυτόν έχουν οι γονείς του.
Εσύ αν κατάλαβα καλά -καθώς ο λόγος σου είναι πολλές φορές δυσνόητος, πράγμα που μου κάνει εντύπωση καθώς δηλώνεις ψυχολόγος- θέλεις να μετατραπεί το φόρουμ σε έναν χώρο που θα θεραπεύει ή θα βελτιώνει την κατάσταση των ανθρώπων που πάσχουν από κάποια ψυχική ασθένεια. Ή που θα σώζει ζωές.
Είναι ψευδαίσθηση να νομίζει κάποιος ότι μέσα από δω θα βρει την γιατρειά του. Προσωρινή ανακούφιση ναι, προσωρινή εκτόνωση ναι, ανταλλαγή απόψεων ναι, αλλά γιατρειά σε καμία περίπτωση. Εσύ σαν ψυχολόγος που δηλώνεις ότι είσαι, θα έπρεπε να είσαι ο τελευταίος που θα ζητούσε κάτι τέτοιο.
Αν είναι όντως έτσι αυτό που ζητάς, είναι επικίνδυνο.


Αλλά εφόσον είσαι σίγουρος ότι μπορεί να γίνει γιατί δεν τον κάνεις εσύ? Να δημιουργήσεις ένα δικό σου φόρουμ τύπου sos! Kαι εφόσον τα καταφέρεις καλά, τότε θα έχεις και αρκετά μέλη (έχε όμως στο νου σου ότι οι άνθρωποι δεν μπαίνουν σε καλούπια και η διαφορετικότητα του κάθε ανθρώπου απαιτεί ιδιαίτερη μεταχείριση). Γιατί προσπαθείς να κάνεις κουμάντο στον χώρο κάποιου άλλου? Γιατί το να απειλείς δεν σημαίνει ότι προτείνεις κάτι αλλά ότι προσπαθείς να επιβάλεις κάτι με το στανιό! Βέβαια μπορεί να βρεις τον μπελά σου αν δεν μπορέσεις να σώσεις κάποιον -όπως φαντάζομαι ότι θα ισχυρίζεσαι ότι μπορεί να κάνει το φόρουμ σου- αλλά την ευθύνη τότε θα την έχεις εσύ.


Όσον αφορά τις απειλές σου, δεν νομίζω ότι πιάνουν τόπο. Λες ο Νίκος μία μέρα να ξύπνησε και να είπε \"βρε δεν κάνω ένα φόρουμ?\" χωρίς να συμβουλευτεί νομικό, πέρα από τις ευαισθησίες που έχει ως ψυχολόγος και που τον καθιστούν ιδιαίτερα προσεκτικό?

Έχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι απλά έχεις βαλθεί να κάνεις μία ανατροπή...χωρίς να έχεις λόγους (αυτοί που ισχυρίζεσαι δεν είναι ρεαλιστικοί). Είσαι κάτι σαν επαναστάτης χωρίς αιτία...Μην απορείς όμως με αυτούς που τα βάζουν μαζί σου και που υποπτεύονται ότι μπορεί να τα κάνεις αυτά για τους χ,ψ λόγους. 

Δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθώ περαιτέρω με αυτό το θέμα. Ήθελα απλά να καταθέσω την άποψή μου.

----------


## xika

εχουμε τα προβληματα μας αποκτησαμε κι αλλο τωρα...πωπω...

πανο διακοπες θα πας?????

----------


## zinovia

Α! και κατι που θυμηθηκα!
Αν δεν κανω λαθος υπαρχει ιστοσελιδα που λες τι σε απασχολει και σου απαντουν ειδικοι.Καμια σχεση ομως με τη δικη μας κοινοτητα..

----------


## λίτσα

για εμένα όταν γίνεται κάποιος διάλογος και πόσο μάλλον όταν συμμετέχουν πολλά και άγνωστα κατά κάποιο τρόπο μεταξύ τους άτομα είναι φυσικό να υπάρχει και ο αντίλογος και η διαμάχη και η επιθετικότητα και η διαφωνία και οι βρισιές αν θέλεις....
δεν είναι εφικτό όλοι να συμφωνούν με όλους...πάντα θα υπάρχει και η άλλη άποψη η οποία θα εκφράζεται ανάλογα με το τί λαμβάνει ο καθένας....
και από την στιγμή που εσύ παίρνεις μια θέση αρχηγού χωρίς να σου την έχει δώσει κανένας , μας ζητάς να συζητούμε με τους δικούς σου όρους , και μας αποκαλείς με χίλια δύο κοσμητικά επίθετα τί περιμένεις;;;;
στην αρχή δεν κρύβω πως είχα δυσανασχετίσει και εγώ, βλέποντας όμως την ανάγκη σου για επικοινωνία είμαι διατεθειμένη να επικοινωνήσω....
όχι όμως με τους δικούς σου όρους....αλλά με τους όρους που προβλέπει ένας υγιής διάλογος....ακόμα και με τις παραφωνίες του...

και κάτι άλλο....για εμένα το φόρουμ δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου επικίνδυνο....
αντίθετα με βοήθησε σε πολύ κρίσιμη φάση της ζωής μου....
βρήκα στηρίγματα εδώ μέσα που δεν περίμενα πως θα συναντούσα ποτέ στην ζωή μου...και ακόμα βρίσκω....

και για να γνωρίζεις με ποιον συνομιλείς....είμαι η λίτσα 29 ετών πάσχω από βαριάς μορφής κατάθλιψη με παρακολουθεί γιατρός ακολουθώ φαρμακευτική αγωγή και είμαι στην ανάρρωση......
είμαι ψυχικά ασθενής....ούτε ψυχάκιας...ούτε χαπάκιας....

αυτά τα λίγα ελπίζω να μην σε κούρασα....

----------


## zinovia

ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ

Νομιζω οτι η λεξη κλειδι για μας ειναι ΑΝΟΧΗ στη διαφορετικοτητα και στη εκφραση του αλλου...Οτι δηλαδη συχνα δεν υπαρχει εκει εξω..

Οσο για τα διαχειριστικα νομιζω οτι υπαρχει αντμινιστρειτορ και μοντερειτορ οποτε δεν βλεπω κατι αλλο να προστεθει..Ομως θα συζητησω καθε καλη ιδεα..

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Δεν γραφω για να εκτονωνομαι, Πανο, αλλα για να εκφραστω...
> 
> Πιθανον να υπηρχε επιθετικη σταση απο καποια μελη του φορουμ προς αλλα κατα καιρους, ομως νομιζω οτι γινεται κατανοητη και συγχωρηται δεδομενου οτι πολλοι απο εμας βιωνουμε εντονο στρες...Κανενας ομως μεχρι τωρα δεν εχει κρατησει τη δικη σου σταση, να εχεις τετοια οργη και μενος με αυτους που δεν συμφωνουν μαζι σου!!Πως ειναι δυνατον να μην ειναι επιθετικοι απεναντι σου οταν μας προσεβαλλες μιλωντας με υποτιμητικες εκφρασεις για τους ασθενεις, οταν επικαλεισαι επαγγελματικη ιδιοτητα που δεν αποδεικνυεται απο πουθενα (και διαβασα το προφιλ σου) και βασει αυτης προχωρας σε θεσεις πολυ αμφιλλεγομενες (μιλω και για το παραδειγμα με τον ιερεα) η καταθετεις αποψεις στα θεματα των μελων με υφος αυθεντιας...
> Πρωτα μας προσβαλλεις και μετα θες να σε αποδεχτουμε...
> Πρεπει να σου πω οτι οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας περακολουθουνται απο γιατρο, δεν μπαινουμε στο σαιτ για να βρουμε γιατρο ή ιατρικη βοηθεια...Οποτε η σχετικη προσφορα σου ειναι μαλλον περιττη...
> 
> Γιατι καλυτερα δεν μας μιλας για σενα..?Φαινεται οτι σε απασχολλουν πολλα..Εκφρασου Πανο...


αν δεν ειχες δηλωσει μονη σου ζηνοβια μια συγκεκριμενη συναισθηματικη ευασθησια , δεν θα επεμενα να σε κανω να καταλαβεις τι ειναι η επιθετικοτητα και που εμποδιζει τον διαλογο...επειδη ομως ο Νικος εξαφανιστηκε και συνεχιζω για δευτερη μερα να μαζευω περισσοτερα απο οσα χρειαζονται στοιχεια για να αποδειξω τους ισχυρισμους μου 
προσπαθασησε ζηνβια να βρεις εδω σημερα κατι που να εχω ραψει παρα την πιεση ολων σας που να καθιστα λογικη αποψη αυτο που εγραψες 
*να εχεις τετοια οργη και μενος με αυτους που δεν συμφωνουν μαζι σου!!*
νομιζω οτι ειναι οφθαλμοφανες που οδηγει τα μελη αυτου ειδικα του φορουμ Νικο η μειωμενη αντιληψη της πραγματικοτητας ....
Γραφει η ζηνοβια στο ποστ μου μια σταγονα στον ωκεανο θεματων αυτου του φορουμ στο οποιο με κλεινουν απο το πρωι στις 8 ηωρα οι συνεχεις επιθεσεις των μελων του φορουμ 
τις οποιες δυστυχως δεν ειναι καν σε θεση να αξιολογησουν σαν επιθετικοτητα αλλα τις εκλαμβανουν σαν να προερχονται απο τον συνπμιλητη τους
*να εχεις τετοια οργη και μενος με αυτους που δεν συμφωνουν μαζι σου!!*
πριν κλεισουμε σημερα το βραδυ θελω νικο να μελετησεις καλα οσα εουν γραφει εδω σημερα και να μου ραψεις εδω την αποψη σου για οσα συζητησαμε το πρωι...
Η δικαιολογια οτι ειμαι ψυολογος δεν ευσταθει γιατι τα μελη ηδη μου εχουν υποδειξει αλλους...
Η αποφαση ειναι δικη σου η δικη σας αν ειστε πολλοι στην διαχειρηση.
θα την περιμενω πριν παρω οποιαδηποτε αποφαση για το πως πρεπει να λειτουργησω στην συνεχεια...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ
> 
> Νομιζω οτι η λεξη κλειδι για μας ειναι ΑΝΟΧΗ στη διαφορετικοτητα και στη εκφραση του αλλου...Οτι δηλαδη συχνα δεν υπαρχει εκει εξω..
> 
> Οσο για τα διαχειριστικα νομιζω οτι υπαρχει αντμινιστρειτορ και μοντερειτορ οποτε δεν βλεπω κατι αλλο να προστεθει..Ομως θα συζητησω καθε καλη ιδεα..


πραγματι η ανοχη θα μπορουσε να ηταν η λυση ζηνοβια
βρηκες καπου καποια προταση δικη μου που να σου δειχνει αυτα που μου καταλογισες στο τελευταιο σου μηνυμα?
φερτην εδω να την διαβασουμε μαζι για να δουε ποιος απο τους δυο μας μπορει να κανει αυτο που μιλς σου ειπαν να ζητησεις
ανοχη!γιατι αναγκαστικα ο διαλογος θελει 2 ατομα με κοινη αντιληψη της πραγματικοτητας...

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Δεν γραφω για να εκτονωνομαι, Πανο, αλλα για να εκφραστω...
> 
> Πιθανον να υπηρχε επιθετικη σταση απο καποια μελη του φορουμ προς αλλα κατα καιρους, ομως νομιζω οτι γινεται κατανοητη και συγχωρηται δεδομενου οτι πολλοι απο εμας βιωνουμε εντονο στρες...Κανενας ομως μεχρι τωρα δεν εχει κρατησει τη δικη σου σταση, να εχεις τετοια οργη και μενος με αυτους που δεν συμφωνουν μαζι σου!!Πως ειναι δυνατον να μην ειναι επιθετικοι απεναντι σου οταν μας προσεβαλλες μιλωντας με υποτιμητικες εκφρασεις για τους ασθενεις, οταν επικαλεισαι επαγγελματικη ιδιοτητα που δεν αποδεικνυεται απο πουθενα (και διαβασα το προφιλ σου) και βασει αυτης προχωρας σε θεσεις πολυ αμφιλλεγομενες (μιλω και για το παραδειγμα με τον ιερεα) η καταθετεις αποψεις στα θεματα των μελων με υφος αυθεντιας...
> ...




νατες παλι οι απειλες και μας εβγαλε και χαμηλης νοημοσυνης... αντε να δουμε τι αλλο θα διαβασουμε...

----------


## zinovia

Μου ειπαν να ζητησω?Μαλλον εχεις παρεξηγησει...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> για εμένα όταν γίνεται κάποιος διάλογος και πόσο μάλλον όταν συμμετέχουν πολλά και άγνωστα κατά κάποιο τρόπο μεταξύ τους άτομα είναι φυσικό να υπάρχει και ο αντίλογος και η διαμάχη και η επιθετικότητα και η διαφωνία και οι βρισιές αν θέλεις....
> δεν είναι εφικτό όλοι να συμφωνούν με όλους...πάντα θα υπάρχει και η άλλη άποψη η οποία θα εκφράζεται ανάλογα με το τί λαμβάνει ο καθένας....
> και από την στιγμή που εσύ παίρνεις μια θέση αρχηγού 
> [*b]όπως εκανα και χθες την ιδια περιπου ωρα θα στματαω να διαβαζω τα μηνυματα σας οταν βρισκω καπου επιθετικοτητα προσπαθώντας να σας την υποδεικνύω.* ποια θεση αρχηγου βλεπεις να παιρνω οταν ολη η αγελη εδω μεσα προσπαθει οπως θα διαβασεις πιο πανω να με κανει να φυγω απο το σαιτ? γιατι εγραψα αγελη? γιατι κυριο χαρακτηριστικο μιας αγελης ειναι η ελλειψη πρωτοβουλιας απο τα μελη της ....Μονο μια αγελη υπακουει σε ενα αρχηγο. αν λοιπον ολοι λενε οτι εχω αδικο , μονο για αρχηγο δεν μπορεις να με κατηγορησεις οτι ειμαι αλλα για αποδιοπομπαιο τραγο! Γιατι κανεις αυτη την λανθασμενη εκτιμηση? Λογω επιθετικοτητας προς το ατομο μου , γιατι αγαπας αυτο το φορουμ και πιστευεις χωρις να μπορεις να βρεις την ηρεμια να με ρωτησεις αν πργματι σκοπος μου ειναι να κλεισω αυτο το φορουμ....Εγω ομως ρωτησα και δεν επεβαλα σε κανενα την αποψη μου ....Λεω καθε λιγο και λιγακι ...Μπορει να βρεθει τροπος να μετριαστει η επιθετικοτητα για να μπορει να γινει διαλογος?[/b]χωρίς να σου την έχει δώσει κανένας , μας ζητάς να συζητούμε με τους δικούς σου όρους , και μας αποκαλείς με χίλια δύο κοσμητικά επίθετα τί περιμένεις;;;;
> στην αρχή δεν κρύβω πως είχα δυσανασχετίσει και εγώ, βλέποντας όμως την ανάγκη σου για επικοινωνία είμαι διατεθειμένη να επικοινωνήσω....
> όχι όμως με τους δικούς σου όρους....αλλά με τους όρους που προβλέπει ένας υγιής διάλογος....ακόμα και με τις παραφωνίες του...
> 
> και κάτι άλλο....για εμένα το φόρουμ δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου επικίνδυνο....
> ...

----------


## zinovia

Οσο για τα αποσπασματα δεν ξερω πως να κανω παραθεση και πειραματιζομαι..Θα αργησω λιγο αλλα θα τα εχεις..

----------


## xika

ζηνοβια για παραθεση επανω δεξια quote  :Smile:

----------


## zinovia

ολη η αγελη εδω μεσα : πρωτα μας λες ψυχοπαθεις, τωρα αγελη ...Δεν ειμαστε αβουλα οντα πανο..

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Μου ειπαν να ζητησω?Μαλλον εχεις παρεξηγησει...


μπορει και να κανω λαθος ζηνοβια
βλεπεις κανεις δεν ειναι τελειος...
οταν απο το πρωι δεχομαι επιθεσεις ειναι λογικο στο τελος να παραβαινω ο ιδιος του κανονες επικοινωνιας μου κατω απο υπερβολικη πιεση.*αυτο ζηταω να μην συμβαινει σε κανενα*

----------


## xika

πανο μπορω να σου κανω μια ερωτηση??

----------


## zinovia

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> Keep. ευχαριστώ για την άμεση και περιεκτική ενημέρωση
> Σίγουρα οπως τα λες θα ήταν κουραστικό για τους υπολοίπους.....
> Αν και μέσα σε ένα χώρο ελεύθερης ανταλλαγής απόψεων θα μου άρεσε να μην μας ένοιαζε ποιος λέει κάτι, αλλά ΤΙ λέει. 
> ...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> ολη η αγελη εδω μεσα : πρωτα μας λες ψυχοπαθεις, τωρα αγελη ...Δεν ειμαστε αβουλα οντα πανο..


το ξερω ζηνοβια...
ουτε εγω ομως...
εισαι μαγειρισα?
αν καθε μερα που γυριζει ο αντρας σου στο σπιτι για φαγητο σε βριζει , θα ειχε διαθεση να του μαγειρεψης?
αυτο αισθανομαι οτι μπορεις να το καταλαβεις σαν γυναικα...

----------


## λίτσα

λοιπόν δεν έβγαλα καμμία επιθετικότητα....
δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί εσύ το λαμβάνεις έτσι....
προσπαθώ να επικοινωνήσω μαζί σου και δεν με αφήνεις....

ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΖΩΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΛΕΣ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΓΕΛΗ
ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ
τώρα έβγαλα επιθετικότητα και όχι πριν....

ελπίζω να καταλάβεις την διαφορά....
μήπως και μπορέσουμε να καταλάβουμε επιτέλους τί πραγματικά θέλεις από το φόρουμ από τους υπευθύνους του και από εμάς....

ζητάς επικοινωνία αλλά κλείνεις την πόρτα σε αυτήν χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνεις....

----------


## zinovia

Καποια βλακεια εκανα..Δεν ξερω να κανω παραθεση, συγγνωμη αλλα δεν γνωριζω πως να παραθεσω αποσπασματα..

----------


## Helena

οσο ασχολειστε τοσο τροφη δινετε...:P:P

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


αυτο γιατι μου το εβαλες ζηνοβια?
μηπως ασυνειδητα μου ζητας να ζητησω την παρεμβαση του συλλογου Ψυχολογω στην συζητηση μας?
Ο Νικος σημερα το πρωι ειλικρινεστατα μου ειπε ουδεμια σχεση...
Μονοι μας πρεπει να βρουμε ενα τροπο επικοινωνιας που να μην μπορει κανεις αλλος να δεχθει στο μελλον τοση επιθεση οση εγω απο κανενα εδω μεσα , γιατι ειναι αδικο...

----------


## zinovia

Οχι, οπως εγραψα παραπανω εκανα λαθος...αλλο ηθελα αλλο πατησα ...Δεν γνωριζω το παραδεχομαι...

----------


## xika

τι ωραια.... ευχαριστω για την αδεια

εχεις σκεφτει ποτε πανο μηπως ο λογος που δεν απαντας σε ανθρωπους που λες οτι σου βγαζουν επιθετικοτητα, δεν ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα αυτος ( γιατι ουδεμια επιθετικοτητα διακρινω ) αλλα απλα δεν ξερεις τι να απαντησεις?

σκεψου το λιγο, δεν ειναι κακο..ειναι μια εκδοχη κι αυτη

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> οσο ασχολειστε τοσο τροφη δινετε...:P:P


να μια λογικη απαντηση χωρις ιχνος επιθετικοτητας

----------


## zinovia

Αν με εβριζε πανο, δεν θα ανεχομουν τη συμπεριφορα του αυτη και θα εφευγα να συνεχισω τη ζωη μου χωρις επιβλαβη αρνητικοτητα...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> τι ωραια.... ευχαριστω για την αδεια
> 
> εχεις σκεφτει ποτε πανο μηπως ο λογος που δεν απαντας σε ανθρωπους που λες οτι σου βγαζουν επιθετικοτητα, δεν ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα αυτος ( γιατι ουδεμια επιθετικοτητα διακρινω ) αλλα απλα δεν ξερεις τι να απαντησεις?
> 
> σκεψου το λιγο, δεν ειναι κακο..ειναι μια εκδοχη κι αυτη


ναι χικα το εχω σκεφθει..γιαυτο παρα την κρυμενη επιθετικοτητα που εμπεριεχει το μηνυμα σου θα σου απαντησω για να διαπιστωσεις ...

γραφεις 
\"ουδεμια επιθετικοτητα διακρινω\"
ερωτηση 
ενα θεμα σχετικα με το αν πρεπει η οχι να κλεισει αυτο το φορουμ? κατα την γνωμη σου ειναι καταφατικη απαντηση η ερωτηση?

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by xika_
> τι ωραια.... ευχαριστω για την αδεια
> 
> εχεις σκεφτει ποτε πανο μηπως ο λογος που δεν απαντας σε ανθρωπους που λες οτι σου βγαζουν επιθετικοτητα, δεν ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα αυτος ( γιατι ουδεμια επιθετικοτητα διακρινω ) αλλα απλα δεν ξερεις τι να απαντησεις?
> ...



δεν τον καταλαβα τον συλλογισμο σου πανο
ποια ειναι η απορια σου?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Αν με εβριζε πανο, δεν θα ανεχομουν τη συμπεριφορα του αυτη και θα εφευγα να συνεχισω τη ζωη μου χωρις επιβλαβη αρνητικοτητα...


και γω θα φυγω ζηνοβια , αν συνεχισει αυτη κατασταση , αλλα καθομαι γιατι θελω να ειμαι σιγουρος , πρωτα , αν ο καθε ενας που συμμετεχει σε αυτο το φορουμ , εχει την ικανοτητα να καταλαβει τους σκοπους για τους οποιους ηρθα!
Βλεπεις πολλοι εμποδιζονται απο την επιθετικοτητα
Για παραδειγμα μπορεις ζηνοβια να μου πεις τι ζηταω σε αυτο εδω το θεμα? 
την γνωμη σου ? 
η μηπως την γνωμη του Υπουργου Δημοσιας Ταξης?

----------


## zinovia

Με θεωρεις Υπουργο δημοσιας ταξης ????

----------


## xika

πανο δεν μου απαντησες...??

----------


## zinovia

Διαπραγματευεσαι το κλεισιμο του φορουμ που βρισκει αντιθετα ολα τα μελη του, ενω εσυ δεν εισαι μελος του παρα μερικες μερες.Αυθαιρετα δικτατ5ορικα ζητας τη συμμορφωση στους ορους σου διαφορετικα απειλεις οτι το φορουμ, που εχει βοηθησει τοσους ανθρωπους μεταξυ των οποιων και εγω, θα κλεισει μετα απο δικη σου παρεμβαση...

Καταλαβα καλα?

----------


## xika

και δεν απαντας... συγνωμη πανο αλλα με την σιωπη σου μας αφηνεις το δικαιωμα να βγαλουμε τα δικα μας συμπερασματα.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Με θεωρεις Υπουργο δημοσιας ταξης ????


εσυ ποιον καταλαβες ζηνοβια οτι ζητουσα την γνωμη του ?
την δικη σου
η του Υπουργου Βιομηχανιας?
γιατι αν οντως καταλαβες οτι απλα ζητουσα την γνωμη σου θα ειχες γραψει πχ εγω θελω να συνεισει αυτο το φορουμ οπως ειναι χωρις καμμια αλλαγη και θα περναγες την ημερα σου στην θαλασσα θεματων...
Να σε αφησω να πας να μετρησεις ποσα ποστ εχεις γραψει?
Αυτο σημαινει ζηνοβια επιθετικοτητα....
και οπως εγραψε και πιο κατω η λιτσα , σιως και εσυ να εισαι ευασθητη και να θες να επικοινωνησεις αλλανα σου βγαινει χωρις να το θες η επιθετικοτητα....
Αυτο ομως εγω μπορω να το υποστω ...
Η Αφρουλα μως η καποια αλλη τελος παντων κοπελα η φιλος 
μπορει να μην μπορει...
Ηρθα τυχαια εδω μεσα....
Τωρα ομως δεν μπορω πια να σφυριζω αδιαφορα και να πω λαθος πορτα χτυπησα γιατι ειμαι ψυολογος που σημαινει θελω να ξερω οτι δεν υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να θρηνησουμε καποια θυματα απο λαθη στησιματος ενας εργαλειου επικοινωνιας

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> και δεν απαντας... συγνωμη πανο αλλα με την σιωπη σου μας αφηνεις το δικαιωμα να βγαλουμε τα δικα μας συμπερασματα.


ξαναδιβασε με ηρεμια και πρσεχτικα χικα αυτα που σου εχω γραψει ηδη...

----------


## zinovia

Με ειρωνευεσαι Πανο, και κανεις και μαθηματα επιθετικοτητας?

----------


## melene

ελα ρε συ χικα τωρα...γιατι εμενα μου απαντησε?
καμια απαντηση δεν πηρα και ημουν πολυ σαφης και ξεκαθαρη νομιζω...
παιζει το παιχνιδι του ο ανθρωπος.αν δεν του απανταμε δεν θα εχει τι να γραψει..
βλεπει οτι \"πουλαει¨ ολο αυτο οποτε το συνεχιζει.
ειναι ολη την ημερα ονλαιν και σε εγρηγορση για να απαντησει σε ο,τι μπορει να ανταποκριθει.
δουλεια δεν ειχε ο διαολος....

----------


## xika

απλα δεν καταλαβα τον συλλογισμο σου πανο. απολυτα ηρεμη ειμαι.
δεν καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις για το κλεισιμο ενος θεματος αν ειναι καταφατικη ερωτηση ή απαντηση.

και επισης δεν καταλαβαινω τι σχεση εχει αυτο με την πολυ απλη ερωτηση που σου εκανα??

----------


## melene

συγγνωμη πανο αλλα ουτε εγω καταλαβα την απαντηση που εδωσες στην χικα...
θες να εισαι πιο σαφης?

----------


## keep_walking

Μια ενδιαφερουσα ψυχολογικη προσεγγιση μονο που ειναι στα αγγλικα...δεν μπορω να κατσω να μεταφρασω αλλα οποιος μπορει ας ριξει μια ματια.

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2463

----------


## zinovia

Πανο, γραφω αργα γιατι δεν ειμαι εξοικειωμενη με τον υπολογιστη.Την απαντηση μου στο ερωτημα σου τη βλεπεις λογικα πιο πανω.Απαντησε μου σε παρακαλω αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα, και κατα δευτερον εξηγησε μου γιατι με ειρωνευτικες..Με ενδιαφερει ..

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Διαπραγματευεσαι το κλεισιμο του φορουμ που βρισκει αντιθετα ολα τα μελη του, ενω εσυ δεν εισαι μελος του παρα μερικες μερες.
> Αρα ειχα δικιο πριν ζηνοβια και δεν ηταν δικη μου επιθετικοτητα που μιλησα για αγελη! Ποιος σου τα εβαλε ολα αυτα μεσα στο μυαλο σου?
> Με ποιον διαπραγματευτηκα να κλεισει το φορουμ? 
> Δεν εχει σημασι τι θα απαντησεις οσο να καταλαβεις τι απο ολα οσα σκεφτηκες συμβαδιζει με την πραγματικοτητα
> 1*.Ανοιγω ενα ποστ δεν σημαινει διαπραγματευομαι*
> Σημαινει ακριβως το αντιθετο
> Απευθυνομαι στο συνολο των μελων και οχι σε διακεκριμενα η φιλικα μονο προσκειμενα μελη
> Την γνωμη του καθε ενος ζητησα και αντι γιαυτο λογω επιθετικοτητας επειδη ειστε πιθανον ευασθητοι και δεν μπορειτε να προσεξετε τον συνομιλητη σας , απο το πρωι απαντω σε υβρεις , κατηγοριες , υποψιες , καχυποψιες , αρνητικοτητα , που ολα μαζι ειναι διαφορετικες μορφες επιθετικοτητας 
> ...


δυστυχως αγαπητη μου ζηνοβια ακομα μια φορα οχι
δεν πειραζει ομως 
ξαναδιαβασε τι σου εγραψα και ρωτα με ξανα 
δεν κουραζομαι να επικοινωνω ...

----------


## zinovia

Δεν μου απαντησες γιατι με ειρωνευτικες..

----------


## Empneustns

πολλες αναδουλειες βλεπω.πανο στο ιατρειο σου εκτος απο μυγες κανα πελατη εχεις;γιατι αν περιμενεις ετσι να τους τσιμπισεις ..... θα κουνιεσαι πολυ ακομα στην κουνια σου ....

----------


## zinovia

Απο το εισαγωγικο σου ποστ αυτο καταλαβα.Και αυτο ειναι το συμπερασμα μου απο το συνολο των ποστ που εχεις στειλει..Για λογους που εχω προαναφερει, δεν γνωριζω να κανω παραθεση σχετικων αποσπασματων.
Αν εγω οπως λες για μια ακομα φορα δεν καταλαβα και ειμαι εκτος πραγματικοτητας, μπορεις να μας εκθεσεις τη δικη σου αποψη?

----------


## zinovia

Σου ζητω, ευγενικα νομιζω, να μου πεις γιατι με ειρωνευτικες...

----------


## πανος12345

\"Αυθαιρετα δικτατ5ορικα ζητας τη συμμορφωση στους ορους σου διαφορετικα απειλεις οτι το φορουμ, που εχει βοηθησει τοσους ανθρωπους μεταξυ των οποιων και εγω, θα κλεισει μετα απο δικη σου παρεμβαση...\"

αυθαιρετα οχι = εχω δικαιωμα συμμετοχης ισοτιμο με το δικο σου και του καθενα ,
που μπορει να επικοινωνησει

δικτατορικα οχι = ανοιξα ποστ σε ενα δημοσιο φορουμ διαλογου που σημαινει οτι ο καθε ενας μπορει να εξηγησει στους αλλους γιατι διαφωνει με την προταση μου και να βαλει μια δικη του προταση για ψηφοφορια...

συμμορφωση στους ορους σου ναι= γιατι θελω να επικοινωνησω χωρις επιθετικοτητα δηλαδη ειρωνια υβρεις , καχυποψιες διαστρεβλωσεις οσων γραφω , κλπ
Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι εισαι υποχρεωμενη να στηριξης την προταση μου !

Εισαι απλα υποχρεωμενη ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΡΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΒΑΛΕΙ!
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΣ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Τελος δεν ειπα οτι αν δεν γινουν δεχτοι οι οροι μου θα κλεισει το φορουμ.

Ειπα οτι αν δεν μπορουμε να συζητησουμε εστω ενα θεμα που απο οτι φαινεται απασχολει πολλους και γεμιζουμε 14 σελιδες με επιθετικοτητα προς ενα μονο ανθρωπο , γιατι τολμησε να το φερει προς συζητηση , αυτο ισως ειναι απο μονο του μια αποδειξη οτι η προταση μου για περισσοτερο μοντερειτορ ειναι εκ των πραγματων ο καλυτερος τροπος 
για να συνεχισει την λειτουργια του και περιμενω τον νικο να διαβασει οσα ποστ θελει για να καταλαβει οτι θελω απλα να εξασφαλισω αυτους που μπορει να μην εχουν τον τροπο να αποφυγουν την επιθετικοτητα και αυτο ειναι πολυ επικινδυνο για την ψυικη τους υγεια

----------


## xika

θα περιμενεις μαλλον πολυ ζηνοβια μου....

κι εγω ακομα περιμενω και το ζητησα τοσο ευγενικα...
μεχρι και την αδεια ν ατουου κανω μια ερωτηση ζητησα.


μαλλον ισχυει οτι δεν απανταει σε αυτους που δεν εχει τι να απαντησει και οχι στους επιθετικους

----------


## πανος12345

ζηνοβια μου αν σε ειρωνευτηκα ζητω συγνωμη..
ομως αλλο ψυχολογος αλλο μαζοχιστης...
σας καληνυχτιζω ολους και θα ηθελα αν μπορειτε να αφησετε ολοι μια αποψη εδω σχετικα με το θεμα , αλλα πανω απο ολα να καταλαβετε οτι ηδη σας θεωρω φιλους και σας συγχωρω αν καπου ειπαμε και καμμια κουβεντα παραπανω...

----------


## xika

νιαου

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> ζηνοβια μου αν σε ειρωνευτηκα ζητω συγνωμη..
> ομως αλλο ψυχολογος αλλο μαζοχιστης...
> σας καληνυχτιζω ολους και θα ηθελα αν μπορειτε να αφησετε ολοι μια αποψη εδω σχετικα με το θεμα , αλλα πανω απο ολα να καταλαβετε οτι ηδη σας θεωρω φιλους και σας συγχωρω αν καπου ειπαμε και καμμια κουβεντα παραπανω...


και εμεις σε συγχωρουμε ....

----------


## zinovia

Δεν νομιζω οτι σου εδωσα το δικαιωμα με τη σταση μου να με ειρωνευτεις..Και δεν δεχομαι σαν δικαιολογια αυτο που υπονοησες \"μαζι με ολους και εσυ\"...Ο καθενας κρινεται απο τη σταση του...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Επειδη οπως αναφερεις και στην υπογραφη σου το σεξ καθοριζει την ευτυχια τοτε να σου δωσω μια ευχη. Σαλτα και γ...
Συγνωμη απο τις κοπελες και τον Νικο

----------


## Remedy

συχωρεμενος κυρ πανο αλλα μας κουρασες.....
δεν παραβλεπω οτι ειμαστε αξιοι της μοιρας μας βεβαιως- βεβαιως ,αφου καθομαστε κι ασχολουμαστε μαζι σου....

----------


## zinovia

Συγγνωμη, εγω δεν συγχωρω, αφου με αγνοησε και δεν μου απαντησε ΓΙΑΤΙ με ειρωνευτηκε!!

Ξερω πια οτι ειναι ματαιο να ασχολειται κανεις , αλλα πολυ με πειραξε η ειρωνια ειδικα απο καποιον που παραδιδει μαθηματα επιθετικοτητας στο φορουμ εδω και μερες..

Και υποσχεθηκα στον εαυτο μου οτι δεν θα ξανασχοληθω...
Με αυτη τη συμπεριφορα σου αποκαλυφθηκες στα ματια μου πανο και φανηκε το αληθινο σου προσωπο..Υποκρισια.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Παιδιά...συγνώμη, γιατία ασχολείστε ακόμη με τον καραγκιόζη?
Έλεος!
Σε όποια ερώτηση και να του γίνει, απαντά με ξεπερασμένα παραληρήματα...προσπαθώντα  μάταια να αποπροσανατολίσει απ την κουβέντα ακόμη και πεντάχρονο.......ο άνθρωπος ειναι τόσο τραγικά προβληματικός που μόνο λίγη προσοχή μπορεί να τον κάνει να αισθανθεί πως αξίζει κάτι και σεις του τη δίνετε απλόχερα..
Το μόνο που μπορεί να μας γλιτώσει από αυτόν είναι απλά να μην ασχοληθούμε άλλο μαζί του...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> συχωρεμενος κυρ πανο αλλα μας κουρασες.....
> δεν παραβλεπω οτι ειμαστε αξιοι της μοιρας μας βεβαιως- βεβαιως ,αφου καθομαστε κι ασχολουμαστε μαζι σου....


ευχομαι η κουραση ρεμεντυ , απο μονη της να αποδειχθει μια μορφη αυτοθεραπειας ...
πηγαινε πισω στα αλλα ποστ σου να δεις ποσο πιο επιθετικη ησουν μαζι μου στην αρχη...οπως αλλοι συνεχιζουν να ειναι ακομα...
*εσυ ομως καταλαβες κατι πολυ σημαντικο*
πως οτι λεω , οτι γραφω μαλλον εδω μεσα , ειναι παντα η αποψη μου για την *βελτιωση του φορουμ*

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Συγγνωμη, εγω δεν συγχωρω, αφου με αγνοησε και δεν μου απαντησε ΓΙΑΤΙ με ειρωνευτηκε!!
> 
> Ξερω πια οτι ειναι ματαιο να ασχολειται κανεις , αλλα πολυ με πειραξε η ειρωνια ειδικα απο καποιον που παραδιδει μαθηματα επιθετικοτητας στο φορουμ εδω και μερες..
> 
> Και υποσχεθηκα στον εαυτο μου οτι δεν θα ξανασχοληθω...
> Με αυτη τη συμπεριφορα σου αποκαλυφθηκες στα ματια μου πανο και φανηκε το αληθινο σου προσωπο..Υποκρισια.


καλημερα ζηνοβια 
σε ειρωνευτικα απο επιθετικοτητα! 
μηπως ειχες την εντυπωση οτι η επιθετικοτητα δεν μεταδιδεται?
Και βεβαια μεταδιδεται ζηνοβια!
αυτο ακριβως ειναι ο λογος που ζητησα να υπαχρει μοντερειοτορ στα επιθετικα μηνυματα εδω μεσα...
Γιατι οταν μου βγαζεις απο το πρωι ως το βραδυ επιθετικοτητα 
δεν εχει σημασια ποιος απο τους δυο μας ξερει περισσοτερα απο τον αλλον για θεματα επικοινωνιας , καποια στιγμη θα βγαλουν και οι δυο επιθετκοτητα και ετσι διακοπτεται η πεικοινωνια μεταξυ τους

----------


## mstrouf

επειδη ζητησες την αποψη σχετικα με το θεμα, θα θελα να καταθεσω κ την δικη μου, αν κ δεν συνηθιζω να επεμβαινω σε τετοιου ειδους θεματα.
δεν θεωρω το φορουμ σε καμια περιπτωση επικινδυνο, προσωπικα ηταν η κινητηριος δυναμη να δω ειδικο, να βρω ανθρωπους που με νιωθουν, να γνωρίσω ακομη κ ατομα που μου συμπαραστέκονται.
κατα διαστηματα με προβληματιζε το οτι μπαινουν καποια ατομα που ποσταρουν ατελειωτους μονολογους, σαν τους δικους σου, που δεν μου δινουν τιποτα, δεν μπορω να αισθανθω, οι λεξεις απο μονες τους ειναι κενες (με την εννοια οτι το στυλακι το τι ειναι σωστο απο μια οπτικη, δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι κ αλανθαστη κ του τυπου εντολες διαβιωσης, δεν μου λενε κ τιποτα).
η αληθεια ειναι οτι επειδη με κουραζε, δεν καθομουνα να διαβασω παρα επιγραμματικα, δεν ξερω τι εχει ειπωθει, ξερω οτι παρατραβηξε.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Εχεις κολλησει με τις λεξεις επιθετικοτητα και επικοινωνια. 
Το βασικο ειναι να σε βοηθησουμε να ξεπερασεις αυτες τις εμμονες ωστε να νιωσεις καλυτερα. Ολοι σε αγαπαμε και θελουμε να σε δουμε να προχωρας στη ζωη σου

----------


## πανος12345

αν εχω δωσει την εντυπωση σε καποιους οτι ειμαι ατρωτος στην επιθετικοτητα , κανετε λαθος! κανεις δεν ειναι ατρωτος στην φυση του! γιατι η επιθετικοτητα δεν ειναι καθολου κακο πραγμα....γενιομαστε με αυτην και θα μας συνοδευει σε ολη μας την ζωη για να μας προφυλασει απο κινδυνους ...ειναι η αμυνα μας ...ειναι το οπλο μας ....ειναι η φυση μας που παλευει να επιβιωσει , να αναπαραθει και να νικησει καθε εχθρο που βαζει τον εαυτο μας σε κινδυνο.....
Η διαφορα μας ειναι οτι καποιοι απο μας , μπορουν να την ελεγουν καλυτερα απο καποιους αλλους.....

Οσο πιο καλα ελεγχουμε την επιθετικοτητα μας , τοσο πιο ολοκληρωμενα μπορουμε να επικοινωνησουμε και να βοηθησουμε ο ενας τον αλλον...
Γιατι καποιες φορες κανουμε λαθος...
Μπερδευουμε ποιος ειναι εχθρος και ποιος φιλος αν λεει κατι που μας φαινεται παραξενο...
Την πρωτη φορα που μπηκα σε ενα φορουμ απο περιεργεια , ειδα πολλες σβησμενες σειρες απο τον μοντερειτορ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Μου εκανε εντυπωση γιατι με το μυαλο μου εκανα μια λαθος υποθεση...

Σκεφτηκα ...Τι ηρθα να κανω εγω εδω μεσα?
Και απαντησα ....Ηρθα να δω απο περιεργεια αν μπορω να γνωρισω καποιους νεους φιλους , γυναικες , ανθρωπους μεσα στο διαδικτυο που μιλαμε την ιδια γλωσσα...
Οταν ειδα τα σβησμενα μηνυματα , εψαξα να καταλαβω γιατι ο μοντερειτορ τα ειχε σβησει 
προσεχοντας αυτα που ειχαν μεινει γραμμενα απο πανω και απο κατω..
Καταλαβα τοτε οτι καποιοι αγνωστοι μεταξυ τους ανθρωποι ειχαν αρχισει να βγαζουν επιθετικοτητα ο ενας στον αλλον!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Στην αρχη δεν μου αρεσε καθολου και δεν θα ηθελα να ημουνα στην θεση καποιου που του εσβησαν τα μηνυματα του γιατι του στερουσαν το ελευθερο δικαιωμα της επικοινωνιας!!!!!!!!
Ομως αργοτερα διαπιστωσα οτι μπορει καποιοι να μην ειχαν τα ιδια κινητρα με τα δικα μου σε αυτο το φορουμ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Εγω μπηκα στο φορουμ απο περιεργεια...
Καποιοι ομως[ που αργοτερα εμαθα να τους εντοπιζω] , μπηκαν μονο για να ξεσπασουν την επιθετικοτητα τους στους αλλους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Καντε μια υποθεση με το μυαλο σας 
Τι ηρθατε να κανετε εδω?
Να βρισετε καποιους αλλους η να ρωτησετε πως μπορουν να σας βοηθησουν σε καποια προσωπικο σας προβλημα?
Αν ηρθατε για να βρισετε η να σας βριζουν καποιοι αλλοι , μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα να ανοιξετε ενα δικο σας ποστ?
Εγω πχ που μου αρεσει να επικοινωνω με οποιον εχει αναγκη την αποψη μου , δεν θελω ουτε να με βριζουν ουτε να βριζω καποιον ...Θελω να επικοινωνω μοναχα...
Δεν ειναι δικαιωμα μου?
Αν με βρισετε μου αυξανετε την δικη μου επιθετικοτητα....
Με κουραζει να προσπαθω να την καλυψω...
Μου αλλαζει την αιτια της συμμετοχης μου σε αυτο το φορουμ...
Δεν εχω δικαιωμα να επικοινωνω μονο με αυτους που μπορουν να σεβαστουν τον τροπο επικοινωνιας μου?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Εχεις κολλησει με τις λεξεις επιθετικοτητα και επικοινωνια. 
> Το βασικο ειναι να σε βοηθησουμε να ξεπερασεις αυτες τις εμμονες ωστε να νιωσεις καλυτερα. Ολοι σε αγαπαμε και θελουμε να σε δουμε να προχωρας στη ζωη σου


εχω γραψει συχνα οτι ειμαι φιλος με ολους εδω ακομα και με αυτους που δεν μπορουν να ελεγξουν εστω και στοιχειωδως την επιθετικοτητα τους !Ξερεις για ποιον μιλαω?
\"Επειδη οπως αναφερεις και στην υπογραφη σου το σεξ καθοριζει την ευτυχια τοτε να σου δωσω μια ευχη. Σαλτα και γ...
Συγνωμη απο τις κοπελες και τον Νικο\"
αυτο το εγραψες εσυ!
την ωρα που το διαβασα , η πρωτη μου σκεψω ηταν να παρω το αεροπλανο και να ερθω να σε κοψω κομματια...
Ομως γρηγορα καταλαβα οτι ηταν μια απλη παρορμηση και σεβαστηκα τους κανονες επικοινωνιας μου και εδωσα τοπο στην οργη!
Λιγα λεπτα μονο αργοτερα , αφου καταλαβες οτι η επιθετικοτητα σου δεν ειχε καμμια συναισθηματικη ανταποκριση απο την δικη μου , ξαναγυρισες με πολυ διαφορετικη διαθεση και γιαυτο σου απανταω τωρα...
βλεπεις ισως καιμονο σου γιατι λεω οτι η επιθετικοτητα εμποδιζει τον διαλογο...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> ζηνοβια μου αν σε ειρωνευτηκα ζητω συγνωμη..
> ομως αλλο ψυχολογος αλλο μαζοχιστης...
> σας καληνυχτιζω ολους και θα ηθελα αν μπορειτε να αφησετε ολοι μια αποψη εδω σχετικα με το θεμα , αλλα πανω απο ολα να καταλαβετε οτι ηδη σας θεωρω φιλους και σας συγχωρω αν καπου ειπαμε και καμμια κουβεντα παραπανω...
> ...


σ\'ευχαριστω θερμα

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by mstrouf_
> επειδη ζητησες την αποψη σχετικα με το θεμα, θα θελα να καταθεσω κ την δικη μου, αν κ δεν συνηθιζω να επεμβαινω σε τετοιου ειδους θεματα.
> δεν θεωρω το φορουμ σε καμια περιπτωση επικινδυνο, προσωπικα ηταν η κινητηριος δυναμη να δω ειδικο, να βρω ανθρωπους που με νιωθουν, να γνωρίσω ακομη κ ατομα που μου συμπαραστέκονται.
> κατα διαστηματα με προβληματιζε το οτι μπαινουν καποια ατομα που ποσταρουν ατελειωτους μονολογους, σαν τους δικους σου, που δεν μου δινουν τιποτα, δεν μπορω να αισθανθω, οι λεξεις απο μονες τους ειναι κενες (με την εννοια οτι το στυλακι το τι ειναι σωστο απο μια οπτικη, δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι κ αλανθαστη κ του τυπου εντολες διαβιωσης, δεν μου λενε κ τιποτα).
> η αληθεια ειναι οτι επειδη με κουραζε, δεν καθομουνα να διαβασω παρα επιγραμματικα, δεν ξερω τι εχει ειπωθει, ξερω οτι παρατραβηξε.


σιγουρα εκανες μια αξιολογη προσπαθεια να πεις την αποψη σου και αυτο μετραει για μενα...
μονο που καπου αναιρεις στην συνεχεια μονος σου την σημασια της οσον αφορα την φερεγγυοτητα της!
Γραφεις *\"οι λεξεις απο μονες τους ειναι κενες\"*
και μετα *\"η αληθεια ειναι οτι επειδη με κουραζε, δεν καθομουνα να διαβασω παρα επιγραμματικα\"* 
στην ουσια δηλαδη ομολογεις οτι δεν διαβασες τιποτα διαφορετικο απο το περιγραμμα δηλαδη αν μιλουσαμε για ενα πορτοκαλι \"εφαγες\" τις φλουδες \" αλλα δεν γευτηκες τον χυμο...
Αυτο ακριβως ειναι το θεμα μας εδω φιλε...
Οι λεξεις δημιουργηθηκαν απο συναισθηματα γιατι καθε γραμμα ειναι ισως ενα θρησκευτικο συμβολο , αλλα επαψαν να ειναι συναισθηματα μετα την δημιουργια τους ...
Γεννηθηκαν ακριβως για να μπορουν να μεταφερουν λογικα και οχι μονο συναισθηματικα μηνυματα...
Εδω ακριβως βρισκεται το προβλημα σου σε αυτη την περιπτωση....Το θεμα σου δημιουργει τοση ταραχη στην ιδεα οτι το φορουμ αυτο θα μπορουσε να κλεισει ,που βγαζεις επιθετικοτητα στην ιδεα της λεξης της καθε λεξης και δεν μπαινεις στην διαδικασια να διαβασεις το νοημα της για να μπορεις να επικοινωνησης...

----------


## mstrouf

κανεις μεγαλη προσπαθεια για να εξηγησεις το τι σου γραφει ο αλλος, αλλα φιλε μου πεφτεις πολυ εξω! δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις τι εννοουν οι αλλοι κ δεν λες να καταλαβεις οτι εχεις προβλημα, αλλα εκει σκαλιζεις κ προσπαθεις να περασεις το δικο σου κ την γνωμη σου!
προβλημα σου!
μηπως ομως εχεις σκεφτει οτι εσυ βγαζεις στους αλλους αυτη την επιθετικοτητα που αναμασας τοση ωρα;

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> συχωρεμενος κυρ πανο αλλα μας κουρασες.....
> δεν παραβλεπω οτι ειμαστε αξιοι της μοιρας μας βεβαιως- βεβαιως ,αφου καθομαστε κι ασχολουμαστε μαζι σου....
> 
> ...


ως συνηθως, παρερμηνευεις και ψευδεσαι..
πρωτα απ ολα ειμαι υγιης προς το παρον.
το ιδιο ευχομαι και για σενα.
οποτε δεν χρειαζομαι ουτε θεραπεια ουτε αυτοθεραπεια.

το σημαντικο που καταλαβα δεν ειναι οτι σκοπος σου ειναι η βελτιωση του φορουμ, αλλα οτι η περιπτωση σου δεν επιδεχεται βελτιωσης και δεν υπαρχει λογος κανεις ουτε να ταραζεται για χαρη σου, αλλα ουτε και να σε ταραζει.
καλο μεσημερι 
και ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ!

----------


## zinovia

Πανο,
αντιλαμβανεσαι οτι με την διαρκη κριτικη που ασκεις στα μελη του φορουμ καλλιεργεις την οποια επιθετικοτητα?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by mstrouf_
> κανεις μεγαλη προσπαθεια για να εξηγησεις το τι σου γραφει ο αλλος, αλλα φιλε μου πεφτεις πολυ εξω! δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις τι εννοουν οι αλλοι κ δεν λες να καταλαβεις οτι εχεις προβλημα, αλλα εκει σκαλιζεις κ προσπαθεις να περασεις το δικο σου κ την γνωμη σου!
> προβλημα σου!
> μηπως ομως εχεις σκεφτει οτι εσυ βγαζεις στους αλλους αυτη την επιθετικοτητα που αναμασας τοση ωρα;


κανε μια προσπαθεια να διαβασεις τα τελευταια μου ποστ αλλα οχι μονο τοπεριγραμμα και ξαναελα να το συζητησουμε γιατι βασικα εχεις απολυτο δικιο!Η επιθετικοτητα ειναι μεταδοτικη και ο διαλογος δεν χαλαει ποτε μεταξυ δυο ανθρωπων αν ο ενας μονο ειναι επιθετικος και ο αλλος δεν κανει τιποτα απλα γιατι τοτε δεν υπαρχει καν διαλογος=επικοινωνια +2 συνομιλητων!

----------


## xika

Πανο το ρητο που λεει : Οσα δεν φτανει η αλεπου τα κανει κρεμασταρια\" την ξερεις?

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by xika_
> Πανο το ρητο που λεει : Οσα δεν φτανει η αλεπου τα κανει κρεμασταρια\" την ξερεις?



φυσικα δεεν απαντας.

σιγουρα την ξερεις ομως,

Να σου πω κατι Πανο..

Εισαι πολυ εξυπνος ανθρωπος και φαινεται. Ξερεις ομως ποιο ειναι το κακο?

οτι χρησιμοποιεις την εξυπναδα σου εις βαρος των αλλων.

Οποτε τα βρισκεις σκουρα ξεγλιστρας σαν το χελι με εντεχνο τροπο βγαζοντας μας ηλιθιους και ψυχοπαθεις.

και να σου πω και τι αλλο χαρακτηρισμο θα σου εδινα? 

ΓΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΠΕΤΑΛΑ

δεν ηταν τυχαιο το νιαου που εγραψα κατι ποστ πιο πανω.

Και αυτο γιατι καταφερνεις μεσα σε λιγα λεπτα να θιξεις και να φερεις εκτος εαυτου τοσα ατομα και μετα να πουλας τρελα για επιθετικοτητα, αυτοελεγγο, επικοινωνια και διαλογο.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Πανο,
> αντιλαμβανεσαι οτι με την διαρκη κριτικη που ασκεις στα μελη του φορουμ καλλιεργεις την οποια επιθετικοτητα?


ισως απο μια σκοπια να εχεις δικιο ζηνοβια...
η καθε μορφης κριτικη η καλυτερα για να το καταλαβεις ισως πιο ευκολα , η καθε ανταλλαγη αποψεων ξεκινα απο μια υποθεση

2 συνομιλητες εντοπιζουν με διαφορετικο ματι ενα θεμα.
στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση το θεμα ειναι 3 λεξεις που χρησιμοποιησες μονη σου ....
κριτικη
καλλιεργεια
επιθετικοτητα
επικοινωνια σημαινει , καταρχην η καθε μια απο αυτες τις λεξεις να εχει και για τους δυο μας την ιδια ακριβως σημασια!
Μονο ετσι μπορουμε να κανουμε διαλογο!!!!!!!
*Εγω προτεινω οτι αν εγραφες διαρκη διαλογο αντι διαρκη κριτικη θα συμφωνουσα μαζι σου!!!!!!!!*
*γιατι κριτικη σημαινει οτι εχεις σχηματισει μια αποψη για καποιον η για ενα θεμα , ενω ο διαλογος σημαινει οτι ανταλλασεις αποψεις με καποιους αλλους*
*επισης αν εγραφες αντι για το καλλιεργεις την οποια επιθετικοτητα , το καλλιεργεις την οποια κριτικη παλι θα συμφωνουσα μαζι σου! γιατι η κριτικη ειναι αποτελσμα διαλογου και η καλλιεργεια του διαλογου ειναι ο σκοπος μου σε αυτο το θεμα*
μηπως σε διευκολυνω να καταλαβεις τωρα γιατι μιλαω για επιθετικοτητα?
ενω χρησιμοποιουμαι τις ιδες ακριβως λεξεις ενω συμφωνουμε κατα κανονα στην εννοια την οποια εχουν , μια ασυνειδητη συναισθηματικης φυσης ταση σου [που εγω εχω βαφτισει επιθετικοτητα] , σε εμποδιζει να δεις αμεροληπτα το ποσο οφελιμος μπορει να ειναι ο διαλογος αν μπορεσεις να κοντρολαρεις αυτο το ασυνειδητο συναισθημα ...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> Πανο το ρητο που λεει : Οσα δεν φτανει η αλεπου τα κανει κρεμασταρια\" την ξερεις?


χικα το ρητο που λεει \"*σπευδε βραδεως*\" σου λεει μηπως κατι?

----------


## keep_walking

Κατα τη γνωμη μου πεφτετε ολοι σε \"λογικη\" παγιδα.Προσπαθητε να απαντησετε με τη λογικη στο παραλογο,το οποιο ειναι παραλογο για αγνωστους λογους και δεν θα παψει ποτε να ειναι.
Θα με ενδιεφερε να μας εξηγησεις τι εννοεις με το ρητο που εγραψες στη marina38.
\"Tα κακα κοποις κτωνται...τα αγαθα κολποις.\"

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by xika_
> Πανο το ρητο που λεει : Οσα δεν φτανει η αλεπου τα κανει κρεμασταρια\" την ξερεις?
> 
> 
> ...


ξερεις κατι χικα ? εισαι πολυ εξυπνος ανθρωπος αλλα νομιζω οτι βιαζεσαι λιο παραπανω απο οτι πρεπει για να μπορεσεις να κανεις διαλογο σε ενα φορουμ!
Ολα οσα μου εγραψες ειναι αποτελεσμα της στερησης ....
Τι εννοω?
Θες να επικοινωνησεις εδω και τωρα!
Αυτο σημαινει επιθετικοτητα χικα...Προσθαησε να το πολεμησης γιατι συγουρα μπορεις και θα σου κανει πολυ καλο ...Σκεψου οτι δεν ειμαστε μονοι μας εδω που ηρθαμε ...
Ειναι και αλλοι που εχουν προβληματα σαν τα δικα μας...
*ΜΗΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΣΕ ΑΓΝΟΩ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ ΣΕ ΔΥΟ ΠΟΣΤ...*

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Κατα τη γνωμη μου πεφτετε ολοι σε \"λογικη\" παγιδα.Προσπαθητε να απαντησετε με τη λογικη στο παραλογο,το οποιο ειναι παραλογο για αγνωστους λογους και δεν θα παψει ποτε να ειναι.
> Θα με ενδιεφερε να μας εξηγησεις τι εννοεις με το ρητο που εγραψες στη marina38.
> \"Tα κακα κοποις κτωνται...τα αγαθα κολποις.\"


Εχεις ακουσει ποτε κιπ για τον Γιαννη Αργυρη?
Ηταν το αγαπημενο του αποφευγμα καθε φορα που ανοιγε η τελειωνε μια παρασταση στην μπουατ του!
Τι ρποβλημα νομιζω οτι τον βασανιζε?
Ηταν ο συγγραφεας πολλων μεγαλων επιτυχιων στην κεκαετια του 60 αλλα συχνα εμπαινε στο μαγαζακι του και εβλεπε αδεια τραπεζια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Αν καταλαβες γιατι το εβαλα σταματαω εδω
αν οχι πες μου να συνεχισω

----------


## keep_walking

Εκανα ερευνα στο internet αυτα που μου λες ηδη τα ξερω...το τι σημαινει δεν ξερω,γιατι παιρνει πολλες ερμηνειες το ευφυολογημα αυτο.

----------


## keep_walking

Και νομιζω οτι πολυ κακως το εγραψες.Η marina38 ειναι ενα αξιολογο ατομο.

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by xika_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





εεε λοιπον εισαι απιστευτος!!!!

με καθε σου απαντηση επιβεβαιωνεις αυτα που σου εγραψα.


μαλλον οι διαγνωσεις που βγαζεις μερες τωρα για ολους εμας αφορουν τον εαυτο σου και τα γραφεις γαι να τα εμπεδωσεις . Δεν εξηγειται αλλιως.

Παντως για αυτο υπαρχει το φορουμ, για να συζηταμε τα προβληματα μας.

Θα μπορουσες απο την αρχη να μας πεις 

\" Γεια σας λεγομαο Πανος και εχω αυτα κι αυτα τα προβληματα \"

θα ειμασταν ολοι εδω για να σε στηριξουμε και να σε βοηθησουμε αν μπορουμε.

Επελεξες αλλον τροπο εμμεσο και πονηρο και εχασες.

Γιατι εσευ χανεις απο ολο αυτο.

Εμεις μπορει να χανουμε προς στιγμην την ηρεμια μας εξ\'αιτιας σου αλλα θα την βρουμε γιατι εχουμε ο ενας τον αλλον. Εσυ θα μεινεις μονος με την συμπεριφορα σου...

----------


## zinovia

Εχει δικιο η xika , καλυτερα να ελεγες απο την αρχη αυτο που σε απασχολει παρα να μας αναστατωσεις τοσο...Εκτος αν δεν παραδεχεσαι το προβλημα σου ακομα και στον εαυτο σου....

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω πιστευω οτι αν μπορουσε να ξαναριξει τα ζαρια ο πανος θα τα ξαναριχνε...δεν μπορει να ξεφυγει τωρα κατα καποιο τροπο,δεν πετυχε αυτο που ηθελε.

----------


## zinovia

Οσο για τη μαρινα38, απο που εβγαλες αρνητικο συμπερασμα??????????

Κανεις λαθος, ειναι αξιοπρεπεστατη και πολυ αξιολογη!!!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Και νομιζω οτι πολυ κακως το εγραψες.Η marina38 ειναι ενα αξιολογο ατομο.


για να κοντρολαρεις την σκεψη σου πηγαινε να δεις ποιος ειε ανοιξει εκεινο το θεμα και ποιος εισπρατει τα παλαμακια απο το ακροατηριο...η μαλλον ..τωρα θα παω στα δυσκολα ...το γιατι....

----------


## zinovia

Ναι μαλλον κηπ εχεις δικιο...κατα μια εννοια επεσε στη \"παγιδα\" του...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Οσο για τη μαρινα38, απο που εβγαλες αρνητικο συμπερασμα??????????
> *ζηνοβια ....απο που εβγαλες το συμπερασμα αυτο?*
> Κανεις λαθος, ειναι αξιοπρεπεστατη και πολυ αξιολογη!!!

----------


## researcher

αχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχα!


αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!

----------


## keep_walking

Για τη marina38 τις αξιζει
\"τα αγαθα κοποις κτωνται\" γιατι ειναι χρονια στο φορουμ και το μονο που κανει ειναι να βοηθαει.Δεν εχει ζητησει ποτε βοηθεια και τα ποστ της επικεντρωνονται σε αυτον που ζηταει βοηθεια.
Το οτι την εχουμε σε υποληψη το κερδισε με την παρουσια της εδω,οχι σε μια και δυο μερες αλλα απο χρονια παρουσιας και απο την συνεισφορα της.
Τωρα δεν μιλαω περι παλαιοτητας...μην προσπαθησεις να στρεψεις τη ροη εκει.

----------


## zinovia

Βρε πουλακι μου, δες τι γραφεις στα παραπανω ποστ σου για κοπους και για κολπα,
εγω θα στα λεω???

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Για τη marina38 τις αξιζει
> \"τα αγαθα κοποις κτωνται\" γιατι ειναι χρονια στο φορουμ και το μονο που κανει ειναι να βοηθαει.Δεν εχει ζητησει ποτε βοηθεια και τα ποστ της επικεντρωνονται σε αυτον που ζηταει βοηθεια.
> Το οτι την εχουμε σε υποληψη το κερδισε με την παρουσια της εδω,οχι σε μια και δυο μερες αλλα απο χρονια παρουσιας και απο την συνεισφορα της.
> Τωρα δεν μιλαω περι παλαιοτητας...μην προσπαθησεις να στρεψεις τη ροη εκει.


γεια σου βρε keep!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Ναι μαλλον κηπ εχεις δικιο...κατα μια εννοια επεσε στη \"παγιδα\" του...


για ποια παγιδα μιλας ζηνοβια?
μηπως εννοεις να προσπαθω παντα να μιμουμαι τους αλλους αντι να ψαχνω να βρω λυσεις στα προβληματα που θα σπρωξουν λιγο πιο μπροστα τα πραγματα? λες να το διαλεξα? οχι φυσικα...
ετσι ημουν παντα....επιθετικος , αλλα δημιουργικα και οχι καταστροφικα..αυτο το μηνυμα προσπαθω να σας περασω ολων οσων ασχοληστε μαζι μου και εγω φυσικα με σας...
Καντε την πειθετικοτητα σας δημιουργικη και οχι μασκα η μπεζ [για να παρω και μια εκφραση της αφρουλας]....
*ο διαλογος καθε διαλογος ειναι μια μορφη δημιουργιας*

----------


## mstrouf

Σαν δε ντρέπεσαι 
να μας μιλάς για τρόπους
Σαν δε ντρέπεσαι
να κάνεις κριτική
Σαν δε ντρέπεσαι
μ\' αυτές τις απαιτήσεις
είσαι μόνος σου
και είμαστε πολλοί

πραγματικα ντροπη σου να πετας υπονοουμενα για αξιολογα μελη του φορουμ
ντροπη σου που δεν συμμεριζεσε, δεν κατανοεις, δεν σεβεσε τις αποψεις των υπολοιπων
προκαλεις με την συμπεριφορα σου, παραποιεις τα γραφομενα, ριχνοντας την ευθυνη, την δικη σου ευθυνη, στους υπολοιπους, γιατι ειναι αποτελεσμα της δικη σου αρνητικοτητας, της δικη σου μη επικοινωνιας

----------


## zinovia

Πανο, ψυχικα ασθενης ειμαι, οχι ανημπορη πνευματικα ουτε ηλιθια.Παψε να με αντιμετωπιζεις ως τετοια!

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Ναι μαλλον κηπ εχεις δικιο...κατα μια εννοια επεσε στη \"παγιδα\" του...
> 
> 
> ...



μας τα γυρνας τα πραγματα Πανο...

μεχρι τωρα ελεγες οτι δεν εισαι επιθετικος τωρα ξαφνικα...εισαι
μεχρι τωρα δεν θεωρουσες διαλογο αυτο που κανουμε...τωρα το θεωρεις.

αποφασισε επιτελους!!!!

και πες μας να ξερουμε κι εμεις

----------


## zinovia

Εσυ στην αρχη μιλαγες για καταργηση της επιθετικοτητας και τωρα μιλας για την διαχειριση της προς το δημιουργικοτερο??
Αλλαξες γνωμη?

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Πανο, ψυχικα ασθενης ειμαι, οχι ανημπορη πνευματικα ουτε ηλιθια.Παψε να με αντιμετωπιζεις ως τετοια!


και συ zinovia παψε να με αντιμετωπιζεις γενικως

γιατι εγω εκτος απο αρρωστος ειμαι και ηλιθιος


πανος

αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα χα!

----------


## zinovia

researcher 

ο πανος με προκαλλει!!

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> researcher 
> 
> ο πανος με προκαλλει!!


ε γι αυτο το λω βρε!

αλλο αρρωστος

αλλο ηλιθιος

αλλα αμα του ετυχαν και τα δυο του ανθρωπου σ αυτη τη ζωη

τι να κανει?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Για τη marina38 τις αξιζει
> \"τα αγαθα κοποις κτωνται\" γιατι ειναι χρονια στο φορουμ και το μονο που κανει ειναι να βοηθαει.Δεν εχει ζητησει ποτε βοηθεια και τα ποστ της επικεντρωνονται σε αυτον που ζηταει βοηθεια.
> Το οτι την εχουμε σε υποληψη το κερδισε με την παρουσια της εδω,οχι σε μια και δυο μερες αλλα απο χρονια παρουσιας και απο την συνεισφορα της.
> Τωρα δεν μιλαω περι παλαιοτητας...μην προσπαθησεις να στρεψεις τη ροη εκει.


δεν διαφωνω σε τιποτα απο αυτα για την μαρινα
διαφωνω ομως στα κριτιρια αξιολογησης σου κιπ
τα βαζω ενα -ενα 
*γιατι ειναι χρονια στο φορουμ=κριτήριο οικειότητας* 
*Δεν εχει ζητησει ποτε βοηθεια =η μονοσημαντη επικοινωνια παραβιαζει τους ορους συμμετοχης στο φορουμ* 
γραφει σχετικα μπανερακι του αντμιν \"οτι ανακοινωσεις διαλεξεις κλπ γινονται σε αλλο χωρο\"

γραφεις δε για να με πεισεις

\"Τωρα δεν μιλαω περι παλαιοτητας...μην προσπαθησεις να στρεψεις τη ροη εκει.\"

το κριτιριο οικειοτητας δεν ειναι κακο σκιπ...
ειναι μοναχα επικινδυνο να ειναι το μονο κριτιριο για ενα σκεπτομενο ατομο..γιατι συχνα τον οδηγει σε λαθος συμπερασματα για οτι νεο, διαφορετικο και απροσμενο

----------


## zinovia

Ας μιλουσε τουλαχιστον για αυτα που τον απασχολουν αντι να παραδιδει μαθηματα συμπεριφορας...

Εχουμε κατανοηση εδω..

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Για τη marina38 τις αξιζει
> \"τα αγαθα κοποις κτωνται\" γιατι ειναι χρονια στο φορουμ και το μονο που κανει ειναι να βοηθαει.Δεν εχει ζητησει ποτε βοηθεια και τα ποστ της επικεντρωνονται σε αυτον που ζηταει βοηθεια.
> Το οτι την εχουμε σε υποληψη το κερδισε με την παρουσια της εδω,οχι σε μια και δυο μερες αλλα απο χρονια παρουσιας και απο την συνεισφορα της.
> ...



αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα χαχαααα!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> researcher 
> 
> ο πανος με προκαλλει!!
> ...


να αποδειξει πρωτα στον εαυτο του και μετα σε οποιονδηποτε αλλο *οτι μπορει να εχει την επιλογη να συμμετεει σε κατι το οποιο τον ενοχλει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## keep_walking

Λαθος συμπερασματα εβγαλες παλι Πανο...αλλα λεω να πεταχτω να διαβασω κανενα αλλο θεμα,γιατι ξερεις τι λενε αν προσπαθεις να υποβιβαζεις τη σκεψη σου.Δεν το αναφερω γιατι δεν εχω ορεξη να προσβαλλω και νοιωθω οτι πραγματικα υποβιβαζεις την κουβεντα.
Εσκεμμενα κατεμε δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι.

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχ χα! τελειο!

----------


## xika

Ντιξαν !!!!


ΚΙΠ τον λενε!!!!!!

ΟΧΙ ΣΚΙΠ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zinovia

Η παλαιοτητα πανο, σημαινει πρωτα δυνατοτητα διαμορφωσης γνωμης για καποιον με βαση τη διαχρονικη του παρουσια και τη σταση του απεναντι σε διφορα προβληματα, και κατα δευτερον οικειοτητα η οποια δεν προυποθετει θετικες κρισεις...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Ας μιλουσε τουλαχιστον για αυτα που τον απασχολουν αντι να παραδιδει μαθηματα συμπεριφορας...
> 
> Εχουμε κατανοηση εδω..


Με απασχολει ζηνοβια οτι τοσες μερες εδω μεσα , συναντω στα θεματα που ανοιγω διαφορους ανθρωπους που δεν μπορουν να κανουν διαλογο....
βλεπω ακομα και *κατα δηλωση ψυχολογους*  , να εχουν *υποκυψει στον πειρασμο* , να απαντουν σε ερωτηματα , αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει διαλογος και εμμεσα εχουν βλαψει πολυ *αυτους που εμαθαν οτι μπορουν με την επιθετικοτητα τους να παραβιαζουν τις αναγκες καποιων αλλων για διαλογο..*.

----------


## xika

και ρε συ Πανο

απαντησε καποια στιγμη και σε κατι που δεν εχεις δικιο κα ας αποκαλυφθει καποια αδυναμια σου


ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΚΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zinovia

Πανο, μιλας για τον εαυτο σου?Γιατι εσυ δηλωσες ψυχολογος (μεταξυ μας, δεν σε πιστευω) και απαντας σε ερωτηματα αλλων...

----------


## keep_walking

Αν μη τι αλλο υπαρχει ψυχαγωγια...ελπιζω και απο τις δυο πλευρες περαν τους εκνευρισμους :Smile:

----------


## zinovia

Ασχετο,
Τι φαγητο να μαγειρεψω..γιατ πεινασα!!

----------


## keep_walking

Μακαροναδα πως τη λενε αυτη με τη κρεμα γαλακτος κολλησε το μυαλο μου.

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Μακαροναδα πως τη λενε αυτη με τη κρεμα γαλακτος κολλησε το μυαλο μου.



καρμποναρα

----------


## keep_walking

Καρμποναρα μιαμ μιαμ

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Η παλαιοτητα πανο, σημαινει πρωτα δυνατοτητα διαμορφωσης γνωμης για καποιον με βαση τη διαχρονικη του παρουσια και τη σταση του απεναντι σε διφορα προβληματα, και κατα δευτερον οικειοτητα η οποια δεν προυποθετει θετικες κρισεις...


ζηνοβια , αυτο που λες ειναι ακριβως το προβλημα που με απασχολει αναζητοντας τις αιτιες , που δεν μπορω να κανω διαλογο εδω μεσα , ενω το επιθυμω πολυ...

1. καποιοι με κρινουν με κριτήριο παλαιοτητας 

2. καποιοι αλλοι με κριτήριο ομοιοτητας 

3.καποιοι τριτοι με φαντασιωση ταυτοτητας με προηγουμενους χρηστες του φορουμ

4,καποιοι τελος , με τον αριθμο των ποστ μου/ημερησιως

ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΜΙΛΩ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΔΕΝ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΔΕΣ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ

ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΠΑΛΙΟΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ
ΟΣΟ ΟΙΚΕΙΟΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ
ΟΣΟ ΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΟΣ Η ΕΝΕΡΓΗΤΙΚΟΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ 
ΟΣΟ ΑΔΑΗΣ Η ΜΟΡΦΩΜΕΝΟΣ , ΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ , ΠΑΝΤΟΓΝΩΤΗΣ Η ΑΠΛΑ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ,
ΤΟΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ 
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΝΟΗΣΕΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!
Νομιζω οτι καθε φορουμ ειναι ενας χωρος που στοχευει στον διαλογο και μονο....
Δεν εχει σημασια αν εισαι ασθενης η ψυχιατρος , γιατι εισαι οτι δηλωσης ....
Ουτε εχει σημασια αν ο Α η ο Β εχουν θετικη γνωμη για τον Γ η τον Δ....
Γιατι και ο Α και ο Β και ο Γ και ο Δ εχουν δικαιωμα να συμμετεχουν στον διαλογο κατω απο ορισμενους ορους...

Τι σημαινει διαλογος?

2 η περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι , ανταλλάσσουν πληροφοριες και αποψεις , με στοχο να καταληξουν σε ενα κοινο συμπερασμα

Το δικο μου συμπερασμα ειναι η επικεφαλιδα αυτου του 
αρθρου....

Είναι επικίνδυνο αυτο το φορουμ όπως εχει σήμερα?
το γεγονος και μονο οτι μονο ενα προφιλ σε 18 ολοκληρες σελιδες καταφερε να στοιχειοθέτηση εμπεριστατομενα μια αποψη , αποδεικνυει οτι δεν μπορειτε καν να υπαρασπιστειτε οι περισσοτεροι αυτο που αγαπατε προφανως πολυ και αυτο με κανει να ειμαι ακομα εδω....
Η πικρα μου σαν ανθρωπος ειναι οτι επειδη δεν σας χαιδευω τα αυτια και τα ματια , θα μαευω πολυ επιθετικοτητα ακομα μερι να καταλαβετε οτι εχω δικιο....

----------


## researcher

να δωσεις και στον πανο ομως ενα πιατακι.... :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Πανο αλλαξε θεμα κανε λιγο chat

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Ειναι προφανες πως οι εμμονες που εχεις βρισκονται στην παιδικη σου ηλικια. Επισης το οτι επιτιθεσαι στο φορουμ και τους γιατρους αποδεικνυουν πως ειχες τραυματικη εμπειρια με καποιον ψυχοθεραπευτη σου με αποτελεσμα να παριστανεις τον ψυχολογο. 
Σιγα σιγα μας βοηθας να σχηματισουμε το προφιλ σου και αυτο ειναι θετικο

----------


## researcher

πειναω και γω

----------


## krino

διαβασα επι τροχαδην το συγκεκριμενο ποστ (για αλλο λογο καθησα στο πισι και τελικα μου εφαγε μπολικη ωρα...)
και μπηκα στο πειρασμο να γραψω.

Μια εκτιμηση ειναι οτι οντως κανει πολυ ζεστη και οι μη ξαμολυσαντες εις τας παραλιας,
την εχουν δυσκολα.

Πανο,
οσο και να θελω να δω την οπτικη σου δυσκολευομαι.
Εγω ενα θα σου πω και κρατησε το.
Εαν δεν μπορεις να συνυπαρξεις σε μια κοινοτητα, αυτη στο τελος θα σε ξερασει.
Ασχετως αν εχεις δικαιο η αδικο, αυτο ερχεται τελευταιο.
Με μια ομως πιο διεισδυτική ματια, βλεπω οτι δεν μπορεις να μπεις στο προβλημα του αλλου
(εξαιρω τις συζητησεις που πλακωνεσαι με αλλα μελη, μενω σε αυτες που ας πουμε οτι συμβουλευεις)
ασχετως αν νομιζεις οτι τον βοηθας.


Μου κανει παντως τρομερη εντυπωση οτι δεν εισαι απλος χρηστης, αλλα επαγγελματιας ψυχολογος.
Συν το οτι γαμος με το ζορι δεν γινεται με κανενα.
Πολυ πιθανον αν συνεχισεις ετσι, η καριερα σου εδω μεσα να ειναι συντομης διαρκειας.
Ευχομαι οχι, και να βρεις ενα κοινο τοπο με τον υπολοιπο κοσμο.
Θα αργησω να ξαναμπω και ευχομαι οταν επιστρεψω να δω νεο ρευμα.
Ασε που θα εχουν φυγει και οι πολλες ζεστες.....


Καλα μπανια σας ευχομαι, τα δικα μου ηδη εχουν αρχισει.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Καρμποναρα μιαμ μιαμ


υπαρχουν βεβαια και με 4 διαφορετικα τυρια
και πολλες αλλες με βαση την κρεμα γαλακτος

----------


## zinovia

Λοιπον κανω μακαροναδα με καυτερη κοκκινη σαλτσα με πιπερια φλωρινης!!Αυτη τη στιγμη βαζω το νερακι να βρασει..ΜΙΑΜ ΜΙΑΜ!!!  :Smile: )))

----------


## keep_walking

Οχ αμαν zinovia...γαμ.. την τεχνολογια μου δεν μπορεις να στειλεις μακαροναδα μεσω mail ακομα.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> διαβασα επι τροχαδην το συγκεκριμενο ποστ (για αλλο λογο καθησα στο πισι και τελικα μου εφαγε μπολικη ωρα...)
> και μπηκα στο πειρασμο να γραψω.
> 
> Μια εκτιμηση ειναι οτι οντως κανει πολυ ζεστη και οι μη ξαμολυσαντες εις τας παραλιας,
> την εχουν δυσκολα.
> 
> Πανο,
> οσο και να θελω να δω την οπτικη σου δυσκολευομαι.
> ...


κανε και καμμια βουτια γι μας κρινο!
οσο για μενα ....
εγραψα καπου πιο πισω 
οτι δεν ειμαι μαζοχιστης...
ψυχλογος ομως στο διαδικτυο ειναι οποιος το δηλωσει και αυτο εχει την δικη του σημασια για την δημοσια υγεια...
μην καθεσαι πολυ στον ηλιο γιατι εδω μιλανε για καρκινο του δερματος που καλπαζει...φορα και κανα καπελο εν αναγκη....

----------


## keep_walking

Μαχιμο μελος ο krino πανο...ειναι \"αρχαιος\" αυτος οχι παλιος.

----------


## zinovia

Μακαρι να μπορουσα να σας εστελνα ενα πιατακι !!

----------


## zinovia

Π

----------


## keep_walking

Καλυτερα την πιατελα:P

----------


## zinovia

Λαθος!  :Smile: ))

----------


## keep_walking

Μου εχει λειψει το chat ρε γαμ..ο .Καταλαβαινω τους λογους για τους οποιους εκλεισε αλλα παρολαυτα μου λειπει που και που.

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Μου εχει λειψει το chat ρε γαμ..ο .Καταλαβαινω τους λογους για τους οποιους εκλεισε αλλα παρολαυτα μου λειπει που και που.



επειδη εγω δεν το προλαβα, γιατι εκλεισε?

----------


## keep_walking

Γιατι θιγοντουσαν καποιοι απο καποιους.
Βασικα επειδη μαζευει πολυ γυναικειο πληθυσμο το φορουμ...μαζευοντουσαν...καμ ακια και εκει που ειχες μια συζητηση περι προβληματων αρχιζαν τα καμακωματα κατα αποιο τροπο ή τελοσπαντων κατι τετοιο,παντως καθε τοσο ειχαμε εναν θιγμενο και φασαριες πολλες.

----------


## xika

καταλαβα.. ευχαριστω για την ενημερωση κιπ!!  :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Τιποτα...βεβαια εγω δεν επεσα μεσα σε καμμια ουσιαστικη κριση...απλως βλεπαμε τους τριγμους την αλλη μερα στο φορουμ.
Το καμακωμα ισως να ειναι και υπερβολη απλως υπηρχαν προστριβες το μονο σιγουρο.

----------


## xika

εε τοτε ισως καλως εκλεισε. τα λεμε εδω  :Smile: 

ααα και κατι ακομα! μου αρεσει πολυ η υπογραφη σου!!  :Wink:

----------


## keep_walking

Κατα καιρους βρισκω chat room και προσκαλω κοσμο αλλα με αυτο το τροπο ειναι δυσκολο να μαζευτουμε...απο την εμπειρια που εχω.Εχει αρκετα καλα βεβαια το chat,υπαρχουν και τα αρνητικα και οι ιδιοκτητες της ιστοσελιδας προτιμησαν να μην εχουν προβληματα.
thx xika :Wink:

----------


## xika

και με το δικιο τους οι ανθρωποι.

η ζηνοβια μαλλον απολαμβανει την μακαροναδα παντως...  :Frown:

----------


## keep_walking

Εχω μπαφιασει στα τσιγαρα και κανω και διαιτα γιατι εχω κανει λιγο κοιλιτσα...εσεις καπνιζετε?
Αντε να δω ποτε θα παρω αποφαση να το κοψω.

----------


## xika

εγω καπνιζω και μαλιστα σαν φουγαρο!! Δεν θελω να το κοψω ομως απλα να το ελαττωσω.

επηρεαζει το καπνισμα στις θεραπειες? ξερετε?


Να προτειν κατι?
δεν μεταφερομαστε στο Γενικα γιατι μονο που βλεπω τον τιτλο προσωπικα τρελαινομαι?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εγώ υποσχέθηκα στον εαυτό μου πως θα προσπαθήσω από Σεπτέμβριο....διακοπές χωρίς τσιγάρο και αλκοόλ γίνονται; Όχι βέβαια!

----------


## keep_walking

συμφωνω απολυτα Θεοφανια :Smile: 
xika υπαρχουν ενα καρο ερευνες...ουσιαστικα νομιζω δεν επηρεαζει σε δραματικο βαθμο.
Φυσικα οι ψυχικα ασθενεις συνηθως καπνιζουν σαν φουγαρα.
Και ειδικα για την σχιζοφρενεια το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο θνησιμοτητας περαν των αυτοκτονιων οφειλεται στο καπνισμα,το οποιο εχει καποια ευεργετικα αποτελεσματα στην ασθενεια...και κανουν ερευνες να το κανουν...χαπι lol.

----------


## keep_walking

εχετε ακουσει για το χαπι για τη διαιτα που κοβει την ορεξη...και εγινε με βασει ερευνων το πως ανοιγει την ορεξη το χασισι και φτιαξαν το αντιθετο?
Καποιος γιατρος μου ελεγε για αυτο.

----------


## zinovia

Λοιπον, οχι επειδη την εφτιαξα εγω, αλλα ειναι λουκουμι!!!

Ναι καπνιζω, αρκετα.Ομως και εγω δεν θελω να το κοψω αλλα να καπνιζω λιγο και αυτο το εχω μαλλον καταφερει..

----------


## xika

νομιζω αυτο που λες κιπ εχει να κανει με καθαρα χημικες ουσιες και αν σταματησεις το χαπι η ορεξη θα επανελθει στα ιδια παλι επιπεδα. αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρη ομως. Θελω να πω οτι δεν φερνει καποιο μονιμο αποτελεσμα οργανικο

----------


## xika

αχ ζηνοβια...

----------


## keep_walking

Παω και εγω να τσιμπησω λιγο...εχει μουσακα...λιγο ομως γιατι παχαινει,μαλλον θα προτιμησω να φτιαξω μια ντοματοσαλατα.

----------


## xika

καλη ορεξη κιπ!! και με ρεγουλα ε?! :Ρ

----------


## Arsi

Έχετε μουσακά και θα φας ντοματοσαλάτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Αυτό θα πει αυτοέλεγχος.......εγώ δε θα κρατιόμουν και 20 κιλά πάνω να είχα!!

----------


## xika

χαχαχαχα

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Παω και εγω να τσιμπησω λιγο...εχει μουσακα...λιγο ομως γιατι παχαινει,μαλλον θα προτιμησω να φτιαξω μια ντοματοσαλατα.



εμενα μαρεσεις αφρατουλης.φαε ολο το ταψι κιπακο μου.:P

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> εχετε ακουσει για το χαπι για τη διαιτα που κοβει την ορεξη...και εγινε με βασει ερευνων το πως ανοιγει την ορεξη το χασισι και φτιαξαν το αντιθετο?
> Καποιος γιατρος μου ελεγε για αυτο.



ναι το εχω ακουσει και το εχω παρει κιωλας.reductil λεγεται κανει 100 ευρο και εχει αμεσα αποτελεσματα.το γραφει ενδοκρινοογος σε ατομα π δεν εχουν ομως το παραμικρο ψυχολογικο προβλημα.
εγω και απο εκει τηνν πατησαμε τις κρησεις.αλλα ειχα χασει 15 κιλα σε 6 μηνες.

----------


## keep_walking

> εμενα μαρεσεις αφρατουλης.φαε ολο το ταψι κιπακο μου.:P


Εμενα δεν μαρεσω ομως :Stick Out Tongue: 
Θελω να αισθανομαι σεξυ κυριως παρα να δειχνω σεξυ.Οταν αισθανομαι σεξυ ολα παν καλυτερα :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Μπα καποιος βαρεθηκε και αποσυνδεθηκε νωρις...δεν υπηρχε μαλλον αρκετη ενταση:P

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Παω και εγω να τσιμπησω λιγο...εχει μουσακα...λιγο ομως γιατι παχαινει,μαλλον θα προτιμησω να φτιαξω μια ντοματοσαλατα.
> 
> 
> ...


Έχεις μια τάση στους αφρατούληδες πάντως ε?????

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Μπα καποιος βαρεθηκε και αποσυνδεθηκε νωρις...δεν υπηρχε μαλλον αρκετη ενταση:P



χιχι!!

----------


## zinovia

Ειδες κηπ? Το μπαχαλεψαμε λιγο το θεμα του και βαρεθηκε...Ειναι επαγγελματιας της εντασης, θρεφεται απο αυτην...

----------


## Arsi

Ρε παιδιά αφού το είπε αμα μας δει ότι δεν τον έχουμε ανάγκη μόνο τότε θα φύγει!!!!!Μια χαρά τα λέμε για τα φαγητά μας,το κοντό μας και το μακρύ μας...είναι συνεπής στον εαυτό του.Απλά κατάφερε το στόχο του συνεχίζουμε το θέμα του με αστεία κι όχι επιθετικότητα!!!!!

----------


## Παστελι

μαρεσουν οι αφρατοι και ψηλοι αντρες αλλα ο κιπ ειναι ταπας.μονο 1,90 ειναι δεν μου κανει αχχαχααχ

----------


## researcher

Αρσουλινι!

----------


## researcher

εγω θελω απο 68 κιλα να παω 58

γινεται?

ε?

σαλαταααααααααααααααααααα αα!

----------


## zinovia

Τελικα ηταν θεραπευτικος :P !!

----------


## xika

γινεται!! την διαιτα της παπιας την ξερεις?????

----------


## researcher

αντεεεεεεεεεεεε!

κοροιδευετε ε?

μπουχου....κλαψ

----------


## xika

οχι δεν κοροιδευω!! αληθεια!! οτι μπορεις το εννοω

αλλα η διαιτα της παπιας μου αρεσει για τρως τα παντα λεει και μετα κανεις την παπια!!!!! χαχα

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> μαρεσουν οι αφρατοι και ψηλοι αντρες αλλα ο κιπ ειναι ταπας.μονο 1,90 ειναι δεν μου κανει αχχαχααχ


Γίγαντες ψάχνεις πανικούλα?

----------


## researcher

αυτο εκανα μεχρι τωρα....

οπως λεει και ο αρχοντοχωριατης του μολιερου

τοσα χρονια προζα μιλουσα και δεν το ξερα!

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> μαρεσουν οι αφρατοι και ψηλοι αντρες αλλα ο κιπ ειναι ταπας.μονο 1,90 ειναι δεν μου κανει αχχαχααχ
> 
> 
> Γίγαντες ψάχνεις πανικούλα?


η λεβεντογεννα κρητη εχει κι απαιτησεις!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Πηγαινε καθημερινα απο το μεγαρο εως τον πυργο και θα δεις πως θα τα χασεις τα κιλα

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> Αρσουλινι!


researcher μου!!!!
Η xika έχει δίκιο μία είναι η καλοκαιρινή δίαιτα:η δίαιτα της πάπιας....Από Σεπτέμβρη ανοίγει το μενού.Τώρα ας συμβιβαστούμε να κάνουμε τις πάπιες χιχιχι

----------


## xika

παιζει κι αυτο. σωστο

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by researcher_
> Αρσουλινι!
> 
> 
> ...


αντεεεεε!

οχι!


πα πα πα 

πατ πατ πατ....

----------


## xika

χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## xika

δοκιμασε και αυτο που λεει ο αολα ειναι δανεικα. ειναι και ωραια διαδρομη

θα εχεις μια μποχα βεβαια παρεα αλλα δεν πειραζει!! :Ρ

----------


## keep_walking

1.90 ειπα εγω τετοιο πραγμα?
Για αυτο εχει μεγαλωσει η μυτη μου τωρα τελευταια?:P
Ενταξει ψηλος ειμαι αλλα οχι τοσο.

----------


## Παστελι

ρε κοριτσια εγω ειμαι 1.72 και 79 κιλα.πως θα με κανει καλα ενας μετριος αντρας?
γιγαντας πρεπει να ειναι λολολολ

----------


## Arsi

Αν αρχίσουμε όλες τα πατ πατ πατ θα αντιλαλήσει ο τόπος απ\'τις βοές!!!
παπιοκοινωνία!!!!!!
Αλλά απ\'το να χάσουμε τα ωραία μας καλοκαιρινά φαγητά και τη χαλάρωση μας καλύτερα να με πουν και πάπια!!!!
πα !πα !πα !!

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 1.90 ειπα εγω τετοιο πραγμα?
> Για αυτο εχει μεγαλωσει η μυτη μου τωρα τελευταια?:P
> Ενταξει ψηλος ειμαι αλλα οχι τοσο.




1.90 μου ειχε πει τοτε.πινοκιο θα γινεις ααχχαχα.

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Πηγαινε καθημερινα απο το μεγαρο εως τον πυργο και θα δεις πως θα τα χασεις τα κιλα


μμμμμμ.....

λες?

10 ειναι

αλλα καθε μερα

θα χασω τα κιλα αλλα θα πεθανω απο τη βρωμα

εκτος αν εχω τον ερωτα μου αγκαλια

αλλα ο ερωτας τυφλωνει

δεν σε κανει και να μη μυριζεις....

----------


## xika

αν ημουν αντρας παντως εσυ θα μπορουσες να με κανεις καλα γιατι ειμαι σαν κτσαριδα!! χαχα

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Δεν μυριζει πλεον. Ειδικα αν εχεις καλη παρεα αργα το βραδυ ειναι οτι καλυτερο

----------


## Παστελι

εγω 10 κιλα θελω να χαω αλλα δνε τα χανω με τπτ. :Frown:

----------


## keep_walking

> Το μπαχαλεψαμε λιγο το θεμα του και βαρεθηκε


Καναμε μπαχαλο...το μπαχαλο lol.
Παιδια εγω απο ενα σημειο και μετα δεν διαβαζα ακριβως κατα καποιο τροπο σκαναρα τις απαντησεις με μια ματια....και επιανα την ουσια...που δεν υπηρχε.
Τεσπα δεν ειναι ο Πανος εδω να απανταει...δεν το λεω για σενα Πανο αλλα το τοπικ ηταν μπαχαλο απο την αρχη του :Big Grin:

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Πηγαινε καθημερινα απο το μεγαρο εως τον πυργο και θα δεις πως θα τα χασεις τα κιλα
> 
> 
> ...





χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
σωστοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!! !!!

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 1.90 ειπα εγω τετοιο πραγμα?
> Για αυτο εχει μεγαλωσει η μυτη μου τωρα τελευταια?:P
> Ενταξει ψηλος ειμαι αλλα οχι τοσο.
> ...


χμ...αμμ...

δηλαδη ποσο υψος εχεις κ. keep?????

ολα θελω να τα μαθω...οοολα

οχι γιατι ειμαι κουτσομπολα...

----------


## Παστελι

res κατω ταχερια σου απο τον κιπ!εγω τον ειδα πρωτη!!ειναι ψηλος με πλουσια προσοντα .:P

----------


## keep_walking

1.89 :Big Grin: 

Με πιστευεις?

----------


## Παστελι

καλα για εναν ποντο κανεις ετσι?αμα σκασω πανω σου τωρα π εβαλα κιλα θα σε μαθω εγω αχαχχαχαα

----------


## zinovia

Μαλλον ψαχνει να βρει ποια μορφη επιθετικοτητας κρυβει η ανεμελη σταση μας!!

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> res κατω ταχερια σου απο τον κιπ!εγω τον ειδα πρωτη!!ειναι ψηλος με πλουσια προσοντα .:P


ελααααα!

εσυ εχεις αμορε ομως....

και στο κατω κατω οχι!

δεν τον ειδες πρωτη

να τα φτιαξεις με τον πανο

αυτος ειναι σιγουρα χοντρουλης

----------


## zinovia

Keep, αληθεια σε ποια πολη ζεις?

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> καλα για εναν ποντο κανεις ετσι?αμα σκασω πανω σου τωρα π εβαλα κιλα θα σε μαθω εγω αχαχχαχαα


με το μαλακο....

----------


## Παστελι

καλυτερα να παω να πεσω απο το γκουλε παρα να τα φτιαξω με τον πανο.ελεος.λολολ.
εγω τον ειδα πρωτη τον κιπεδω και 2χρονια αν θες να μαθεις.:P και δεν εχω αμορε τωρα αλλαμην σκας μενουμε μακρια με τον κιπ αλλιως θα γινοταν κολαση χααχαχ:P

----------


## zinovia

αυτος ειναι σιγουρα χοντρουλης 



και ωριμος!!

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 1.89
> 
> Με πιστευεις?


Πως τόλμησες να πεις τέτοιο ψέμα!!!!ε!!όχι και 1.90!!!!!αυτό πάει πολύ!!!!!!δεν έχουμε και το καμπανάκι να σου υπενθυμίζει το σεβασμό στα μέλη!!!!Άκου είπες 1cm πιο πάνω!!!

----------


## keep_walking

[ψωνιο on] Καλα κοριτσια θα σας πω καποιο email να αποστειλεται βιογραφικο :Smile:  [ψωνιο off]

----------


## Παστελι

τον πανο σας τον χαρηζω.σιγα μην την βρω με τον πανο.με τον πιο ωραιο θα τα βρω που ειναι ο κιπ.και εγω μπορει να εχω μερικα παραπανω κιλα αλλα ειμαι θεα (ψωναρα):P

----------


## researcher

καλαααααααααααααααααααα.... .....


ομως αυτο τον καιρο θελει να μεινει λιγο μονος...

λυπαμαι  :Frown:

----------


## Παστελι

δεν πειραζει.θα περιμενουμε οι υποψιφιες νυφεςστην ουρα χααχαχ.
αληθεια ο πανος καμια 70αρα χρονων θα ειναι ε?

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> καλυτερα να παω να πεσω απο το γκουλε παρα να τα φτιαξω με τον πανο.ελεος.λολολ.


χαχαχαχαχα...

----------


## keep_walking

> Keep, αληθεια σε ποια πολη ζεις?


Επειδη εχω πει παρα πολλα προσωπικα δημοσια στο φορουμ και λεω...λες να...δεν θα ηθελα να αναφερω,δεν ειναι πολυ μεγαλη πολη.

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep, αληθεια σε ποια πολη ζεις?
> 
> 
> Επειδη εχω πει παρα πολλα προσωπικα δημοσια στο φορουμ και λεω...λες να...δεν θα ηθελα να αναφερω,δεν ειναι πολυ μεγαλη πολη.


καλα κανεις

να αισθανεσαι και πιο ελευθερος να εκφραστεις!

----------


## Παστελι

ποσα κιλα εισε κιπ?αυτο δεν μς ειπεςκαι τι νουμερο παπουτσι φορας xaxaxa

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> ποσα κιλα εισε κιπ?αυτο δεν μς ειπεςκαι τι νουμερο παπουτσι φορας xaxaxa


πανικουλα

εαν τον θες μονο για τα εξωτερικα του χαρακτηριστικα

ελεος

ο Keep αξιζει πολλα

και δεν τον αφηνω στα αβησσαλεα χερια σου

φτιαξτα με τον Πανο να τελειωνουμε!

που θελει και σεξ και επικοινωνια και απο το κατι αλλο που δεν το θυμαμαι τωρα

----------


## Arsi

Η πανικούλα με τους γίγαντες λύσαξε.Τι νούμερο παπούτσι.48 θα είναι πόδι για νηπιαγωγείο ε,αφού το 1.90 τάπας.....

----------


## keep_walking

Ουτε χοντρος ειμαι...αλλα δεν ειμαι και λεπτος...και θελω να γινω πιο λεπτος.
Μαλλον ποτε δεν εισαι αρκετα λεπτος...απαραβατος κανονας για τους περισσοτερους:P

----------


## Παστελι

ρεσιρτσερ το μεσα του μου αρεσει και το εχω πει 100 φορες.αλλα αφου εχει κ εξω ωραια χαρησματα τοσο καλυτερα.φτιαχτα εσυ με τον πανο να σου κανει και πισοκωλιτο χααχαχ

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> φτιαξτα με τον Πανο να τελειωνουμε!
> 
> που θελει και σεξ και επικοινωνια και απο το κατι αλλο που δεν το θυμαμαι τωρα


και είναι και συζητήσιμος και έχει και γνώσεις........

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Ουτε χοντρος ειμαι...αλλα δεν ειμαι και λεπτος...και θελω να γινω πιο λεπτος.
> Μαλλον ποτε δεν εισαι αρκετα λεπτος...απαραβατος κανονας για τους περισσοτερους:P


ουτε αρκετα χιντρος

παντα υπαρχει αυτο που σε ξεπερνα....


αμαν με τις ατελειες μας πια

ελεος!

----------


## zinovia

Φωτογραφια του πανου εχει στο προφιλ του αν θελετε να τον θαυμασετε..Πατηστε ενα λινκ που εχει για σαντορινη-ασχετο-

----------


## Παστελι

ρεσιρτσερ το μεσα του μου αρεσει και το εχω πει 100 φορες.αλλα αφου εχει κ εξω ωραια χαρησματα τοσο καλυτερα.φτιαχτα εσυ με τον πανο να σου κανει και πισοκωλιτο χααχαχ
για να γελασουμε το εγραψα μην παρεξηγησεις ε?ειναι ειδικος νομιζω στο πρωκτικο σεξ

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> ρεσιρτσερ το μεσα του μου αρεσει και το εχω πει 100 φορες.αλλα αφου εχει κ εξω ωραια χαρησματα τοσο καλυτερα.φτιαχτα εσυ με τον πανο να σου κανει και πισοκωλιτο χααχαχ


με γουστα λα μανιανα

με γουστας του

καλα δεν ντρεπεσαι?

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Φωτογραφια του πανου εχει στο προφιλ του αν θελετε να τον θαυμασετε..Πατηστε ενα λινκ που εχει για σαντορινη-ασχετο-



που εχει καλε?να θαυμασουμε τον θεο?

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> ρεσιρτσερ το μεσα του μου αρεσει και το εχω πει 100 φορες.αλλα αφου εχει κ εξω ωραια χαρησματα τοσο καλυτερα.φτιαχτα εσυ με τον πανο να σου κανει και πισοκωλιτο χααχαχ
> 
> 
> ...




τα μουτρα μου ρεασιρτσερ δεν ειναι για τον πανο.ειμαι πολυ ομορφη γιαυτον :P

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Φωτογραφια του πανου εχει στο προφιλ του αν θελετε να τον θαυμασετε..Πατηστε ενα λινκ που εχει για σαντορινη-ασχετο-
> 
> 
> ...


ααααααααα θα τον δω εγω πρωτη

μη τον δεις εσυ και τον διεκδικεις μετα

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


τον ειδες?

εγω βαριεμαι τελικα να τον δω

----------


## Παστελι

που εχει???θελω και εγω.

----------


## xika

εγω την ειδα απο χθες

κι επειδη οποιος αγαπαει παιδευει γι\'αυτο σημερα τον παιδεψα!! χαχα

----------


## Παστελι

οκ ειδα.:Presearchr στον χαρηζω τον μπαρμπα.εγω πευτω εγγονη του :P

----------


## zinovia

Λιπον, πατας πανω στο ονομα του στη σελιδα με τα θεμετα, βγαινεις στο προφιλ του ,πηγαινεις και κανεις κοπυ-παστε στο address την ιστοσελιδα που γραφει σαντορινη.Ανοιγεις, βλεπεις κατι ασυναρτησιες, προχωρας πιο κατω και να σου ο Φρουντ!!!

----------


## Παστελι

axaxaaxa eida

----------


## zinovia

Εχει τη γοητεια της ωριμοτητας και το υφος του επιστημονα που νοιωθει δεος μπροστα στον ωκεανο γνωσεων που ξερει οτι δεν μπορει να κατακτησει, λογω απλα της φυσης του ως ανθρωπος....

Εγινα και Παπανουτσος για χαρη του...

----------


## keep_walking

Να ειστε φρονιμες κοριτσια εγω παω να κοιμηθω καμμια ωριτσα...αυτη η ντοματοσαλατα μου εφερε νυστα...ουφ οσο σκεφτομαι τον μουσακα :Frown:

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Εχει τη γοητεια της ωριμοτητας και το υφος του επιστημονα που νοιωθει δεος μπροστα στον ωκεανο γνωσεων που ξερει οτι δεν μπορει να κατακτησει, λογω απλα της φυσης του ως ανθρωπος....
> 
> 
> Εγινα και Παπανουτσος για χαρη του...



ελα μωρε.γερος ανθρωπος ειναι.αν ηξερα την ηλικια του δεν θα του μιλαγα τοσο αποτομα

----------


## Παστελι

κιπ!!κατσε βρε εβαλα λινκ με την φατσα μου και φευγεις?

----------


## Παστελι

κοριτσια θελεται να με δειτε?



θα το σβησω μετα.τοσο καιρο μιλαμε και δεν ξερουμε πως ειμαστε οι φατσες μας.γιατι δεν δεινετε και εσεις καπιο λινκ σαν δουμε?


μπορει στο τελος να βγουμε και γνωστοι:P

----------


## Θεοφανία

παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι?

........................Λέτε να τη γλιτώσαμε τόσο εύκολα???????

----------


## keep_walking

Ομορφη εισα πανiκουλα..οχι χοντρη και θα ελεγα δειχνεις πολυ θλιμμενη που εκπεμπει μια γοητεια :Smile:

----------


## Παστελι

βρε κιπ μου εχω καταθλυψη .....σευχαρηστω παντως.ειμαι για τον πανο ε??ε???λολ
και δεν ειπα ποτε οτι ειμαι χοντρη.ειμαι βαρια αλλα δεν μ φενεαι λογο υψους,

----------


## xika

θεοφανια θα επανελθει μαλλον 
οποτε ας το χαρουμε οσο προλαβαινουμε  :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

Ωραία κοπέλα είσαι πανικούλα,συμφωνώ με keep.

----------


## Παστελι

σας ευχαρηστω.αντε ανεβαστε και οι αλλες αν θελεται.εγω δεν φοβαμε γιατι πυστευω οτι δεν μπενει καποιος γνωστος μου εδω κλπ.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι?
> 
> ........................Λέτε να τη γλιτώσαμε τόσο εύκολα???????


πιστεύω πως ναι,αφού πλέον δε δίνουμε σημασία στα σχόλια του,τι να κάνει?εκτός κ αν μπει και μιλήσει για μαγειρικές και ότι νά΄ ναι που δεν το κόβω......αυτός είναι γεννημένος αρχηγός-οδηγός πως να ξεπέσει έτσι????

----------


## zinovia

Εισαι ωραια πανικουλα.
Εγω δε βαζω γιατι εχω σκαλωμα με τις φωτογραφιες, δεν θελω να φαινομαι, να υπαρχει αποδειξη της υπαρξης μου...
Ασε που δεν ξερω πως να το κανω..

----------


## Παστελι

αυτην την εχω ανεβασει στο photobucket.ειναι απλο.

----------


## researcher

εγω παντως τον βρισκω συμπαθητικο στη φωτο τον Πανο

και δε θελω σχολια

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> εγω παντως τον βρισκω συμπαθητικο στη φωτο τον Πανο
> 
> και δε θελω σχολια




αχαχαχααχ ποσο εισαι εσυ?εχει την ηλικια της μανας μου και την καραφλα του παου μου :P:P

----------


## zinovia

Δειχνει υπεροπτης και αυτο ειναι πολυ απωθητικο!!!!!!

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Εισαι ωραια πανικουλα.
> Εγω δε βαζω γιατι εχω σκαλωμα με τις φωτογραφιες, δεν θελω να φαινομαι, να υπαρχει αποδειξη της υπαρξης μου...
> Ασε που δεν ξερω πως να το κανω..


κ γω μια απ\'τα ίδια...

----------


## researcher

ειμαι 27

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by researcher_
> εγω παντως τον βρισκω συμπαθητικο στη φωτο τον Πανο
> 
> και δε θελω σχολια
> ...


ελα μου φαινεται συμπαθης στη φωτογραφια και τελος

----------


## Παστελι

okδεν αντιλεγω.

----------


## Παστελι

παντως βρε παιδι μου δεν ξερω αν προσεξατε στην φωτο μου,αλλα το ματακιμου γιαλιζει.
λες να αληθευει αυτο που λενε οτι των τρελλων γιαλιζει το ματι?:P

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Να ειστε φρονιμες κοριτσια εγω παω να κοιμηθω καμμια ωριτσα...αυτη η ντοματοσαλατα μου εφερε νυστα...ουφ οσο σκεφτομαι τον μουσακα


καλή ξεκούραση keep,εγώ πάντως λέω να φας κι ένα κομματάκι πριν κοιμηθείς......
Αχχχχχ να είχα λίγο μουσακά τώρα,το αγαπημένο μου φαγητό!!

----------


## zinovia

Θλιμμενη φαινεσαι πανικουλα...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Τοσο κοπο εκανα με την ψυχαναλυση του και τα χαλασατε ολα  :Frown: . 
Και ειχε παρουσιασει βελτιωση

----------


## zinovia

Αφου αυτος δηλωσε οτι ξερει περισσοτερα απο το θεραπευτη του!!!!!

Παντως, πρεπει να παραδεχτεις οτι η μακαροναδα μου ηταν ακαταμαχητη!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## researcher

η zinovia φταιει 

πεινασε

και ειπαμε να της κανουμε λιγη παρεα....

----------


## zinovia

Περιορισμός , η αδυναμία χορήγησης πάσης φύσεως θεραπείας
είτε φαρμακευτικής , είτε άλλης μορφής , έξω απο τα πλαίσια της συνθήκης της Γενεύης


Τι να εννοουσε αραγε με αυτο?

----------


## Arsi

Γιατί τα σκαλίζετε τώρα?Σας λείπει?

----------


## zinovia

Τωρα φανταζομαι, θα εχει μπει σε καποιο αλλο φορουμ και θα τους αναστατωνει..

----------


## zinovia

Οχι, Arsi ,απλα μια απορια ειχα...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Γιατί τα σκαλίζετε τώρα?Σας λείπει?


Εμενα ναι. Μου λειπουν οι λεξεις επικοινωνια και επιθετικοτητα.
Κατι που μου ειπε οτι θα επαιρνε το αεροπλανο οταν του μιλησα για το σεξ το καταλαβατε;

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Γιατί τα σκαλίζετε τώρα?Σας λείπει?
> 
> 
> ...


χαχαχα...καλό....

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Οχι, Arsi ,απλα μια απορια ειχα...


......οκ ζινόβια και να μας λείπει τι έγινε!
μεγάλο πράγμα η ελευθερία και η χαλαρότητα........πάντως σήμερα η μακαρονάδα σου έφτιαξε το κλίμα!!!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Οταν επιστρεψει θα μας αναλυσει πως βοηθαει η μακαροναδα στην επικοινωνια

----------


## Arsi

έχεις ρέντα σήμερα όλα_είναι_δανεικά.........

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Πλακα πλακα ο μπαγασας μου εφτιαξε την διαθεση. Με εκανε να ειμαι με το κινητο στο χερι στις διακοπες για να του μιλαω

----------


## zinovia

Αχχχ! Καλος και ο φευγατος, αλλα αυτη η ηρεμια που επικρατει στο φορουμ, δεν πληρωνεται με τιποτα!!!!!!!!!!

Ειναι ωραια που ειμαστε χαλαροι....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Οσο χαρηκατε, χαρηκατε

----------


## xika

ολα ειναι δανεικα τα λες ωραια! !  :Smile:

----------


## zinovia

Το προσεξα, τρομαρα μου....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Μακαρι να μπορουσα να σας εστελνα ενα πιατακι !!


καρμποναρα εννοιεις?μμμμμμμμμμ
να σας πω ενα φαγητο για εργενηδες?
ριξτε σε ενα τηγανι λιγο λαδι ελιας , και λιγο βρασμενο σπανακι [το οποιο εχετε περασει απο το μιξερ για ενα μολις λεπτο , ισα -ισα να γινει κυμας], 2-3 κοματια φετα αρμυρη και μολις αυτα γινουν ενα μειγμα ριξτε ενα αυγο και σβηστε την φωτια...

----------


## zinovia

ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ ΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by xika_
> ολα ειναι δανεικα τα λες ωραια! !


Σας ευχαριστω πολυ  :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ ΟΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΙΙΙΙ ΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ ΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xika

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: : :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Τι οχι; να μην πω ευχαριστω;

----------


## xika

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα 


χχαχχαχαχα

δεν παει σε σενα ολα ειναι δανεικα  :Smile:

----------


## zinovia

Δες το προηγουμενο του ΟΟΟΧΧΧΙΙΙ και θα καταλαβεις...

----------


## arktos

τον αράπη κι αν τον πλένεις, το σαπούνι σου χαλάς!

----------


## xika

χαχαχαχα

παιδια δεν ξερω για εσας αλλα πλεον γελαω με την κατασταση!!!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


κι ομως χικα! 
με θεραπευσατε ολοι σας με τον τροπο σας...
γιατι τελικα η συμπεριφορα μου κατεληξε να με ψαχνετε και με κανατε να καταλαβω κατι πολυ πολυ σημαντικο!
Οτι κανεις δεν ειναι μονος του αν μπορει να ακουει τα ασιθηματα του .....Δεν εχει σημασια ποιος βοηθαει ποιον...
Δεν εχει σημασια οτι οση ωρα εκανα την εργασιοθεραπεια για την μεση μου , σκεφτομουνα τι να κανω για να μην σας χασω απο την θεματικη μου....
Δεν θα μπορουσα να αντεξω στην ιδεα εστω ενας απο ολους σας να νομιζει οτι εγινε αιτια για να φυγω ακομα και αν απολλοι γραψατε καθαρα οτι η παρουσια μου σας ειναι ενοχλητικη εδω...
Ξερω οτι κατα βαθος ολοι γεννιομαστε για να αγαπαμε και οχι για να μισουμε.....απλα καποιοι κανονες μας ειναι αφορητοι και αντιδραμε βγαζοντας την επιθετικοτητα μας ο καθε ενας οπως μπορει για του φυγει το βαρος απο πανω του και να παψει να πλακωνει την ψυχη του
Ακομα μια φορα σας ευχαριστω ολους ...
Μην ανησυχειτε..ειμαι καλα ...ξεχασα απο πολυ εγωισμο να σας ειδοποιησω οτι επρεπε να παω για κινησιοθεραπαεια για την μεση μου....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> τον αράπη κι αν τον πλένεις, το σαπούνι σου χαλάς!


Και επιθετικοτητα και ρατσισμος. Αντε να επικοινωνησεις μετα  :Frown:

----------


## arktos

πάνος12345, είσαι γελοίος.

----------


## zinovia

Αυτο ηταν επιθετικοτητα arktos , και λογος να μην σου απαντησει ο Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα !!!!!!

----------


## zinovia

Α! Σορρυ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Δεν σε ξαναπαιζω

----------


## xika

Πανος dear

δεν μας λες καλυτερα καμια ακομα συνταγη μπας και προκοψουμε κι εμεις τα κορτσουδια???

----------


## zinovia

Δεν καταλαβα οτι δεν εννουσε εσενα η αρκτος, ολα_ειναι_δανεικα..!!Συγγνωμ η!!

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Δεν σε ξαναπαιζω



εμένα?

----------


## zinovia

Θελω πραγματικα να επικοινωνησουμε !!!!

----------


## xika

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Θελω πραγματικα να επικοινωνησουμε !!!!



?? με εμας εννοεις?

----------


## zinovia

Με σας και τον ολα_ειναι_δανεικα που δε με παιζει...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εγώ θέλω να πάω στις μαλβίδες!!!!!

----------


## xika

αααααα γιατι προς στιγμην με τρομαξες ζηνοβια!! :Ρ

----------


## zinovia

Εγω καθαρισα το σπιτι χθες...

----------


## arktos

κι εγώ στο ντουμπάι..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> κι εγώ στο ντουμπάι..


Μη πας...είναι χάλια. Γύρισε προχθές μια φίλη μου από μαλδίβες-ντουμπάι και κλαίει ακόμη τις δυο μέρες που έφαγε εκεί! Χάλια

----------


## zinovia

Μπα κανει ζεστη τωρα στο ντουμπαι, καλυτερα να πας κατα το Νοεμβριο..

----------


## xika

εγω που θελω να παω απλα μια βολτα πως θα γινει??????

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Κανετε πλακα στον φιλο μου τον σηφη-ονουφριο-ειρηνη-ευλαμπια;

----------


## zinovia

Εμεις απλα επικοινωνουμε χωρις επιθετικοτητα...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Εγω καθαρισα το σπιτι χθες...


Γιατι; Τον καλεσες σπιτι;

----------


## πανος12345

θελω να με συγχωρεσετε αν δεν απαντησω ατομικα σε καθε ενα απο σας γιατι θα ξεχασω αυτα που ηρθα να σας πω για να ηρεμησουμε ολοι μαζι...
Εχετε δικιο που καποιοι απο σας αποδειχτηκαν στην πραξη πιο καλοι ψυχολογοι απο αλλους....Για τον εαυτο μου μιλαω αν δεν το καταλαβατε...
Για πανω απο 25 χρονια [μια ολοκληρη επαγγελματικη καριερα, για μια μητερα δημοσιο υπαλληλο του δημοσιου] , κερδιζα το ψωμι μου , με επιθετικη τακτικη πωλησεων....
ειχα ανγκαστει εκ των πραγματων να εγκαταλειψω αυτο που εκανα σαν επαγγελμα και να μπω στο μαγαζι για τουριστες της μητερας μου , το οποιο μετα τον θανατο της εγινε η μονη πηγη εισοδηματων για μενα ....Εμαθα να παιρνω αυτο που θελω χωρις καμμια φορα να ρωτησω τους αλλους....Γιαυτο επιτρεψτε μου να κλεισω αυτη τη θεματικη ζητοντας απο τον Νικο οποτε θελει να το κλεισει αυτο το θεμα γιατι πιστευω με Δουρειο Ιππο την λεξη ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ , καταφερα να σας ανεβασω λιγακι την επιθετικοτητα απεναντι μου για να φανει μια αλλη εικονα που θα μπορουσε απο μονη της να δωσει απαντηση σε αυτη τη θεματικη....
6 χρονια μετα την λειτουργια του σε ποιο βαθμο αγαπατε αυτο το σαιτ?
Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΓΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΦΕΙΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΩ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΗΣΗΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ακομα και αν πραγματι \"η αγαπη σκοτωνει\" αν δεν βρει μπροστα της ενα ωριμο και ψυχραιμο ανθρωπο για να εκλογικευση την ενδοβολη απο την απιστευτα δυνατη δοση επιθετικοτητας που συνοδευει την εκδηλωση σας ,
ακομα και αν ο διαλογος εκ των πραγματων ειναι αδυνατος για καποιον που εστω και λεκτικα φαινεται να \"απειλει\" αυτ που τοσο πολυ αγαπησατε και εχετε αναγκη ειναι προφανες οτι η χρησιμοτητα του για τον σκοπο για τον οποιον δημιουργηθηκε ειναι απολυτα επιβεβαιωμενη και αξιζει συγχαρητηριων απο ολους οσους συμμετεχουν εδω....
Συγχωρεστε με αν υπηρξα επιμονος , αυστηρος , επιθετικος η απλα ανθρωπινος , με ολες τις ατελειες που εχει ενας απογονος του Οδησσεα ....
Ομως το τελικο συμπερασμα θα σας παρακαλεσω να μην το βγαλουμε εδω γιατι απλα η αγαπη μας για το φορουμ [αναλογα με τον βαθμο παλαιοτητας] δεν μου δινει καν το δικαιωμα να σας υποδειξω τι πρεπει να κανετε για να μην το χασετε ....
Θα σας καλεσω [οσους πραγματικα θελουν να το κουβεντιασουμε , σε ενα αλλο θεμα , 
οπου ολοι πιστευω να συμφωνουσαμε εξαρχης για την αναγκαιοτητα του...
ΤΟΥΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΥΣ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ...
ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΤΑΜΩΣΗ....

----------


## zinovia

Ποιον καλε να καλεσω????

----------


## arktos

οκ. έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν υπάρχουν ευρώ.δεν πάμε σε άλλη παραλία να τα πούμε?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Εχω συγκινηθει. Θα κλαψω

----------


## arktos

στο καλό και μην ξανάρθεις, πάνος.

----------


## zinovia

Ας μην κρινουμε αυστηρα, ισως να μετανοιωσε πραγματικα για τη σταση του..

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Ας μην κρινουμε αυστηρα, ισως να μετανοιωσε πραγματικα για τη σταση του..



εσύ έτσι ευκολόπιστη να είσαι και θα φας τα μούτρα σου.για ξαναδιάβασε το ποστ πιο προσεκτικά.

----------


## xika

προτεινω μονο να ειμαστε προσεκτικοι μην μας τα φερει μπουμεραγκ

----------


## Παστελι

αρκτος εισαι πολυ επιθετικη παντως.να το προσεξεις, :Smile:

----------


## zinovia

Η αληθεια ειναι πως εχει την ταση να κανει τον αρχηγο-αν καταλαβα καλα- και εχει προθεση να το συνεχισει...

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Εχω συγκινηθει. Θα κλαψω




εμάς μας άφησε από΄ξω.είναι βλάκας, ε?τώρα δεν είπε καλή αντάμωση?

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Η αληθεια ειναι πως εχει την ταση να κανει τον αρχηγο-αν καταλαβα καλα- και εχει προθεση να το συνεχισει...



αργείς!το άρχισε κιόλας!

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> αρκτος εισαι πολυ επιθετικη παντως.να το προσεξεις,




μιλάς σοβαρά ή αστειεύεσαι ?

----------


## Παστελι

μιλαω σοβαρα.να μην λετε μετα για μενα :P

----------


## arktos

εγώ έχω πει κάτι για σένα?για θύμησε μου.

----------


## Παστελι

ααα δεν ειπες?νομιζα οτι ειπες σορρυ

----------


## arktos

όπως λοιπόν εγώ δεν σε σχολίασα, έτσι δεν έχεις το δικαίωμα να με σχολιάζεις.κατάλαβες?

----------


## Παστελι

μην βαρας ενταξη.ελεος.

----------


## arktos

δεν βαράω.ξεκαθαρίζω τα πράγματα.

----------


## Παστελι

σιγα βρε.δεν σε ειπα και καμπουρα.χαλαρωσε.

----------

